# Reinnamorarsi del proprio partner



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro. 
Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente. 
Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.

E' possibile?


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...



Ciao 

per potersi "innamorare" nuovamente, qualcosa deve essere successo ... 
Un cambiamento, un qualcosa ... e da qui, sinceramente, ci credo poco. 

Vuol dire, che l'amore c'è a condizione di "*" ... 
Non è amore ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...


ci si puo "disinnamorare" temporaneamente anche senza che terzi subentrino. allo stesso modo si puo recuperare quell amore. anche piu forte di prima.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per potersi "innamorare" nuovamente, qualcosa deve essere successo ...
> Un cambiamento, un qualcosa ... e da qui, sinceramente, ci credo poco.
> ...


ciao bella 
pero dobbiamo sempre fare il distinguo fra amore e innamoramento


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci si puo "disinnamorare" temporaneamente anche senza che terzi subentrino. allo stesso modo si puo recuperare quell amore. anche piu forte di prima.


Come ?


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ci si puo "disinnamorare" temporaneamente anche senza che terzi subentrino. allo stesso modo si puo recuperare quell amore. anche piu forte di prima.



Ciao 

un amore, non si recupera, secondo me. O provi certi sentimenti,
in modo incondizionato o non li provi ... e le puoi scambiare con 
un forte affetto, un forte voler bene ecc. ... ma anche con paure. 

Poi dipende ... a volte mi sembra che si scambia la passione con l'amore ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. *Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora*, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), *ma vogliamo essere di nuovo *_*sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei*._ Quindi *mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.*
> ...


Mi pare che ci sia qualche contrario di troppo ... quindi no


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ?


conocrdo con sienne sul fatto che se fosse amore dovrebbe essere condizionato, ma io penso che quell allontanarsi dall amore in modo temporaneo (premettendo che aappunto poi ci sia il "ritorno") non sia dovuto a questioni di cuore (sia in caso di tradimento che non ). penso sia piu la fine di un percorso del nostro cervello. un accumularsi di eventi dalla nascita al momneto dell allontanamento che ci porta a reagire. penso sia come una sorta di difesa innescata dal cervello (perche appunto se parliamo di amore il cuore non c entra, no? nel senso resta invariato, incondizionato l amore del cuore). ci fa allontanare il tempo necessario per ricalibrare e recuperarci noi stessi.
ovviamente dico questo in base alla mia esperienza che non vede tradimenti.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come ?


Impossibile...:mrgreen:

L'amore da innamoramento iniziale non dura per sempre ma si trasforma in tutt'altro e quello al limite si recupera...l'idea del partner che c'era prima del "raffreddamento"...

l'orologio indietro ai primi tempi non lo riporta nessuno...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao bella
> pero dobbiamo sempre fare il distinguo fra amore e innamoramento



Ciao

è molto raro, che parli d'amore ... 
l'amore per me, ha un qualcosa di assoluto,
di continuo ... di una protezione innata verso quella persona,
e non importa se si sta assieme o meno ... vicinanza o non ... 

Nelle coppie, credo ... almeno io, parlo di un voler bene. 
Desiderare il bene dell'altro e considerarlo un vero amico 
con la componente sessuale. E da qui, per me, casca l'asino. 

Con un amico vero, mi confido ... e cerco la sua vicinanza anche nel silenzio. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è molto raro, che parli d'amore ...
> l'amore per me, ha un qualcosa di assoluto,
> ...


sull amore la penso come te, ma penso anche che non necesasariamente, se ci si allontana col cuore per un po, significa che non amiamo piu. sarebbe troppo assolutista. non esiste solo la coppia e l amore della coppi. esiste anche l amore del singolo, che a volte per essere coltivato come si deve , va trattenuto e gestito lontano dall amore per l altro secondo me.
altrimenti poi non potremmo non essere sentimentalmente dipendenti


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Desiderare il bene dell'altro e considerarlo un vero amico
> con la componente sessuale. E da qui, per me, casca l'asino.
> 
> sienne


Scusa, puoi chiarire dove casca l'asino? Non ho capito ma mi interessa moltissimo .


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa, puoi chiarire dove casca l'asino? Non ho capito ma mi interessa moltissimo .



Ciao 


Anche se per un periodo di tempo, non senti il "bruciore" / "la passione" / "l'attrazione sessuale",
qualcosa rimane ... per me, rimane la componente di un vero amico. Con un vero amico,
mi confido, condivido preoccupazioni, silenzi, grilli ... ecc. e non riuscirei proprio ad andare
contro di lui ingannandolo ... se ne fossi capace, allora tutto sarebbe stato una bella farsa 
già da prima. Certe cose, persistono, anche se aspetti possono cambiare e se questi aspetti
ti portano a stare lontani l'uno dall'altro ... proprio per un bene forte che si vuole. 

Le cose, hanno un valore. Un valore si traduce in comportamenti e modi di porsi ... 
Posso ritrovare il fuoco, la passione sessuale ... ma l'amico ... quella parte, no. 
Una volta ingannato quel filo sottile, ma anche fortissimo ... impossibile recuperarlo, per me. 

Ma, come ho già scritto altrove ... il mio uomo, deve essere anche un vero amico ... 
Solo l'attrazione e il piacere di stare assieme, va benissimo e va anche gustato ... 
con tanti segretini che ci si racconta, ma è un'altra cosa ... sempre e solo secondo me. 


sienne


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Quando arrivo ai discorsi sull'amore mi sovviene una strana sensazione.
Di soffocamento.
Di troppe parole, di troppa teoria.
L'amore non vuole paletti, regole, gabbie.
L'amore c'è quando c'è. 
Può esserci oggi, domani sparire e poi ritornare all'improvviso, inaspettato.
Dipende da noi. 
Da quanto siamo disposti ad amare qualcun altro più di noi stessi.
Non è che questo capita ogni giorno.
Ci si può dimenticare di amare qualcuno, troppo presi da noi.
Come lo si può riscoprire. Perché se si è amato veramente qualcuno, non lo si dimentica più.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

altrochè.
mia moglie lo fa continuamente.
Non dovrei rispondere io ma forse lei.
credo comunque che sia possibile, possibilissimo.
Quando ci si perde arriva anche il momento,
 e non per tutti,
che ti ritrovi.
immagina semplicemente di aver capito l'errore che hai fatto.
sentirne il senso, le motivazioni.
vuoi che non ti senta più innamorato?
Anzi il senso di innamoramento che ti pervade,
 ti da la giusta misura della stupidaggine che hai commesso.
diventa in un certo senso,
 la tua personale unità di misura.


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> altrochè.
> mia moglie lo fa continuamente.
> Non dovrei rispondere io ma forse lei.
> credo comunque che sia possibile, possibilissimo.
> ...


Quindi chi ha tradito puo' rendendosi conto di aver sbagliato e rendersi conto di amare la prorpia moglie ancor di piu' di quanto poensava fino a poco tempo prima?


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...



non è proprio il mio caso, comunque sì, è possibile
dopo che se ne è andato, siamo rimasti separati per mesi e credevo di non amarlo più, ed invece ora siamo insieme e stiamo meglio di prima, anche lui lo dice
non c'è un motivo (come non c'è motivo nell'amore, secondo me), semplicemente ci siamo ritrovati dopo una tempesta


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Anche se per un periodo di tempo, non senti il "bruciore" / "la passione" / "l'attrazione sessuale",
> ...


con tutto il rispetto.
l'amore di cui parli e fantastichi...è solo nelle favole.
Bisognerebbe scendere nella realtà.
non è che se si è delusi nelle proprie illusioni, non esista altra possibilità d'amore.
bisognerebbe invece dire, che un altra possibilità  ci sta ma io non sono capace.
ecco bisognerebbe parlare di incapacità di amare altre ogni modo.
in chi resta e ama come in chi lascia, ci sta tutta la verità.
l'impossibilità di ricostruire appellandosi al sogno infranto, come se quello fosse
 tutto e la possibilità di ricostruire appellandosi, proprio a quel sogno, perchè vuoi che non finisca.
anche se ti ha graffiato una spina.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> non è proprio il mio caso, comunque sì, è possibile
> dopo che se ne è andato, siamo rimasti separati per mesi e credevo di non amarlo più, ed invece ora siamo insieme e stiamo meglio di prima, anche lui lo dice
> non c'è un motivo (come non c'è motivo nell'amore, secondo me), semplicemente ci siamo ritrovati dopo una tempesta


mi piace la tua storia d amore. stando alle tue parole suona semplice e pura. 
mia nonna mi cantava sempore: c eravamo tanto amati per vent anni o forse piu, c eravamo poi lasciati non ricordo come fu, ma un giorno ci incontrammo per fatal combinazion e la pioggia riparammo insieme in un porton.

mi ricorda un po te/voi


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Quindi chi ha tradito puo' rendendosi conto di aver sbagliato e rendersi conto di amare la prorpia moglie ancor di piu' di quanto poensava fino a poco tempo prima?


No, e' il contrario  per spaider...

tradisci proprio perche' ami il partner e dopo hai solo la conferma...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi piace la tua storia d amore. stando alle tue parole suona semplice e pura.
> mia nonna mi cantava sempore: c eravamo tanto amati per vent anni o forse piu, c eravamo poi lasciati non ricordo come fu, ma un giorno ci incontrammo per fatal combinazion e la pioggia riparammo insieme in un porton.
> 
> mi ricorda un po te/voi



grazie:smile:
in effetti abbiamo avuto come grande complice il cane, lui ogni tanto mi telefonava per venire a prenderla e portarla a correre, e così grazie a lei ci siamo ritrovati


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto.
> l'amore di cui parli e fantastichi...è solo nelle favole.
> Bisognerebbe scendere nella realtà.
> non è che se si è delusi nelle proprie illusioni, non esista altra possibilità d'amore.
> ...



Ciao

Spider, se non conosci la mia storia ... evita di parlarne. 
Chi non ha accettato una mia trasformazione nel sentire,
è stato lui ... perché un forte voler bene, rimane e può 
avere anche vita. Ma non pretendere una tale amicizia ... 
non pretendere, che tutto ritorni come prima ... 
Non è possibile, perché mi ha cambiata ... anche nel sentire. 

Voleva il cinquino e il panino ... non funziona così,
quando si parla di storie parallele ... con piani ecc. 



sienne


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...



come già detto io me lo chiedo tutti i giorni. Forse dopo un tradimento conclamato è molto difficile se non quasi impossibile. Credo che al di là del concetto di esclusività, un tradimento scoperto rompe definitivamente anche quel sapore di magia o di complicità che è difficile da ricostruire.

Io penso, come forse ha detto Spider (col quale mi trovo stranamente d'accordo) che il traditore resosi conto dell'errore nell'aver tradito possa risentirsi nuovamente innamorato del partner "principale", pero' credo anche che ci sia, in questo nuovo sentimento, una forte componente di senso di colpa per le bugie e l'ipocrisia con cui ha alimentato permesi o anni il rapporto ufficiale. Ovviamente sempre che il tradito non se ne sia accorto....senno' siamo su un altro livello e in questo caso la vedo dura

Se invece l'allontanamento non è dovuto a "distrazioni" credo che il reinnamoranto possa avvenire solo per eventi improvvisi ed imprevisti, perchè senno' l'abitudine la fa da padrona ed è difficile vedere la fine dell'amore


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> grazie:smile:
> in effetti abbiamo avuto come grande complice il cane, lui ogni tanto mi telefonava per venire a prenderla e portarla a correre, e così grazie a lei ci siamo ritrovati


io ho le gatte...dici che funzionerebbero in caso ????
oddio speriamo non ci sia nessun caso


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> come già detto io me lo chiedo tutti i giorni. Forse dopo un tradimento conclamato è molto difficile se non quasi impossibile. Credo che al di là del concetto di esclusività, un tradimento scoperto rompe definitivamente anche quel sapore di magia o di complicità che è difficile da ricostruire.
> 
> Io penso, come forse ha detto Spider (col quale mi trovo stranamente d'accordo) che il traditore resosi conto dell'errore nell'aver tradito possa risentirsi nuovamente innamorato del partner "principale", pero' credo anche che ci sia, in questo nuovo sentimento, una forte componente di senso di colpa per le bugie e l'ipocrisia con cui ha alimentato permesi o anni il rapporto ufficiale. Ovviamente sempre che il tradito non se ne sia accorto....senno' siamo su un altro livello e in questo caso la vedo dura
> 
> Se invece l'allontanamento non è dovuto a "distrazioni" credo che il reinnamoranto possa avvenire solo per eventi improvvisi ed imprevisti, perchè senno' l'abitudine la fa da padrona ed è difficile vedere la fine dell'amore



Etrusco... stai assolutizzando.... troppa teoria.
Ogni storia è un caso a sè.
Ti stai autoconvincendo che la donna che vuoi non ami suo marito-
Ma questo è un tuo desiderio. Non una regola.


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ho le gatte...dici che funzionerebbero in caso ????
> *oddio speriamo non ci sia nessun caso*



ecco infatti!:mrgreen:

comunque tutte le scuse, anche le più assurde, possono funzionare, secondo me!


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Spider, se non conosci la mia storia ... evita di parlarne.
> Chi non ha accettato una mia trasformazione nel sentire,
> ...


non è che la tua storia la abbia sempre davanti.
anche perchè sei qui da diversi anni.
la tua storia è simile a tutte le altre storie, qui dentro.
la tua non è più tragica o meno delle altre.
anche tu hai commentato la mia, di storia.

non c'entra la storia, c'entra come reagisci alla storia.
vuoi farne un assoluto, bene.
ma ricordati che è solo un tuo personale concetto.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti!:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque tutte le scuse, anche le più assurde, possono funzionare, secondo me!


si se c'e' voglia e inetresse e si vuole tornare insieme basta anche: e' arrivata una lettera? la vuoi venire a prendere?
fai come se fossi gia li


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Etrusco... stai assolutizzando.... troppa teoria.
> Ogni storia è un caso a sè.
> Ti stai autoconvincendo che la donna che vuoi non ami suo marito-
> Ma questo è un tuo desiderio. Non una regola.


....figurati che parlavo di me e non di lei.....


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ....figurati che parlavo di me e non di lei.....



Ma pensavi a lei...
Si capiva...


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Anche io ho un'opinione...

Il traditore si può reinnamorare furiosamente del tradito, ma si tratta di vero sentimento solo se:

1. Ha furiosamente amato anche l'altro (quindi ha in ogni caso amato)

2. Non è minimamente pentito e quindi il suo trasporto non è viziato da sensi di colpa

3. Guarda il proprio partner di sempre e lo vede incommensurabilmente SUPERIORE all'altro in tutto

Se non scattano tutte queste tre cose non è possibile reinnamorarsi dopo aver tradito.

Per il punto di vista del tradito non mi pronuncio, ma non credo che ce la farei a reinnamorarmi di chi si è _scordato_ di me...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Etrusco... stai assolutizzando.... troppa teoria.
> Ogni storia è un caso a sè.
> Ti stai autoconvincendo che la donna che vuoi non ami suo marito-
> Ma questo è un tuo desiderio. Non una regola.


Gesu', ma levate dalla testa pure tu che una che se fa' tromba' fuori, ami er marito....

no che non lo lasci, ma che non lo ami...che e' diverso...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io ho un'opinione...
> 
> Il traditore si può reinnamorare furiosamente del tradito, ma si tratta di vero sentimento solo se:
> 
> ...


propenso...:mrgreen:

fila...:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gesu', ma levate dalla testa pure tu che una che se fa' tromba' fuori, ami er marito....
> 
> no che non lo lasci, ma che non lo ami...che e' diverso...[/yQUOTE]
> Che c'entra? Il fatto che non ami piu il marito mica vuol dire che debba necessariamente amare l'amante...


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pensavi a lei...
> Si capiva...



capivi male


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non è che la tua storia la abbia sempre davanti.
> anche perchè sei qui da diversi anni.
> la tua storia è simile a tutte le altre storie, qui dentro.
> la tua non è più tragica o meno delle altre.
> ...



Ciao

commento in base a ciò che so. E se non so, chiedo o parlo in generale. 
Proprio per il fatto, che ogni tradimento è differente, come sono le persone che lo vivono. 
Quell'assoluto, vale solo per me, in base alla domanda di Fantastica. 
Ma ciò non significa, che non ci possano essere tante sfumature ... validissime. 

Non ti preoccupare ... oltre a come si reagisce, dipende anche dal tipo di tradimento. 
Ci sono tradimenti, decisamente più brutti, per il semplice fatto, che toccano più sfere della vita,
e a volte non solo ... toccano anche i figli ... senza fermarsi difronte a nulla ... 
Vuoi metterlo con qualche scopata? ... 

PS: è solo da aprile dell'anno scorso, che frequento il forum regolarmente ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...



Assolutamente no..! passando quei momenti iniziali di innamoramento si arriva ai peti e a quei ruttini prima piccoli poi amplificati, ci si stanca delle mutande maleodoranti del dopo corsa ecc ecc. :rotfl:

La vita cara Fantastica ti scassa le ossa come alcune volte non ti sfiora nemmeno, Però se si è vuoti dentro lo si è con le ossa scassate che non.


----------



## tullio (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io ho un'opinione...
> 
> Il traditore si può reinnamorare furiosamente del tradito, ma si tratta di vero sentimento solo se:
> 
> ...


Sul 3 daccordissimo ma perché 1 e 2? Non posso solo aver flirtato/capito male i miei sentimenti? Non posso essermi pentito proprio per amore del coniuge?
Troverei la stessa difficoltà a riprendere chi si è scordato di me... ma difficoltà non è impossibilità.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Sul 3 daccordissimo ma perché 1 e 2? Non posso solo aver flirtato/capito male i miei sentimenti? Non posso essermi pentito proprio per amore del coniuge?
> Troverei la stessa difficoltà a riprendere chi si è scordato di me... ma difficoltà non è impossibilità.


Aver amato furiosamente un'altra persona e non pentirsene significa essere sinceri con se stessi, accettarsi con i propri limiti, fare i conti con quei limiti per superarli, ma non fare mai finta che non si sia stati innamorati di un altro. Significa non mentire a se stessi. E questo è fondamentale. Ribadisco che sto parlando di tradimenti globali, non di scopatine fuori dal talamo (o anche nel talamo) coniugale. Sto parlando di coinvolgimenti.
Se non sei stato coinvolto sentimentalmente, per conto mio nemmeno hai tradito.
Se provi sensi di colpa, per conto mio sei un bambino, non un uomo (o una donna, se si parla di donne), e hai bisogno della mamma (o del papà) che ti elargiscano il perdono. Sarà anche umano, ma a me fa piuttosto schifo.


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aver amato furiosamente un'altra persona e non pentirsene significa essere sinceri con se stessi, accettarsi con i propri limiti, fare i conti con quei limiti per superarli, ma non fare mai finta che non si sia stati innamorati di un altro. Significa non mentire a se stessi. E questo è fondamentale. Ribadisco che sto parlando di tradimenti globali, non di scopatine fuori dal talamo (o anche nel talamo) coniugale. Sto parlando di coinvolgimenti.
> Se non sei stato coinvolto sentimentalmente, per conto mio nemmeno hai tradito.
> *Se provi sensi di colpa, per conto mio sei un bambino, non un uomo (o una donna, se si parla di donne), e hai bisogno della mamma (o del papà) che ti elargiscano il perdono. Sarà anche umano, ma a me fa piuttosto schifo.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zod (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...


No. Mettiti nei suoi panni, preferiresti sapere o no? Preferiresti vivere la realtà condivisa, oppure una realtà inventata dal partner? Tradire è grave e deve avere le giuste conseguenze. Ci sono fatti non intenzionali che hanno conseguenze terribili, non capisco perché un atto così vigliacco e intenzionale non debba averne. Poi per forza che tutti tradiscono, tanto non succede nulla.


----------



## Zod (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aver amato furiosamente un'altra persona e non pentirsene significa essere sinceri con se stessi, accettarsi con i propri limiti, fare i conti con quei limiti per superarli, ma non fare mai finta che non si sia stati innamorati di un altro. Significa non mentire a se stessi. E questo è fondamentale. Ribadisco che sto parlando di tradimenti globali, non di scopatine fuori dal talamo (o anche nel talamo) coniugale. Sto parlando di coinvolgimenti.
> Se non sei stato coinvolto sentimentalmente, per conto mio nemmeno hai tradito.
> Se provi sensi di colpa, per conto mio sei un bambino, non un uomo (o una donna, se si parla di donne), e hai bisogno della mamma (o del papà) che ti elargiscano il perdono. Sarà anche umano, ma a me fa piuttosto schifo.


L'importante è informare il proprio partner per lasciarlo libero. Se manca questo è inutile parlare di schifo, non si può ragionare sulla pagliuzza nell'occhio senza prendere in esame la trave che sporge dal culo.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Quindi chi ha tradito puo' rendendosi conto di aver sbagliato e rendersi conto di amare la prorpia moglie ancor di piu' di quanto poensava fino a poco tempo prima?



Sentendo mio marito si, anzi, lui ha sempre sostenuto di NON aver mai smesso di amarmi, a suo modo lo dimostra, a me non basta e non mi serve.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aver amato furiosamente un'altra persona e non pentirsene significa essere sinceri con se stessi, accettarsi con i propri limiti, fare i conti con quei limiti per superarli, ma non fare mai finta che non si sia stati innamorati di un altro. Significa non mentire a se stessi. E questo è fondamentale. Ribadisco che sto parlando di tradimenti globali, non di scopatine fuori dal talamo (o anche nel talamo) coniugale. Sto parlando di coinvolgimenti.
> Se non sei stato coinvolto sentimentalmente, per conto mio nemmeno hai tradito.
> Se provi sensi di colpa, per conto mio sei un bambino, non un uomo (o una donna, se si parla di donne), e hai bisogno della mamma (o del papà) che ti elargiscano il perdono. Sarà anche umano, ma a me fa piuttosto schifo.



Ciao 

dipende, dipende ... 
c'è chi non si pente, perché da al tutto altre valutazioni,
come, ora sono ritornato da te, perché ho capito cosa voglio ... 
voglio te e non l'altra ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io ho un'opinione...
> 
> Il traditore si può reinnamorare furiosamente del tradito, ma si tratta di vero sentimento solo se:
> 
> ...


Posso risponderti solo da tradita, visto che non mi considero traditrice, almeno non ortodossa. Non ce la farei a reinnamorarmi se nel frattempo mi sono innamorata di un altro. Posso voler bene, si potrebbe anche cominciare in altro modo, ma tornare ad essere innamorata come prima del tradimento impossibile.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'entra? Il fatto che non ami piu il marito mica vuol dire che debba necessariamente amare l'amante...


Io ho solo commentato la cazzata che hai sparato ad Etrusco...

"Ti stai autoconvincendo che la donna che vuoi non ami suo marito"...
e mo' ce metti na' pezza che e' peggio der bucio...:rotfl:

e dove sta scritto che una non ami er marito perche' lo cornifica e nun se possa invaghi' dell'amante?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche io ho un'opinione...
> 
> Il traditore si può reinnamorare furiosamente del tradito, ma si tratta di vero sentimento solo se:
> 
> ...


Un parere mio è questo, che quello che hai scritto vale per te.

Ora il mio parere su quello che hai scritto.

1) Il significato di amare che descrivi non centra assolutamente nulla con la descrizione del punto primo.

2)Tutte le persone sono diverse, totalmente diverse l'une dalle altre, quindi i sensi di colpa variano a secondo del soggetto in questione.

3) Guardare il proprio partner e considerarlo superiore è sintomo di immaturità adolescenziale e assolutamente immaturo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Aver amato furiosamente un'altra persona e non pentirsene significa essere sinceri con se stessi, accettarsi con i propri limiti, fare i conti con quei limiti per superarli, ma non fare mai finta che non si sia stati innamorati di un altro. Significa non mentire a se stessi. E questo è fondamentale. Ribadisco che sto parlando di tradimenti globali, non di scopatine fuori dal talamo (o anche nel talamo) coniugale. Sto parlando di coinvolgimenti.
> Se non sei stato coinvolto sentimentalmente, per conto mio nemmeno hai tradito.
> Se provi sensi di colpa, per conto mio sei un bambino, non un uomo (o una donna, se si parla di donne), e hai bisogno della mamma (o del papà) che ti elargiscano il perdono. Sarà anche umano, ma a me fa piuttosto schifo.


Quoto


----------



## Etrusco (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sentendo mio marito si, anzi, lui ha sempre sostenuto di NON aver mai smesso di amarmi, a suo modo lo dimostra, a me non basta e non mi serve.



Ma se ti avesse detto che si era "solo" allontanato ma che no ti avesse tradito?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...


Ma perchè reinnamorarsi?


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè reinnamorarsi?


Bella domanda


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Bella domanda


Cioè piuttosto
imparo a sopportarti in una nuova maniera...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ma se ti avesse detto che si era "solo" allontanato ma che no ti avesse tradito?



Non poteva. Non si era mai allontanato veramente. Soprattutto negli ultimi anni dopo aver smesso di lavorare lontano.

Ha cercato di negare il tradimento fino all'impossibile.


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non poteva. Non si era mai allontanato veramente. Soprattutto negli ultimi anni dopo aver smesso di lavorare lontano.
> 
> Ha cercato di negare il tradimento fino all'impossibile.


Posso dire quello che ho capito io dal mio tradimento (subito).
Dopo tanti anni insieme ero diventata "per sempre", non ero messa in discussione, non mi avrebbe sostituita con un'altra.
Era voglia di trasgressione, di emozioni nuove, di sentirsi vivo.
Si prendeva piccole vacanze.
Con me, per forza di cose, si parlava di questioni materiali: problemi, soldi, casa...
Con lei viveva una storia leggera e allegra...


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Posso dire quello che ho capito io dal mio tradimento (subito).
> Dopo tanti anni insieme ero diventata "per sempre", non ero messa in discussione, non mi avrebbe sostituita con un'altra.
> Era voglia di trasgressione, di emozioni nuove, di sentirsi vivo.
> Si prendeva piccole vacanze.
> ...



Ciao carissima, che piacere risentirti!

Hai riassunto perfettamente qualcosa che vale anche nel mio tradimento. Ero una certezza. Lei una nuvola dove non pensare.


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...


Si, possibilissimo. Cancellazione della memoria, ci sto lavorando sopra. Al momento ho un gruppo poco nutrito di cavie (volontari) ai quali ho praticato un rozzo elettroshock con la 380 trifase. Solo che hanno dimenticato tutto, e non va bene perché poi bisogna rispiegargli le cose.

Allora, adesso, sto elaborando un programma al computer che è in grado di intervenire attraverso microelettrodi con precisione e settorialmente solo sui neuroni che rifiutano le ingerenze del partner.

Te lo dico da ora, prevedo di farci un mucchio di soldi.


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si, possibilissimo. Cancellazione della memoria, ci sto lavorando sopra. Al momento ho un gruppo poco nutrito di cavie (volontari) ai quali ho praticato un rozzo elettroshock con la 380 trifase. Solo che hanno dimenticato tutto, e non va bene perché poi bisogna rispiegargli le cose.
> 
> Allora, adesso, sto elaborando un programma al computer che è in grado di intervenire attraverso microelettrodi con precisione e settorialmente solo sui neuroni che rifiutano le ingerenze del partner.
> 
> Te lo dico da ora, prevedo di farci un mucchio di soldi.



Li faresti sicuramente, pagherei oro, soprattutto platino i primi mesi.


----------



## MaiPiú (1 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, che piacere risentirti!
> 
> Hai riassunto perfettamente qualcosa che vale anche nel mio tradimento. Ero una certezza. Lei una nuvola dove non pensare.


Ciao cara,
Quando scrivevi di tuo marito, ho sempre pensato al mio. 
Non ci siamo perse molto...


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

MaiPiú ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> Quando scrivevi di tuo marito, ho sempre pensato al mio.
> Non ci siamo perse molto...



Tu sei stata più 'fortunata' e, più sveglia,  hai fatto in tempo a NON sposarlo. Contenta per te.


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> 3. Guarda il proprio partner di sempre e lo vede incommensurabilmente SUPERIORE all'altro in tutto


Io sta cosa del podio e del confrontare due persone diverse, in ruoli e situazioni diverse non la capisco tanto.
E poi "superiore in tutto", mai conosciuto qualcuno che sia superiore IN TUTTO. Ci sono sempre pro e contro e dipende solo da quali contro sei disposto/a a tollerare e quali pro sono PER TE inprescindibili.
Una valutazione senza raccontarsi balle si, ma non così assolutista come la vedi tu.


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Una volta ingannato quel filo sottile, ma anche fortissimo ... impossibile recuperarlo, per me.


Non ho capito se ho interpretato le tue parole nel senso che intendi tu. Ma, come peraltro a detto anche Fantastica, una volta tradito non si torna indietro, il filo è spezzato, il lenzuolo sporcato. E non si ripara più.
Inoltre spesso non si confessa il tradimento, per proteggere l'altro. Ma così si nasconde anche una parte importantissima di sé. 
Come ricominciare un amore se ci si nasconde e si inganna? Anche se a fin di "bene".
Se invece il tradimento è alla luce del sole... L'illusione sulla quale l'amore si fondava, l'illusione della fiducia totale nell'altro, viene cancellata. Un pezzo enorme delle fondamenta sparisce. Con cosa lo si rimpiazza? O ripara?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito se ho interpretato le tue parole nel senso che intendi tu. Ma, come peraltro a detto anche Fantastica, una volta tradito non si torna indietro, il filo è spezzato, il lenzuolo sporcato. E non si ripara più.
> Inoltre spesso non si confessa il tradimento, per proteggere l'altro. Ma così si nasconde anche una parte importantissima di sé.
> Come ricominciare un amore se ci si nasconde e si inganna? Anche se a fin di "bene".
> Se invece il tradimento è alla luce del sole... L'illusione sulla quale l'amore si fondava, l'illusione della fiducia totale nell'altro, viene cancellata. Un pezzo enorme delle fondamenta sparisce. Con cosa lo si rimpiazza? O ripara?



Ciao

cambia il tipo del nuovo legame ... quel legame che comprende l'amicizia. 
Nel mio caso, l'io è divenuto più importante e più forte del noi e del tu.
Perché quel noi, ha cambiato ... non in peggio, ma diverso. 
Nel quotidiano si traduceva così: mentre prima ero sempre pronta ad ascoltarlo,
a pensare con lui ecc., perché gli davo una certa importanza e valore, 
poi invece, solo se mi andava ... e accadeva che dicevo, guarda è un tuo 
problema, io farei così, ora vedi tu. Oppure, non mi facevo più in quattro,
se aveva bisogno di qualcosa. Se il tempo bastava, bene, se no, 
doveva provvedere da solo. E non mi confidavo più con lui su certe cose,
visto, che non lo consideravo più il mio migliore amico ... 

Cambia proprio il rapporto. Anche se l'affiatamento sessuale rimane ... 
Sono due piani differenti, per me ... 


sienne


----------



## Etrusco (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cambia il tipo del nuovo legame ... quel legame che comprende l'amicizia.
> Nel mio caso, l'io è divenuto più importante e più forte del noi e del tu.
> ...


sienne, mi pare però che alla fine tu lo abbia lasciato o sbaglio? Insomma, il nuovo equilibrio non ti è più piaciuto?


----------



## Etrusco (1 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho capito se ho interpretato le tue parole nel senso che intendi tu. Ma, come peraltro a detto anche Fantastica, una volta tradito non si torna indietro, il filo è spezzato, il lenzuolo sporcato. E non si ripara più.
> Inoltre spesso non si confessa il tradimento, per proteggere l'altro. Ma così si nasconde anche una parte importantissima di sé.
> *Come ricominciare un amore se ci si nasconde e si inganna? Anche se a fin di "bene".*
> Se invece il tradimento è alla luce del sole... L'illusione sulla quale l'amore si fondava, l'illusione della fiducia totale nell'altro, viene cancellata. Un pezzo enorme delle fondamenta sparisce. Con cosa lo si rimpiazza? O ripara?


Feather, come al solito la vedo come te, ma sul neretto ho più di qualche dubbio. In certi casi una verità non detta fa meno danni della sincerità.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io ho solo commentato la cazzata che hai sparato ad Etrusco...
> 
> "Ti stai autoconvincendo che la donna che vuoi non ami suo marito"...
> e mo' ce metti na' pezza che e' peggio der bucio...:rotfl:
> ...



Stermy... tu vai per verità assolute. La realtà è liquida.
L'amore... si sono scritte pagine e pagine su cos'è l'amore, lo si teorizza... nella realtà ognuno di noi finge qualcosa.
Finge di amare, finge di essere amato. 
Amare è un bisogno.
Che puoi esprimere come ti pare. Che puoi confondere col desiderio, con la passione, con l'affetto.
Per me amore è quando lavi il sedere del tuo partner allettato dopo un incidente. O dopo un ictus.
Quando si invecchia e ci si prende per mano.
Quando ci si ammala e si ride e si scherza assieme, e si vuole godere dello stare vicino prima di allontanarsi per sempre. 
Amare non è fare un bel pompino. E' avere voglia che te lo faccia lei anche se non lo sa fare bene. Giusto per riprendere un discorso che si è iniziato in un altro thread. 
Amare non è pretendere la perfezione, ma apprezzare l'imperfezione dell'altro.
Ci sono persone che sanno amare così.
Altre che amano loro stesse per tutta la vita. 
E al di fuori appaiono vuote, com'è ovvio. 
Possono non amare il marito, ma spesso non amano neppure l'amante. In ogni relazione amano sempre e solo loro stesse. Stare a disquisire sui termini non ha senso, a questo punto.
Possiamo sostituire il verbo sbagliato, amare con volere, e la frase riacquista senso.
Possono non volere l'amante come non volere il marito.
In realtà vogliono stare bene solo loro. 
Quante ce ne sono? Quante persone conosci che confondono l'amore per l'altro con l'amore per se stessi?
Se una persona mi fa stare bene, mi appaga, mi diverte... e io sono felice con lei, è vero amore?
E se mi rendesse all'improvviso infelice?
Cambierebbero le cose?
Perché nella vita prima o poi l'infelicità arriva. Con una malattia, con la vecchiaia o con un tradimento, con una crisi. In queste situazioni si misura davvero l'amore.
Il resto... non c'entra niente.
Se ami davvero sei disposto a tutto.
Io qui non vedo grandi sacrifici messi sul piatto.
Molto desiderio, sì. E molta sofferenza perché il desiderio (il nostro io) non viene soddisfatto.
Ma oltre a questo, cosa c'é?
Nessuno è disposto a sacrificare nulla di se stessi, della sua vita, per l'altro.
Questo non è amore.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè reinnamorarsi?


Contuzzo la risposta è semplice, potrebbe essere di tipo filosofico, poi potrebbe essere reale e in questo caso: non si ha la minima conoscenza o percezione del significato di amare. 

E' naturale comunque parlare di reinnamorarsi quando la ricerca è sempre il nuovo. Quando si vuole rimanere eternamente giovani.  Quando crescendo hai avuto solo ed esclusivamente una percezione "tua" che pensa soltanto a se stesso/a ponendo gli altri a semplici novità da scoprire. Ma sono scelte e vanno oltre che considerate accettate.


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> sienne, mi pare però che alla fine tu lo abbia lasciato o sbaglio? Insomma, il nuovo equilibrio non ti è più piaciuto?



Ciao

Bisogna essere in due. 
E ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti ... lui era andato oltre ad una semplice frequentazione.
In poche parole, lui è come scappato da una situazione più grande di noi. 
Io però non avevo scelta ... a lui, glielo avevo detto, che potevamo reinventarci ecc. 
Per certe cose, ci vogliono le spalle larghe e lui voleva dividere il peso,
ma era un peso che non ha retto, e così è come scappato. Ha cercato una valvola.
Ma si è lasciato trasportare in ragionamenti del come sostituirmi, sia come donna che madre.
Questo è il punto. Non l'innamoramento o l'averla frequentata ... figurati se ciò non lo capisco.
Perciò, non ha funzionato. Lui si vedeva come vittima di tutto, e voleva solo ritornare a quello 
che eravamo prima. Voleva dimenticare, cancellare ... non sopportava se ne parlavo,
ma lui ne ha parlato per anni del suo punto di vista, perché non lo sopportava e non 
so neanche quante interpretazioni, sfumature ha dato. Non voleva accettare che si fosse
spinto a tanto ...E con tutta la comprensione del cielo e delle stelle e l'affetto che provo,
ma alla fine, chi è stato tradito? Ma non esiste, che poi abbia elaborato tutto da sola ... 
Capisco che faccia schifo ... ma le cose vanno anche archiviate e accettate per quelle che sono. 
Dopo quattro anni, mi sono rotta ... era come un aspettare. Ho troppa voglia di vivere. 

È una cosa, che aspetto un po' a leggere da parte di un traditore ... 
Quel senso di colpa, che fa viaggiare negli abissi profondi, per aver abbandonato 
la compagna in un percorso difficile ... e con lei, in un certo senso, anche la figlia ... 


sienne


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cambia il tipo del nuovo legame ... quel legame che comprende l'amicizia.
> Nel mio caso, l'io è divenuto più importante e più forte del noi e del tu.
> ...


Stessa situazione che descrissi io nel 3D sulla fiducia persa, fiducia intesa come mancanza di complicità. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Stessa situazione che descrissi io nel 3D sulla fiducia persa, fiducia intesa come mancanza di complicità. :up:


Forse no Homer, nel caso di Sienne si tratta di prendersi delle responsabilità. Suo marito non se le  è sapute prendere. Un conto è sbagliare tradendo, perchè si sa no? in alcuni periodi si svalvola del tutto e ci s'inventano maschere irreali con cui si convive bene o quasi, una volta sgamati però, bisogna crescere, evolversi assumersi i propri sbagli e andare avanti non tanto per farsi perdonare, ma per vivere quella vita che vale assolutamente la pena di essere vissuta. "sempre che abbia capito il concetto espresso da sienne".


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse no Homer, nel caso di Sienne si tratta di prendersi delle responsabilità. Suo marito non se le  è sapute prendere. Un conto è sbagliare tradendo, perchè si sa no? in alcuni periodi si svalvola del tutto e ci s'inventano maschere irreali con cui si convive bene o quasi, una volta sgamati però, bisogna crescere, evolversi assumersi i propri sbagli e andare avanti non tanto per farsi perdonare, ma per vivere quella vita che vale assolutamente la pena di essere vissuta. "sempre che abbia capito il concetto espresso da sienne".



Ciao 

ma sta tutto lì. Figuriamoci se non capisco certe dimensioni. 
Ma anche se fanno schifo alla massima potenza, ti poni davanti e gli accetti. PUNTO. 
Ohhhh, la vita è una ... si sbaglia, si scappa, si fanno tante cose per paura ... 
La paura è una fottuta compagna. Ma la devi anche prendere per il collo, ogni tanto ... 
E si va avanti ... con tutti i cambiamenti che ne seguono ... che poi, oh, il bene c'è ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma sta tutto lì. Figuriamoci se non capisco certe dimensioni.
> Ma anche se fanno schifo alla massima potenza, ti poni davanti e gli accetti. PUNTO.
> ...


:up::up::up: all'ennesima potenza.!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo la risposta è semplice, potrebbe essere di tipo filosofico, poi potrebbe essere reale e in questo caso: non si ha la minima conoscenza o percezione del significato di amare.
> 
> E' naturale comunque parlare di reinnamorarsi quando la ricerca è sempre il nuovo. Quando si vuole rimanere eternamente giovani.  Quando crescendo hai avuto solo ed esclusivamente una percezione "tua" che pensa soltanto a se stesso/a ponendo gli altri a semplici novità da scoprire. Ma sono scelte e vanno oltre che considerate accettate.


Ah ma allora è come per la musica di Bach
ci trovi dentro sempre cose nuove...:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quando arrivo ai discorsi sull'amore mi sovviene una strana sensazione.
> Di soffocamento.
> Di troppe parole, di troppa teoria.
> L'amore non vuole paletti, regole, gabbie.
> ...


quoto e condivido.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Anche se per un periodo di tempo, non senti il "bruciore" / "la passione" / "l'attrazione sessuale",
> ...


secondo me hai una posizione molto intransigente. E l'intransigenza con l'amore ci fa a pugni, secondo me.


----------



## Hellseven (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), *ma vogliamo essere di nuovo sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei.* Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.*
> ...


La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna tranne che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
> Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna trane che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


bravo, quoto:up:
e infatti nel mio caso non era affatto quello il problema, anzi


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
> Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna trane che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


quoto e condivido pure questo.

Porca zozza, condivido vieppiù pensieri maschili. Vabbè.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
> Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna tranne che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


quoto e condivido anche io, pero direi che ad un uomo vien duro comunque.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Può esser vero.
*E quando pur ritenendo di amare il proprio partner, e pur desiderandolo, si ha ugualmente desiderio di far sesso con altre donne/uomini, cosa significa*?
Attenzione: desiderio. Quello che ti prende quando vedi una la cui anatomia ti desta i sensi. Senza conseguenze.
Quante volte ritenete che possa accadere a un uomo, quanto a una donna.
Sinceramente.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto e condivido anche io, pero direi che ad un uomo vien duro comunque.



Ma no, se non ti piace... hai voglia a fartelo venire duro... sì, se pensi ad altre!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto e condivido anche io, pero direi che ad un uomo vien duro comunque.


ma non penso proprio


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non penso proprio



dici min? e allora come spieghi questa marmaglia di uomini che tradiscono le moglie una volta, 2 volte, per una settimana, per mesi, per anni, ma non le lasciano? pensano sempre alle altre? io non credo.
quindi? vien da se che amore e sesso non vanno di pari passo.
amore e tradimento non vanno di pari passo.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici min? e allora come spieghi questa marmaglia di uomini che tradiscono le moglie una volta, 2 volte, per una settimana, per mesi, per anni, ma non le lasciano? pensano sempre alle altre? io non credo.
> quindi? vien da se che amore e sesso non vanno di pari passo.
> amore e tradimento non vanno di pari passo.


Non tutti gli uomini sono così. E non tutti gli uomini cercano in una donna la stessa cosa e lo stesso rapporto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici min? e allora come spieghi questa marmaglia di uomini che tradiscono le moglie una volta, 2 volte, per una settimana, per mesi, per anni, ma non le lasciano? pensano sempre alle altre? io non credo.
> quindi? vien da se che amore e sesso non vanno di pari passo.
> amore e tradimento non vanno di pari passo.


ma è un altro discorso .
l'erezione c'è quando esiste un desiderio...non è che gli uomini siano privi della parte emotiva e basti un contatto a scatenare sempre la reazione


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un altro discorso .
> l'erezione c'è quando esiste un desiderio...non è che gli uomini siano privi della parte emotiva e basti un contatto a scatenare sempre la reazione


mah...io invece ritengo che gli uomini funzionino in modo diverso che le donne.
io non riuscire se non fossi nnamorata, sentirei non indifferenza, ma proprio fastidio.....
ho visto molti casi dove gli uomini non e' che si facessero cosi tanti problemi ....


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mah...io invece ritengo che gli uomini funzionino in modo diverso che le donne.
> io non riuscire se non fossi nnamorata, sentirei non indifferenza, ma proprio fastidio.....
> ho visto molti casi dove gli uomini non e' che si facessero cosi tanti problemi ....



Mi sembra che anche molte donne scopino senza essere innamorate. Come gli uomini, per desiderio.
Ma il desiderio cosa c'entra con l'amore?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche molte donne scopino senza essere innamorate. Come gli uomini, per desiderio.
> Ma il desiderio cosa c'entra con l'amore?


io penso che sia l amore a muovere le cose.....in un senso o nell altro.
altrimenti per come la dite voi i traditori dovrebbeo amare tutte el amanti che hanno e viceversa.....
basta l amore nei confronti di uno a muovere il resto, secondo me.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra che anche molte donne scopino senza essere innamorate. Come gli uomini, per desiderio.
> *Ma il desiderio cosa c'entra con l'amore?*



che non può esserci amore senza desiderio, secondo me
invece il contrario sì


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che non può esserci amore senza desiderio, secondo me
> invece il contrario sì


brava panterina


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> che non può esserci amore senza desiderio, secondo me
> invece il contrario sì


In linea di massima, direi di sì.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io penso che sia l amore a muovere le cose.....in un senso o nell altro.
> altrimenti per come la dite voi i traditori dovrebbeo amare tutte el amanti che hanno e viceversa.....
> basta l amore nei confronti di uno a muovere il resto, secondo me.



Io amo mia moglie.
Io desidero mia moglie.
Ma se vedo una bella ragazza per strada, io desidero pure questa ragazza.
Direi che questo desiderio attecchisce nel mio cervello almeno 3/4 volte al giorno.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io amo mia moglie.
> Io desidero mia moglie.
> Ma se vedo una bella ragazza per strada, io desidero pure questa ragazza.
> Direi che questo desiderio attecchisce nel mio cervello almeno 3/4 volte al giorno.


passi troppo tempo con tua moglie


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me hai una posizione molto intransigente. E l'intransigenza con l'amore ci fa a pugni, secondo me.



Ciao

a me sembra, che i fatti dicono ben altro. 
Certo, il lato del miglior amico ... dopo una tale coltellata se ne va ... 
Rimane un amico parziale ... e il lato donna-uomo, che ha tante sfumature ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> passi troppo tempo con tua moglie


E' così da sempre!


----------



## Ultimo (1 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma allora è come per la musica di Bach
> ci trovi dentro sempre cose nuove...:smile:



non sapevo che Bach suonasse il piffero.


----------



## Franziska (1 Aprile 2014)

ciao sono nuova alla scrittura in questo forum, non alla lettura
leggo da qualche tempo cercando confronto e conforto (forse) perchè parlare di un tradimento non sempre è possibile con gli amici di sempre, e io sono la traditrice. Anzi, lo ero.. adesso è finita. Sono sposata, e per un anno e mezzo ho avuto una relazione cun un altro, anche lui sposato. Fin dall'inizio ci siam detti che sarebbe stata una storia di sesso, di passione, senza coinvolgimento senza il cuore in mezzo; per lui è stato così, dall'inizio alla fine, senza un battito di ciglia oltre questo, io mi sono imposta che fosse così anche per me e non mi sono guardata più, non mi sono chiesta nulla, sono andata avanti fino a che non ci stavo più dentro, mi sentivo scissa lacerata incompleta da ogni parte mi vedessi Ho detto basta ma lui dopo un pò è tornato e mi ha ripresa, per poi scomparire senza lasciar traccia un giorno qualunque, più nulla. Il nulla ritorna al nulla, senza un perchè. Le domande mi sono rimaste tutte addosso ..del perchè l'ho voluto, delle mancanze che mi hanno spinta da lui, dei silenzi e della lontanaza di mio marito durante questi mesi (io l'ho davvero _scordato_ per tutto questo tempo, ho girato lo sguardo altrove) e oggi mi chiedo se sia recuperabile questo matrimonio, in cui niente di ciò che è successo è stato detto, ma su cui comunque si è depositata tutta la polvere delle cose dimenticate


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto e condivido anche io, pero direi che ad un uomo vien duro comunque.


Un per de cojoni! 

Scusate il francesismo.


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io non riuscire se non fossi nnamorata, sentirei non indifferenza, ma proprio fastidio.....


Ma se c'è pieno di donne che si scopano il marito per il quieto vivere...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma se c'è pieno di donne che si scopano il marito per il quieto vivere...


ma io so poco e nulla di quel che fanno le mogli degli altri....
a me e' successo una volta sola in una relazione abbastaza duratura e molto stabile. poi da parte mia l amor e' finito (c erano tantissimi motivi). ho lottato e combattuto finche ho potuto, speravo di potermi essermi sbagliata, speravo che l amore tornasse, e ti diro che l amore con lui lo facevo bene, mi piaceva, anche nella prima fase del disinnamoramento, forse perche mi volevo autoconvincere che andava tutto bene.
finche poi un giorno si e' avvicinato per baciarmi e io ho sentito un senso di nausea e fastidio che non mi ha piu lasciato finche io non ho lasciato lui.
sottoline che quel senso di fastidio non era dovuto a suoi atteggiamenti fastidiosi o opprimenti. 
era proprio chimica come reazione.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
> Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna tranne che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


Vale anche al femminile, almeno per me. E ti straquoto.


----------



## Etrusco (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Bisogna essere in due.
> E ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti ... lui era andato oltre ad una semplice frequentazione.
> ...


mi levo il cappello


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> ciao sono nuova alla scrittura in questo forum, non alla lettura
> leggo da qualche tempo cercando confronto e conforto (forse) perchè parlare di un tradimento non sempre è possibile con gli amici di sempre, e io sono la traditrice. Anzi, lo ero.. adesso è finita. Sono sposata, e per un anno e mezzo ho avuto una relazione cun un altro, anche lui sposato. Fin dall'inizio ci siam detti che sarebbe stata una storia di sesso, di passione, senza coinvolgimento senza il cuore in mezzo; per lui è stato così, dall'inizio alla fine, senza un battito di ciglia oltre questo, io mi sono imposta che fosse così anche per me e non mi sono guardata più, non mi sono chiesta nulla, sono andata avanti fino a che non ci stavo più dentro, mi sentivo scissa lacerata incompleta da ogni parte mi vedessi Ho detto basta ma lui dopo un pò è tornato e mi ha ripresa, per poi scomparire senza lasciar traccia un giorno qualunque, più nulla. Il nulla ritorna al nulla, senza un perchè. Le domande mi sono rimaste tutte addosso ..del perchè l'ho voluto, delle mancanze che mi hanno spinta da lui, dei silenzi e della lontanaza di mio marito durante questi mesi (io l'ho davvero _scordato_ per tutto questo tempo, ho girato lo sguardo altrove) e oggi mi chiedo se sia recuperabile questo matrimonio, in cui niente di ciò che è successo è stato detto, ma su cui comunque si è depositata tutta la polvere delle cose dimenticate


 Ciao e benvenuta.
Posta queste tue parole senza timore aprendo un treddì tuo. Se ti massacrano, tranquilla: ti difendo io. :smile:


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Posta queste tue parole senza timore aprendo un treddì tuo. *Se ti massacrano*, tranquilla: ti difendo io. :smile:


noooo, come mai questo dubbio????


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dici min? e allora come spieghi questa marmaglia di uomini che tradiscono le moglie una volta, 2 volte, per una settimana, per mesi, per anni, ma non le lasciano? pensano sempre alle altre? io non credo.
> quindi? vien da se che amore e sesso non vanno di pari passo.
> amore e tradimento non vanno di pari passo.


Ma che c'entra? Tradiscono la moglie mica smettono di desiderarla. 
Poi ci sono quelli, come H7 mi sembra di capire che invece smettono di desiderare. E se non desideri dubito che il fisico risponde


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La dico tutta e la butto giù dura: la forza di volontà, e quindi il voler essere sinceramente innamorati di lei/lui trova il suo insuperabile limite - per aversi completezza di amore di coppia nel senso naturale e pieno del termine - nella mancanza di desiderio fisico: se quando è lì accanto a te e provi un sentimento di immenso affetto e gratitudine e stima ma all'idea di approcciarti a lei/lui per fare l'amore sei preso da una sensazione di assoluta indifferenza, di non desiderio fisico, allora la risposta è: NO.
> Puoi far finta di nulla, puoi arrovvellarti, puoi illuderti che è un altro tipo di amore, puoi scrivere saggi sulla felicità della coppia genitoriale perfetta con ruoli sociali ben definiti e una vita piacevole ecc. ecc. .... ma se non ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con tua moglie, anzi se ti viene duro al pensiero di fare sesso con qualunque altra donna tranne che con tua moglie, - mentre agli inizi del vostro rapporto e prima della ipotetica crisi che ha rotto gli equilibri desideravi solo lei, - allora credo che si reciti a soggetto, e magari la nave sembra pure mantenere la rotta, ma "essere sinceramente innamorati" di chi non ci attira più sessualmente mi pare un controsenso.


Penso come te
Ma x il mio psicologo invece no
Sbaglio


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Penso come te
> Ma x il mio psicologo invece no
> Sbaglio


Gli psicologi sono una pessima razza. Normalizzano anche contro la normalità. E' talmente ovviamnete VERO quello che dice Hellseven! Troppo banale per un cagacazzi di psicologo che sicuramente ha il compito di ridurti alla "norma" secondo lui... Sto sparando, scusa, ma davvero detesto gli psicologi.:singleeye:


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Ma secondo voi dopo 20 anni si ha ancora tutta sta voglia ?
La tenerezza non la fara'da padrona?
Non so

Qui per anni ci siamo scordati quel tipo di amore
Capitava di rado sempre stanchi figli nel lettone ecc
Cazzata errore enorme
Mio marito e'un pigro io mi sono adeguata
La sera il mio obbiettivo era il divano
Qnd ho realizzato che sbagliavano ho mutato atteggiamento
La cosa sconsolante e che se ci provavo io lui x c'era sempre
Ma da parte sua zero iniziativa
Non aveva altre
Semplicemente per lui non ruota tutto intorno al sesso 
Lo ha ammesso davanti al terapista
Io temo che ci si voglia un bene immenso senza però desiderati più
Per mio marito no non è cosi
Io invece ho questa certezza che quel tipo di rapporto sia compromesso per sempre e che io non sappia accontentarmi
Cosa che però forse avrei c


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Continuato ad accettare grazie all altro
Il resto e'storia che sapete già


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi dopo 20 anni si ha ancora tutta sta voglia ?
> La tenerezza non la fara'da padrona?
> 
> Qnd ho realizzato che sbagliavano ho mutato atteggiamento
> ...


Questo tipo d'uomo è una condanna a morte.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Gli psicologi sono una pessima razza. Normalizzano anche contro la normalità. E' talmente ovviamnete VERO quello che dice Hellseven! Troppo banale per un cagacazzi di psicologo che sicuramente ha il compito di ridurti alla "norma" secondo lui... Sto sparando, scusa, ma davvero detesto gli psicologi.:singleeye:


Ecco
Ma mio marito pensa come lo psicologo
E poi si spacca un matrimonio qnd e un inferno o cmq non si sta bene non se non so scopa più bene 
Mi fanno sentire una matta 

Forse poi alla fine con un po di impegno si può rimediare 
Non so
Argomento ostico in qsto momento


----------



## Diletta (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io amo mia moglie.
> Io desidero mia moglie.
> Ma se vedo una bella ragazza per strada, io desidero pure questa ragazza.
> Direi che questo desiderio attecchisce nel mio cervello almeno 3/4 volte al giorno.



E' questo che mi fa impazzire perché non ci arriverò mai a capirlo...
Penso che sia lo stesso per mio marito, ma pensi che sia così per tutti voi uomini?
Lui ne è convinto e mi dice che è normale che non possa capirlo semplicemente perché non sono un uomo.
Ormai mi ci sono adattata mentalmente, ma credimi se ti dico che è stata una scoperta che mi ha sconcertato e destabilizzato...non immaginavo che le cose stessero così...
Io non ho mai desiderato nessuno nel modo che dici anche tu, e non credo neanche che sia un sentire comune a tante donne, ma forse mi sbaglio e sono io e poche altre ad essere diverse.


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Certo e affascinato dalle donne le guarda credo che se potesse farebbe pure ma molto soft mentre ho amici e colleghi che letteralmente mi dicono si farebbero ogni bella donna , anche mediamente bella, che passa
Anche innamorato e desiderosi delle loro donne 
Io invece amo le teste devo conoscere x poi desiderare 
Sarà la diff uomo donna ??
In realtà a pensarci bene ho amiche molto sensibili x dire a uomini giovani e bellocci anche che non disdegnano eventuali giri


----------



## Carola (1 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> ciao sono nuova alla scrittura in questo forum, non alla lettura
> leggo da qualche tempo cercando confronto e conforto (forse) perchè parlare di un tradimento non sempre è possibile con gli amici di sempre, e io sono la traditrice. Anzi, lo ero.. adesso è finita. Sono sposata, e per un anno e mezzo ho avuto una relazione cun un altro, anche lui sposato. Fin dall'inizio ci siam detti che sarebbe stata una storia di sesso, di passione, senza coinvolgimento senza il cuore in mezzo; per lui è stato così, dall'inizio alla fine, senza un battito di ciglia oltre questo, io mi sono imposta che fosse così anche per me e non mi sono guardata più, non mi sono chiesta nulla, sono andata avanti fino a che non ci stavo più dentro, mi sentivo scissa lacerata incompleta da ogni parte mi vedessi Ho detto basta ma lui dopo un pò è tornato e mi ha ripresa, per poi scomparire senza lasciar traccia un giorno qualunque, più nulla. Il nulla ritorna al nulla, senza un perchè. Le domande mi sono rimaste tutte addosso ..del perchè l'ho voluto, delle mancanze che mi hanno spinta da lui, dei silenzi e della lontanaza di mio marito durante questi mesi (io l'ho davvero _scordato_ per tutto questo tempo, ho girato lo sguardo altrove) e oggi mi chiedo se sia recuperabile questo matrimonio, in cui niente di ciò che è successo è stato detto, ma su cui comunque si è depositata tutta la polvere delle cose dimenticate


Come si può girare lo sguardo altrove ?
Eppure l ho fatto anche io
Eppure un tempo ho amato mio marito al punto da desiderare solo il bello x lui 
Con ben pochi sensi di colpa
Ma scissione totale anche qui 
Deleterio tutto


----------



## feather (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Io temo che ci si voglia un bene immenso senza però desiderati più
> Per mio marito no non è cosi


Secondo me non ti ama più, è affetto, non amore il suo...
Se alla sera l'obiettivo di entrambi è il divano e non il compagno/a, non parlerei più di amore.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' questo che mi fa impazzire perché non ci arriverò mai a capirlo...
> Penso che sia lo stesso per mio marito, *ma pensi che sia così per tutti voi uomini*?
> Lui ne è convinto e mi dice che è normale che non possa capirlo semplicemente perché non sono un uomo.
> Ormai mi ci sono adattata mentalmente, ma credimi se ti dico che è stata una scoperta che mi ha sconcertato e destabilizzato...non immaginavo che le cose stessero così...
> Io non ho mai desiderato nessuno nel modo che dici anche tu, e non credo neanche che sia un sentire comune a tante donne, ma forse mi sbaglio e sono io e poche altre ad essere diverse.


Non lo so. So che per me è natura.
L'etica poi mi fa anteporre il rispetto e l'onestà verso le persone che amo.
In ogni caso non sopprime il desiderio, che è innato.
Non pensi che ciò valga anche per (non poche) donne?
Attenzione: sto parlando solo di desiderio.


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

Eppure caro feather che non di quanti anni tu abbia dopo 15 20 anni e con lavori impegnativi sento un buon80 per cento messi cosi
Coppie apparentemente felici che forse di portano dentro uno dei due questa frustrazione ma apparentemente tengono botta
I primi due anni era un saltarci addosso nemmeno al portone arrivavamo
Poi sai no?
Figli notti insonni mutuo insicurezze lavorative 
Non è giusto e non va bene lo sappiamo
Ce ne accorgiamo quando tardi
Ok non tutti x fortuna

Per me la maggio parte delle coppie si vuole bene non si spiegherebbero sti numeri alti di infedeltà alla ricerca di
Cosa ( traditori seriali a parte )

La passione muore tra una bolletta ed una varicella un lavatrice rotta e una figlia adolescente 
Purtroppo si deve essere bravi e amarsi di quegli amori rari


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' questo che mi fa impazzire perché non ci arriverò mai a capirlo...
> Penso che sia lo stesso per mio marito, ma *pensi che sia così per tutti voi uomini*?
> Lui ne è convinto e mi dice che è normale che non possa capirlo semplicemente perché non sono un uomo.
> Ormai mi ci sono adattata mentalmente, ma credimi se ti dico che è stata una scoperta che mi ha sconcertato e destabilizzato...non immaginavo che le cose stessero così...
> Io non ho mai desiderato nessuno nel modo che dici anche tu, e non credo neanche che sia un sentire comune a tante donne, ma forse mi sbaglio e sono io e poche altre ad essere diverse.


Io penso sia così per la maggior parte degli uomini ma anche per molte donne.

Il punto è cosa intendiamo per desiderio.

Per me la parola desiderio ha una connotazione ben precisa: io desidero qualcosa quando colpisce la mia attenzione, mi ci soffermo e sento il bisogno di possederla. Il desiderio è connesso a uno stato di bisogno, per me.

Una persona che è innamorata di un'altra, credo sia attratta dalla bellezza quando la vede: la ammira, magari ci scappa pure un pensiero spinto... ma la cosa nasce e muore lì. E io non parlerei di desiderio.

Il desiderio sistematico di altre donne è indice che qualcosa non quadra, a mio avviso.

Se ami, la persona che hai accanto ti soddisfa completamente. E per quanto faccia piacere relazionarsi con una bella donna o guardarla semplicemente passare, la sua presenza non dovrebbe gettare un uomo nella condizione di sentire l'impulso a, sentire il bisogno di.

Poi ovvio che l'amore ha i suoi alti e bassi, nei rapporti di lunga durata. E quindi in certi periodi di stanca si può sentire il bisogno di compensare ciò che manca nel rapporto.

Ma in una relazione di amore profondo, vivo e intenso, dovrebbe essere l'eccezione, non la regola.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io amo mia moglie.
> Io desidero mia moglie.
> Ma se vedo una bella ragazza per strada,* io desidero pure questa ragazza.*
> Direi che questo desiderio attecchisce nel mio cervello almeno 3/4 volte al giorno.



Troppa filosofia......hai ragione sul fatto che per gli uomini è diverso, ma brutalmente direi che se per strada vedo una bella ragazza penso: Ma quanto me la vorrei ingroppare!! Questo NON è desiderio, questa è maialaggine!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma se c'è pieno di donne che si scopano il marito per il quieto vivere...


eh bien, mon ami... c'est plus dificile tenir le bras tendu que la bouche ouverte...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo e affascinato dalle donne le guarda credo che se potesse farebbe pure ma molto soft mentre ho amici e colleghi che letteralmente mi dicono si farebbero ogni bella donna , anche mediamente bella, che passa
> Anche innamorato e desiderosi delle loro donne
> Io invece amo le teste devo conoscere x poi desiderare
> *Sarà la diff uomo donna ??*
> In realtà a pensarci bene ho amiche molto sensibili x dire a uomini giovani e bellocci anche che non disdegnano eventuali giri


Impossibile risponderti, dovrei provare almeno per qualche giorno ad essere donna... ma credo sia abbastanza frequente per un uomo desiderare fisicamente una bella donna, pur amando la propria compagna. Non so se questo possa valere anche per una donna.
Dal dire al fare però, c'è di mezzo il mare. Se si ama davvero ci si ferma sempre al desiderio momentaneo.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso sia così per la maggior parte degli uomini ma anche per molte donne.
> 
> Il punto è cosa intendiamo per desiderio.
> 
> ...



Il pensiero spinto non è desiderio?
Magari ha ragione Homer. Chiamiamolo allora maialaggine. 
O forse è puro impulso sessuale. Incontrollabile.
Sul secondo neretto, ho dei dubbi che l'amore possa reprimere gli impulsi.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Troppa filosofia......hai ragione sul fatto che per gli uomini è diverso, ma brutalmente direi che se per strada vedo una bella ragazza penso: Ma quanto me la vorrei ingroppare!! Questo NON è desiderio, questa è maialaggine!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


Vuoi dire che quando noi donne siamo guardate con insistenza o ci fanno certi complimenti così garbati...in realtà non siamo ammirate ma diventiamo immagini di corpi sbattuti a pecora sul bancone del bar?
Credo che d'ora in poi guarderò con occhi diversi i miei ammiratori


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il pensiero spinto non è desiderio?
> Magari ha ragione Homer. Chiamiamolo allora maialaggine.
> O forse è puro impulso sessuale. Incontrollabile.
> Sul secondo neretto, ho dei dubbi che l'amore possa reprimere gli impulsi.


Giá detto altrove. Per me fantasia e voglia stanno su due piani diversi. Posso immaginare, fantasticare, pensare, ammirare...ma se arrivo a volere, a desiderare, è perché quello che ho non mi basta.

Se io sapessi che il mio uomo desidera fisicamente altre donne, lo lascerei libero di farsi chi vuole e io farei lo stesso. Il desiderio implica uno stato di bisogno, di insoddisfazione più o meno temporanea. E io non apprezzerei un rapporto dove il mio desiderio è totalmente rivolto al mio uomo e il suo avesse come oggetto ogni bella donna che incontra.

Ho già dato. Sono già stata con un uomo che mi amava ma desiderava ogni donna attraente che vedeva. E alla fine, dopo quindici anni di fedeltà, si è tolto lo sfizio, pur amandomi.
Mi spiace, questo non è l'amore che voglio per me.
E visto che il mio matrimonio è finito posso permettermi di vivere un rapporto che soddisfi le mie esigenze fondamentali. Una di queste è avere un uomo che non desideri ingropparsi ogni donna attraente.
Se non posso averlo, meglio sola coi miei figli


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Giá detto altrove. Per me fantasia e voglia stanno su due piani diversi. P*osso immaginare, fantasticare, pensare, ammirare...ma se arrivo a volere, a desiderare,* è perché quello che ho non mi basta.
> 
> Se io sapessi che il mio uomo desidera fisicamente altre donne, lo lascerei libero di farsi chi vuole e io farei lo stesso. Il desiderio implica uno stato di bisogno, di insoddisfazione più o meno temporanea. E io non apprezzerei un rapporto dove il mio desiderio è totalmente rivolto al mio uomo e il suo avesse come oggetto ogni bella donna che incontra.
> 
> ...


OK: è la definizione di desiderio che è diversa.
Per me il desiderio è istinto. Vedo qualcosa di bello e l'istinto mi spinge a desiderarlo.
Ciò che mi limita sono le sovrastrutture. 
Etiche, culturali, affettive.
Per te il desiderio implica una parte di volontà, che nella mia definizione è assente.
Da parte mia gli impulsi credo che li abbiano tutti, in maniera più o meno elevata.
Non tutti però hanno le sovrastrutture adeguate per dominarli. O sbaglio?
Altro esempio... tutti noi ci arrabbiamo nella vita... e magari ci viene istintivo usare violenza verso l'oggetto del nostro rancore. Alcuni lo fanno, altri no.
Io sono apparso freddo in alcuni messaggi. Ed è stato sottolineato più volte.
Ciò non corrispondeva affatto a quello che provavo.
La razionalità che evidenziavo era ed è una sovrastruttura.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che quando noi donne siamo guardate con insistenza o ci fanno certi complimenti così garbati...in realtà non siamo ammirate ma diventiamo immagini di corpi *sbattuti* a pecora sul bancone del bar?
> Credo che d'ora in poi guarderò con occhi diversi i miei ammiratori


Posseduti.
L'istinto mi porta a possedere ciò che desidero.
Mi capita anche con le Porsche.
Purtroppo anche lì le sovrastrutture mi impediscono di rubare automobili


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> OK: è la definizione di desiderio che è diversa.
> Per me il desiderio è istinto. Vedo qualcosa di bello e l'istinto mi spinge a desiderarlo.
> Ciò che mi limita sono le sovrastrutture.
> Etiche, culturali, affettive.
> ...


Ci siamo quasi.
Nel caso della rabbia, ci sono persone che spaccano tutto, altre che vorrebbero farlo e si trattengono, altre ancora che si arrabbiano senza nemmeno sentire l'impulso di spaccare qualcosa, non ne hanno bisogno perché gestiscono la rabbia in modo diverso e misurato, senza sentirla come una cosa debordante o faticosa da gestire.

Ecco, se io sono innamorata non fatico a gestire gli impulsi sessuali perché sono convogliati tutti verso la persona che più mi piace e che trovo irresistibile e desiderabile.
Succede ora col mio compagno (che mi arrapa moltissimo ) e succedeva col mio ex marito, a intermittenza però, solo quando lo sentivo vicino e mi sentivo appagata del nostro rapporto.

Per me funziona così e vorrei una persona al mio fianco che funzionasse in modo simile al mio


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci siamo quasi.
> Nel caso della rabbia, ci sono persone che spaccano tutto, altre che vorrebbero farlo e si trattengono, altre ancora che si arrabbiano senza nemmeno sentire l'impulso di spaccare qualcosa, non ne hanno bisogno perché gestiscono la rabbia in modo diverso e misurato, senza sentirla come una cosa debordante o faticosa da gestire.
> 
> Ecco, se io sono innamorata non fatico a gestire gli impulsi sessuali perché sono convogliati tutti verso la persona che più mi piace e xhe trovo irresistibile e desiderabile.
> ...


*

*Non lo saprai mai.
Ho lanciato questo quesito apposta, perché credo che tanti di noi fatichino ad ammettere il loro modo di gestire e controllare gli impulsi. In pratica, fingiamo sempre e troppo spesso per assecondare le paure e le aspettative dei partner.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ci siamo quasi.
> Nel caso della rabbia, ci sono persone che spaccano tutto, altre che vorrebbero farlo e si trattengono, altre ancora che si arrabbiano senza nemmeno sentire l'impulso di spaccare qualcosa, non ne hanno bisogno perché gestiscono la rabbia in modo diverso e misurato, senza sentirla come una cosa debordante o faticosa da gestire.
> 
> Ecco, se io sono innamorata non fatico a gestire gli impulsi sessuali perché sono convogliati tutti verso la persona che più mi piace e xhe trovo irresistibile e desiderabile.
> ...


Infatti. Hai parlato di intermittenza. Credo che questa sia determinata proprio dalla nostra natura istintuale che porta ad agire sull'inconscio e ci lascia liberi di sublimare i nostri impulsi sessuali verso qualcuno.


----------



## feather (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh bien, mon ami... c'est plus dificile tenir le bras tendu que la bouche ouverte...


Brava. Grande verità. E triste. Se penso che la mia ex amante fa proprio così. 
Mi brucia ancora sai...


----------



## feather (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che quando noi donne siamo guardate con insistenza o ci fanno certi complimenti così garbati...in realtà non siamo ammirate ma diventiamo immagini di corpi sbattuti a pecora sul bancone del bar?


Ma certo che sì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Brava. Grande verità. E triste. Se penso che la mia ex amante fa proprio così.
> Mi brucia ancora sai...


eh, ma dimmi tu che cazz... ehm, come la qualificheresti, obbiettivamente.


----------



## Diletta (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Giá detto altrove. Per me fantasia e voglia stanno su due piani diversi. Posso immaginare, fantasticare, pensare, ammirare...ma se arrivo a volere, a desiderare, è perché quello che ho non mi basta.
> 
> *Se io sapessi che il mio uomo desidera fisicamente altre donne,* *lo lascerei libero di farsi chi vuole e io farei lo stesso. *Il desiderio implica uno stato di bisogno, di insoddisfazione più o meno temporanea. E io non apprezzerei un rapporto dove il mio desiderio è totalmente rivolto al mio uomo e il suo avesse come oggetto ogni bella donna che incontra.
> 
> ...



...ma non sarebbe il rapporto che cerchi e quindi immagino che finirebbe anche questo tuo nuovo amore.
Il problema è proprio nell'ipotesi che hai scritto:
"se io sapessi che..."

Come ti ha già detto qualcuno, mi sembra Danny, non lo saprai mai perché il tuo uomo se ne guarderà bene dal rivelarti certe cose, oppure non lo saprai mai perché eviterai di chiederglielo tu o anche di fare delle tacite allusioni.
E, così facendo, proteggerete entrambi la vostra coppia.
Questo è come la vedo io Sole, se ho sbagliato clamorosamente non me ne volere...


----------



## Franziska (2 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta.
> Posta queste tue parole senza timore aprendo un treddì tuo. Se ti massacrano, tranquilla: ti difendo io. :smile:


Grazie Fantastica ..se non lo faccio non è per timore dei giudizi, è solo che la mia storia è molto simile a tante che leggo su questo forum, una coppia che sta insieme armoniosamente da anni, figli, routine, casini vari all'ordine del giorno.. il tempo che passa e troppi specchi a fartelo notare, finchè un giorno ti fermi e ti chiedi se è quello che vuoi, o magari neanche te lo chiedi, ma cambi, decidi che ti vuoi riprendere la parte di te che ti eri scordata di essere, quella di essere semplicente DONNA, FEMMINA. E incontri un altro uomo.  E poi, anche se finisce, è un casino tornare indietro.


----------



## Franziska (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Eppure caro feather che non di quanti anni tu abbia dopo 15 20 anni e con lavori impegnativi sento un buon80 per cento messi cosi
> Coppie apparentemente felici che forse di portano dentro uno dei due questa frustrazione ma apparentemente tengono botta
> I primi due anni era un saltarci addosso nemmeno al portone arrivavamo
> Poi sai no?
> ...


Cara Carola condivido tutto questo, lo vivo sulla mia pelle, so di cosa parli 
eppure non mi torna del tutto mi devo dare altre spiegazioni - più profonde se vuoi - al mio _scordarmi_ di lui 
devono esserci mancanze più grandi, bisogni insoddisfatti più forti per aver messo da parte una grande storia d'amore e buttarmi senza paracadute in una follia di pura passione


----------



## Gatta80 (2 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> Grazie Fantastica ..se non lo faccio non è per timore dei giudizi, è solo che la mia storia è molto simile a tante che leggo su questo forum, una coppia che sta insieme armoniosamente da anni, figli, routine, casini vari all'ordine del giorno.. il tempo che passa e troppi specchi a fartelo notare, finchè un giorno ti fermi e ti chiedi se è quello che vuoi, o magari neanche te lo chiedi, ma cambi, decidi che ti vuoi riprendere la parte di te che ti eri scordata di essere, quella di essere semplicente DONNA, FEMMINA. E incontri un altro uomo.  E poi, anche se finisce, è un casino tornare indietro.


Franziska, forse sono un po' più giovane di te, ma... hai descritto perfettamente anche la mia esperienza. 
Tornare indietro, per me, e' più dura di quanto credessi. Non si torna indietro, come dicono qui, in tanti. Ci si trova a fare i conti con ciò che si è vissuto, con le motivazioni che ci hanno spinto a voler vivere certe emozioni, con la nuova "te". Non è semplice, affatto. Non se non si riesce a liquidare tutto con una semplice sbandata. Io in parte credo lo sia stata, una sbandata, perché non credo di essermi mai innamorata dell'altro, anche se infatuata si, decisamente. Ho preso la decisione di chiudere, convinta che sia la cosa giusta per me. Ma ritrovare l'equilibrio e' dura, ora.


----------



## Franziska (2 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Franziska, forse sono un po' più giovane di te, ma... hai descritto perfettamente anche la mia esperienza.
> Tornare indietro, per me, e' più dura di quanto credessi. Non si torna indietro, come dicono qui, in tanti. Ci si trova a fare i conti con ciò che si è vissuto, con le motivazioni che ci hanno spinto a voler vivere certe emozioni, con la nuova "te". Non è semplice, affatto. Non se non si riesce a liquidare tutto con una semplice sbandata. Io in parte credo lo sia stata, una sbandata, perché non credo di essermi mai innamorata dell'altro, anche se infatuata si, decisamente. Ho preso la decisione di chiudere, convinta che sia la cosa giusta per me. Ma ritrovare l'equilibrio e' dura, ora.


Ciao Gatta ho letto la tua storia non ho risposte risolutorie purtroppo né per te né per me stessa in questo momento ma non mi accontento di pensare che è successo e basta. Devo provare a capire perchè. Ho iniziato un percorso da una psicanalista, male non farà.. ognuno deve provare a trovare il suo modo di uscirne, non credo che alcuna strada sia indolore né semplice. Ho scelto di tenere fuori mio marito, per ora è un percorso mio e non credo sia giusto coinvolgerlo per scaricarmi la coscienza. Prima di far mettere in discussione lui (uno serio se lo chiede se è stato tradito perchè ha mancato in qualcosa) devo sapere cosa voglio davvero io. L'altro non c'è più, e ha ragione chi ti dice che un uomo maturo sposato al 90% dei casi vuol solo farsi una scopata (io ho avuto una relazione per un anno e mezzo, mentre il mio amante ha messo in fila una serie di scopate con me per un anno e mezzo.. punti di vista..), l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di provare a distogliere lo sguardo da lui e rivolgerlo su te stessa.


----------



## Gatta80 (2 Aprile 2014)

Franziska ha detto:


> Ciao Gatta ho letto la tua storia non ho risposte risolutorie purtroppo né per te né per me stessa in questo momento ma non mi accontento di pensare che è successo e basta. Devo provare a capire perchè. Ho iniziato un percorso da una psicanalista, male non farà.. ognuno deve provare a trovare il suo modo di uscirne, non credo che alcuna strada sia indolore né semplice. Ho scelto di tenere fuori mio marito, per ora è un percorso mio e non credo sia giusto coinvolgerlo per scaricarmi la coscienza. Prima di far mettere in discussione lui (uno serio se lo chiede se è stato tradito perchè ha mancato in qualcosa) devo sapere cosa voglio davvero io. L'altro non c'è più, e ha ragione chi ti dice che un uomo maturo sposato al 90% dei casi vuol solo farsi una scopata (io ho avuto una relazione per un anno e mezzo, mentre il mio amante ha messo in fila una serie di scopate con me per un anno e mezzo.. punti di vista..), l'unica cosa che posso consigliarti è di provare a distogliere lo sguardo da lui e rivolgerlo su te stessa.


Lo sto facendo, Franziska. Quanto è faticoso.. sto provando a capire cosa ho desiderato e perché proprio ora, dopo anni di serenita' ed equilibrio con mio marito, capire cosa desidero adesso, quali sono i miei reali bisogni, le mie esigenze più forti. 
So che per l'altro, per quanto sia molto preso, rappresento solo l'occasione di possedere un corpo giovane, che desidera molto e che lo desidera. Anche se credo che la componente affettiva per lui non sia irrilevante, perche' penso che abbia avuto, e abbia, bisogno anche di sentirsi amato, oltre che desiderato. Ma quello che è stato disposto a mettere in gioco per noi era davvero poco..
Il problema e', per me, anche che, vederlo ogni giorno rende molto lento il processo di allontanamento..


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, Franziska. Quanto è faticoso.. sto provando a capire cosa ho desiderato e perché proprio ora, dopo anni di serenita' ed equilibrio con mio marito, capire cosa desidero adesso, quali sono i miei reali bisogni, le mie esigenze più forti.
> So che per l'altro, per quanto sia molto preso, rappresento solo l'occasione di possedere un corpo giovane, che desidera molto e che lo desidera. Anche se credo che l*a componente affettiv*a per lui non sia irrilevante, perche' *penso che abbia avuto, e abbia, bisogno anche di sentirsi amato, oltre che desiderato*. Ma quello che è stato disposto a mettere in gioco per noi era davvero poco..
> Il problema e', per me, anche che, vederlo ogni giorno rende molto lento il processo di allontanamento..


Tutti a desiderare di essere amati, desiderati.
Mia moglie pure di lui diceva che le sembrava sempre alla ricerca di conferme.
Mai, dico mai, qualcuno che tradisca per amare.
Tutti a tradire per soddisfare se stessi.
E a illudersi che (e a chiedersi se) ci sia veramente amore da parte dell'amante.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti a desiderare di essere amati, desiderati.
> Mia moglie pure di lui diceva che le sembrava sempre alla ricerca di conferme.
> Mai, dico mai, qualcuno che tradisca per amare.
> Tutti a tradire per soddisfare se stessi.
> E a illudersi che (e a chiedersi se) ci sia veramente amore da parte dell'amante.


Tutti al mareeeeeeeeeeeee
a mostrare le chiappe chiareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Pinocchio mio caro Danny...
Pinocchio a sue spese capisce che il vero bene non è certo quello di Lucignolo...

Ma il paese dei balocchi...è sempre molto attraente sai?


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Non lo saprai mai.*
> Ho lanciato questo quesito apposta, perché credo che tanti di noi fatichino ad ammettere il loro modo di gestire e controllare gli impulsi. In pratica, fingiamo sempre e troppo spesso per assecondare le paure e le aspettative dei partner.


Hai ragione.

Il mio ex marito mi desiderava in continuazione, non ha mai smesso di voler fare l'amore con me.
 L'aveva sempre in tiro, perfino se entrava in bagno e mi trovava lì che, che ne so, mi lavavo i denti mezza nuda, gli spuntava un'erezione.
Non so se ho mai avuto un uomo che mi adorasse fisicamente quanto lui, che amasse tanto il mio modo di fare l'amore, che mi trovasse così attraente.
Eppure ho saputo dopo anni e anni che si sarebbe scopato ogni donna per lui gradevole e che si faceva dei film sessuali ad ogni occasione. Il fatto che poi abbia concretizzato è stato una mazzata, perché come ben sai il tradimento mina la fiducia nell'altro e, di conseguenza, le basi del rapporto. Ma anche non l'avesse fatto, questa cosa io l'avrei vissuta malissimo.

Ripeto, il desiderio associato a uno stato mentale del tipo 'dio come vorrei, ma non posso', anche se non è tradimento, è difficile da accettare.

Meglio non sapere forse. Però anche così... boh, io ho un'idea dell'amore molto diversa, molto più basata sulla condivisione. E forse credo troppo in un tipo di amore che è davvero raro e difficile da trovare.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma *non sarebbe il rapporto che cerchi e quindi immagino che finirebbe anche questo tuo nuovo amore.*
> Il problema è proprio nell'ipotesi che hai scritto:
> "se io sapessi che..."
> 
> ...


Sul neretto hai ragione, finirebbe tutto alla lunga, perché per me l'intimità, l'esclusività sessuale, la condivisione di quel mondo precluso agli altri è uno spazio sacro nella coppia.

Sul resto... vedi sopra


----------



## Fantastica (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mai, dico mai, qualcuno che tradisca per amare.


E' bello questo tuo sfogo. Ma sul tuo "mai" io giuro che non è vero.


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì.


Vabbè, ma siete tutti maiali allora!

Dai, non ci credo. Io non voglio un maiale, voglio un uomo... un uomo che non sbava, uno che non fantastica di sbattersi a pecora sul bancone del bar ogni bella donna che vede. Non esiste?

Allora finirà che andrò a vivere con una donna! La cosa mi intriga da un po', sperimenterò pure l'amore lesbo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti a desiderare di essere amati, desiderati.
> Mia moglie pure di lui diceva che le sembrava sempre alla ricerca di conferme.
> Mai, dico mai, qualcuno che tradisca per amare.
> Tutti a tradire per soddisfare se stessi.
> E a illudersi che (e a chiedersi se) ci sia veramente amore da parte dell'amante.



ti sbagli


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> Anche se per un periodo di tempo, non senti il "bruciore" / "la passione" / "l'attrazione sessuale",
> ...


Come capisco quello che intendi!
:up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto.
> l'amore di cui parli e fantastichi...è solo nelle favole.
> Bisognerebbe scendere nella realtà.
> non è che se si è delusi nelle proprie illusioni, non esista altra possibilità d'amore.
> ...


Io concordo con Sienne e concordo con te.
Può essere che si pensi a situazioni diverse?


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo tipo d'uomo è una condanna a morte.


Ma anche quelli che fantasticano di farsele  tutte sul bancone sono una condanna

Voglio dire io sento di uomini focosi ma poi a ben vedere lo sarebbero con tante , davvero ho amici colleghi che desiderano la moglie ma si farebbero mezza azienda e dio santo come casca l occhio di continuo pure dinanzi alle loro compagne 

Altri più cheti che però mi rimandano idea un po un uomo più freddo più logico meno passionale 

Vie di mezzo ci saranno ?


----------



## Carola (2 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma siete tutti maiali allora!
> 
> Dai, non ci credo. Io non voglio un maiale, voglio un uomo... un uomo che non sbava, uno che non fantastica di sbattersi a pecora sul bancone del bar ogni bella donna che vede. Non esiste?
> 
> Allora finirà che andrò a vivere con una donna! La cosa mi intriga da un po', sperimenterò pure l'amore lesbo


Uguale
Un u


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma anche quelli che fantasticano di farsele  tutte sul bancone sono una condanna
> 
> Voglio dire io sento di uomini focosi ma poi a ben vedere lo sarebbero con tante , davvero ho amici colleghi che desiderano la moglie ma si farebbero mezza azienda e dio santo come casca l occhio di continuo pure dinanzi alle loro compagne
> 
> ...


Quelli che fantasticano non li credo molto focosi ma al contrario bisognosi di continui stimoli.


----------



## disincantata (3 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Lo sto facendo, Franziska. Quanto è faticoso.. sto provando a capire cosa ho desiderato e perché proprio ora, dopo anni di serenita' ed equilibrio con mio marito, capire cosa desidero adesso, quali sono i miei reali bisogni, le mie esigenze più forti.
> So che per l'altro, per quanto sia molto preso, rappresento solo l'occasione di possedere un corpo giovane, che desidera molto e che lo desidera. Anche se credo che la componente affettiva per lui non sia irrilevante, perche' penso che abbia avuto, e abbia, bisogno anche di sentirsi amato, oltre che desiderato.* Ma quello che è stato disposto a mettere in gioco per noi era davvero poco..*
> Il problema e', per me, anche che, vederlo ogni giorno rende molto lento il processo di allontanamento..



Forse il problema è questo, tu speravi lui ti offrisse altro.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, ma dimmi tu che cazz... ehm, come la qualificheresti, obbiettivamente.


Non sono sicuro di aver capito la domanda. Non la qualifico. 

Da quello che mi raccontava ne deducevo che lei non desidera il marito, non si apre con lui e non lo desidera sessualmente. Ma lui è il pilastro di quella famiglia da mulino bianco di cui ha bisogno. Caratterialmente è una maniaca del controllo e fin da bambina ha sempre fatto tutto quello che la mamma gli diceva di fare.
Immagino abbia bisogno di coincidere con gli schemi che genitori e società gli propongono in modo da essere accettata, apprezzata e sentirsi amata.
Evidentemente non trova dentro di sé la sicurezza e l'amore di cui ha bisogno per se stessa. E non avendo amore per sé non ne ha neppure per il marito, ne per me.
Lei è caratterialmente diversa dalla donna che presenta a tutti, anche a se stessa. La donna che è in realtà non si incastra in quello schema sociale che lei deve osservare. Ma lo deve osservare e "recitare" il ruolo, pena l'esclusione da quella accettazione e apprezzamento sociale cui non può rinunciare.
In tutto questo il problema per me è che non mi ama. E quindi qualsiasi altra considerazione è pura speculazione fine a se stessa.
Ho il sospetto che non fosse questa la tua domanda... 

Non do giudizi morali su come si comporta col marito, se sta bene a lui, a me che mi frega. In passato si era lamentato che la sentiva distante e fredda. Ora non lo so se, dopo la mia "sparizione", sia tutto tornato agli antichi splendori. Lo spero per lui, è un brav'uomo, se lo meriterebbe.
E lei fa tutto questo in buona fede e senza rendersi conto, anche quando gliene parlavo rifiutava ostinatamente di rispondere alle mie domande e di porsele. La vedevo ostinatissima nel continuare il suo progetto di vita, quello disegnato dai genitori e società in genere.

Bon, grazie. Mi fa bene parlarne, mi sfogo un po'.

[video=youtube;8t9fxjMvJA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t9fxjMvJA0[/video]


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma siete tutti maiali allora!
> 
> Dai, non ci credo. Io non voglio un maiale, voglio un uomo... un uomo che non sbava, uno che non fantastica di sbattersi a pecora sul bancone del bar ogni bella donna che vede. *Non esiste?*
> 
> Allora finirà che andrò a vivere con una donna! La cosa mi intriga da un po', sperimenterò pure l'amore lesbo


Esiste. La differenza sta nell'educazione morale. Di base, chi più, chi meno, tutti - uomini e donne - hanno gli stessi impulsi. 
Io vorrei una donna che non andasse a raccontare alle amiche come è stata la prima scopata. O il sesso con il partner dopo averlo lasciato.
Ho avuto amiche che mi hanno raccontato anche questo e relativamente a persone che conoscevo. Lamentandosi pure, dopo averli lasciati, che non erano granché. 
Non è gratificante per un uomo - ma anche per una donna - essere misurato SOLO per questo. 
A me non importa come sia una donna a letto. Ma chi sia quella donna. E' una cosa un po' diversa.


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma siete tutti maiali allora!
> 
> Dai, non ci credo. Io non voglio un maiale, voglio un uomo... un uomo che non sbava, uno che non fantastica di sbattersi a pecora sul bancone del bar ogni bella donna che vede. Non esiste?
> 
> Allora finirà che andrò a vivere con una donna! La cosa mi intriga da un po', sperimenterò pure l'amore lesbo


Ancora meglio, poi ti si immagina sbatterti a pecora sul bancone impegnata in un passionale bacio lesbo! Ancora più eccitante


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ancora meglio, poi ti si immagina sbatterti a pecora sul bancone impegnata in un passionale bacio lesbo! Ancora più eccitante


Uhm


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ancora meglio, poi ti si immagina sbatterti a pecora sul bancone impegnata in un passionale bacio lesbo! Ancora più eccitante



Ma nooo, dai!
Vabbé, comunque io spero esistano uomini che vedendo o conoscendo una bella donna vedano innanzitutto una persona, anche ammirandone la bellezza o la sensualità. Che non vuol dire reprimersi per pura obbedienza a un codice morale, ma non avere a prescindere un pensiero e un immaginario sottomessi all'istinto e alle pulsioni sessuali.

Io penso che capiti nella vita di conoscere uomini e donne che ti ispirano sesso, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la regola, e se ho a che fare con un uomo piacevole e attraente, come a volte capita, non è che ho l'impulso di farmelo all'istante. Parlo con lui e interagisco senza nemmeno pensare al sesso.
Soprattutto se sono innamorata o molto presa di qualcuno che catalizza le mie pulsioni.
Anche perché io funziono così: fare sesso con qualcuno lo fa diventare il protagonista delle mie fantasie, perché ho giá un materiale da cui partire fatto di ricirdi, emozioni, odori e sapori... difficile per me immaginare sulla base di pochi stimoli.

Per questo fatico a capire chi ha più amanti. Perché anche se non sono innamorata, se condivido il sesso con uno che mi piace e conosco è lui il protagonista delle mie fantasie e difficilmente c'è spazio per altri.

Mi tendo anche conto che in un rapporto che dura da anni ci siano dei cali di desiderio che vanno inevitabilmente colmati con nuove immagini e nuove fantasie. E che la testa maschile funzioni in modo un po' diverso.


----------



## danny (3 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma nooo, dai!
> Vabbé, comunque io spero esistano uomini che vedendo o conoscendo una bella donna vedano innanzitutto una persona, anche ammirandone la bellezza o la sensualità. Che non vuol dire reprimersi per pura obbedienza a un codice morale, ma non avere a prescindere un pensiero e un immaginario sottomessi all'istinto e alle pulsioni sessuali.
> 
> Io penso che capiti nella vita di conoscere uomini e donne che ti ispirano sesso, ma per quanto mi riguarda non è la regola, e se ho a che fare con un uomo piacevole e attraente, come a volte capita, non è che ho l'impulso di farmelo all'istante. Parlo con lui e interagisco senza nemmeno pensare al sesso.
> ...



Una cosa che condivido.


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che condivido.



Idem


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di aver capito la domanda. Non la qualifico.
> 
> Da quello che mi raccontava ne deducevo che lei non desidera il marito, non si apre con lui e non lo desidera sessualmente. Ma lui è il pilastro di quella famiglia da mulino bianco di cui ha bisogno. Caratterialmente è una maniaca del controllo e fin da bambina ha sempre fatto tutto quello che la mamma gli diceva di fare.
> Immagino abbia bisogno di coincidere con gli schemi che genitori e società gli propongono in modo da essere accettata, apprezzata e sentirsi amata.
> ...


Danny in parte mi riconosco nella tua ex sai
In parte perché io ero tutt'altro che fredda e distaccata ma lo era mio marito
A volte però è una giustificazione il voler stare dive la socta  richiede 
Io credo che l amore vero smuova dia coraggio
Sarò una sognatrice 
Se si preferisce quello che si ha forse tutto sommato facendo un bilancio va ancora bene cosi
Credo che quello che ha ...la renda serena 
Poi vedi anche tu che comunque stai in una situazione esattamente come lei ma stai pure peggio
Perché lo fai?

Siamo un po tutti timorosi di cambiare a meno che la situazione in casa non sia esasperante e non dia più possibilità di vedere futuro alcuni 
Più ce chi fa scelte diverse coraggiose ne conosco 

Ti brucia ancora e razionalmente e assurdo perché lei ha scelto 
Umanamente ti capisco
Ma cosa volevi ? Lasuasepatazione e vivere felici voi due?
Il mio ex mi aveva risposto che si, si sentiva una merda ma si 
Non la separazione dalla mia famiglia ma da mio marito 
Di rende conto che è un brutto pensiero e non da me alimentato 
Mai !

Eppure ...


----------



## feather (3 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Se si preferisce quello che si ha forse tutto sommato facendo un bilancio va ancora bene cosi
> Credo che quello che ha ...la renda serena


Se sta così bene perché si è fatta un amante per un anno e mezzo?



Carola ha detto:


> Poi vedi anche tu che comunque stai in una situazione esattamente come lei ma stai pure peggio
> Perché lo fai?


Perché ad andare a vivere da solo starei una merda uguale, con l'aggravante che vedrei meno mio figlio. Per guadagnare cosa?



Carola ha detto:


> Ti brucia ancora e razionalmente e assurdo perché lei ha scelto
> Umanamente ti capisco
> Ma cosa volevi ? Lasuasepatazione e vivere felici voi due?


La NOSTRA separazione e vivere felici noi due. Si, proprio questo volevo.

Comunque io sono Feather...


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché ad andare a vivere da solo starei una merda uguale, con l'aggravante che vedrei meno mio figlio. Per guadagnare cosa?


Premesso che non voglio darti consigli... da separata che ci ha messo un bel po' per lasciare andare l'uomo che avrei voluto amare con tutta me stessa, ma che purtroppo non amavo più, posso risponderti così: per guadagnarti la possibilità di essere felice con una donna da amare davvero, e per regalare la stessa opportunità a tua moglie.

Ieri ho parlato dopo tanto tempo col mio ex marito. Parlato davvero. Ci siamo lasciati con tanta amarezza e una carezza... è dura, durissima chiudere certi capitoli. E per me sono passati quasi 2 anni ormai.

Di solito non amo le cover... ma questa per me ha un significato particolare. La dedico a te e a tutte le persone che si trovano in una situazione così delicata e difficile, in cui scegliere è una dolorosissima liberazione.

[video=youtube;3LL7CLRt-es]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LL7CLRt-es[/video]


----------



## oscuro (3 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Posseduti.
> L'istinto mi porta a possedere ciò che desidero.
> Mi capita anche con le Porsche.
> Purtroppo anche lì le sovrastrutture mi impediscono di rubare automobili


E no,a me solo per una gt2 o gt3!


----------



## Sole (3 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una cosa che condivido.





Carola ha detto:


> Idem


Ottimo, allora non sono una marziana :up:


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli che fantasticano non li credo molto focosi ma al contrario bisognosi di continui stimoli.


E con poca autostima. La virilità sta solo lì. Con la 'badante' che li sostiene naturalmente.


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se sta così bene perché si è fatta un amante per un anno e mezzo?
> 
> X avere emozioni adrenalina aria nuova
> Poi messe alle strette da te, credo, ha scelto
> ...


Io carola
Mio vero nome oltretutto


----------



## Carola (3 Aprile 2014)

Scusa non so come ma ti ho risp nel tuo post 
Leggi li 

Vado a dormire meglio

Ciao


----------



## feather (4 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> X avere emozioni adrenalina aria nuova
> Poi messe alle strette da te, credo, ha scelto


Ma cazzo, se voleva solo qualche scopata fuori busta doveva dirmelo! Non lasciarsi andare a sognare di vivere con me, di prendersi cura di mio figlio, dirmi che mi ama....
Porca troia! Che poi ci sono dei fessi come me che ci credono ai sogni!


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, se *voleva solo qualche scopata* fuori busta doveva dirmelo! Non *lasciarsi andare a sognare* di vivere con me, di prendersi cura di mio figlio, dirmi che mi ama....
> Porca troia! Che poi ci sono dei fessi come me che ci credono ai sogni!


Non è mai solo quello del primo neretto. C'è anche quello del secondo. 
E sai benissimo le differenza tra sogno e realtà.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkzKNBNAF_I&feature=kp


----------



## danny (4 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,a me solo per una gt2 o gt3!



Ieri ho visto una 4c dell'Alfa... mi basterebbe quella.


----------



## Carola (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, se voleva solo qualche scopata fuori busta doveva dirmelo! Non lasciarsi andare a sognare di vivere con me, di prendersi cura di mio figlio, dirmi che mi ama....
> Porca troia! Che poi ci sono dei fessi come me che ci credono ai sogni!


 Ah!
Cosi ti diceva 

Allora comprendo
Ecco feath io mai mai detto nessuna stronzata del genere anzi buttavo acqua sul fuoco sempre 
Per quello qnd tu mi sai dell egoista non capisco
Con amante sono stata chiara e l ho vissuta come d altronde voleva anche lui all inizio 
Con marito sono stata onesta detto cosa provo e si che spero di risolverà petche la mia famiglia mi sta più a cuore di me stessa
Non cerco assoluzioni sia chiaro ma nel mio egoismo sono stata se non altro sincera non promettevo all amante e non fa eco la gatta morta qui

Mio marito un mese fa mi ha proposto un viaggio io è lui da sogno
Aveva i biglietti
No, grazie

Se sarà lo faremo con altro spirito adesso era davvero mettere una pezza in un momento difficile

Non so
Di mio non illudo nessuno qnd lo hanno fatto con me ci sono stata di merda !


----------



## Gatta80 (4 Aprile 2014)

Mi chiedo.. non c'è nessuna/o che abbia vissuto una storia extra intensa ma che, una volta finita, sia riuscita/o davvero a recuperare quella sintonia, quell'unione, quella complicità ed intimità con il proprio compagno, che rendeva unico e impenetrabile il rapporto??sia riuscito/a, appunto, a riinnamorarsi, a superare il momento di difficoltà, i dubbi, trovando le risposte alle proprie domande e ritrovando l'energia e l'entusiasmo di prima (pur con la consapevolezza di aver conosciuto una parte di se' che si ignorava esistere)?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono sicuro di aver capito la domanda. Non la qualifico.
> 
> Da quello che mi raccontava ne deducevo che lei non desidera il marito, non si apre con lui e non lo desidera sessualmente. Ma lui è il pilastro di quella famiglia da mulino bianco di cui ha bisogno. Caratterialmente è una maniaca del controllo e fin da bambina ha sempre fatto tutto quello che la mamma gli diceva di fare.
> Immagino abbia bisogno di coincidere con gli schemi che genitori e società gli propongono in modo da essere accettata, apprezzata e sentirsi amata.
> ...


io non parlavo della relazione con il marito... tu hai descritto una persona che non sta bene bene bene, sai? Non mi azzardo a scrivere termini clinici... ma mi sa che tu sei stato affascinato da qualcosa che non potevi comprendere, non perchè fosse aldisopra dalla tua comprensione, ma aldifuori. Sembra la stessa cosa ma non è così che la intendo io. Ma ho la febbre e faccio una fatica boia. Leda... magari tu hai capito cosa vorrei dire a mon ami Fitèr.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non parlavo della relazione con il marito... tu hai descritto una persona che non sta bene bene bene, sai? Non mi azzardo a scrivere termini clinici... ma mi sa che tu sei stato affascinato da qualcosa che non potevi comprendere, non perchè fosse al di sopra dalla tua comprensione, ma al di fuori. Sembra la stessa cosa ma non è così che la intendo io. *Ma ho la febbre e faccio una fatica boia.* Leda... magari tu hai capito cosa vorrei dire a mon ami Fitèr.



Mi spiace, tesora! Riguardati e pensa a stare meglio e a guarire :abbraccio:


Credo che anche nos ami Fitèr abbia compreso cosa stessi cercando di dirgli 

Io, dal canto mio, vorrei solo aggiungere che le spiegazioni che lui si è dato, riguardo alla struttura di personalità della ex-amante, non mi convincono appieno, ma più di tutto spero che passi il prima possibile il bisogno che ancora prova di darsi delle spiegazioni sul conto di lei. Non solo non sono importanti - alla luce dei fatti che già parlano chiarissimi da soli della loro relazione e che non dicono nulla che dal di fuori si possa comprendere sulla relazione tra lei e il marito -, ma lo distraggono dall'unico compito che davvero vale la pena, ovvero capire se stesso. Anche in relazione alle donne che ha avuto nella vita, ma che lo riconducano a 'casa', cioè a sè.

Finito l'OT, contribuisco al thread con un modesto parere sul tema 'reinnamoramento'.
Io penso che sia possibile innamorarsi una seconda, una terza, una n-esima volta della stessa persona.
Non parlerei però di reinnamorarsi, perchè lo paragono ad una prima volta che si ripete, ogni volta diversamente.
Penso che possa avvenire spontaneamente o anche per un atto di volizione.
Attenzione, però, perchè sto guardandomi bene dall'affermare che un atto di volontà sia sufficiente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Mi spiace, tesora! Riguardati e pensa a stare meglio e a guarire :abbraccio:
> 
> 
> Credo che anche nos ami Fitèr abbia compreso cosa stessi cercando di dirgli
> ...


ecco. Però per me se c'è la volizione(bella 'sta roba, mai sentita prima) ci si sta un attimino appena prendendo per le natiche, secondo me.


----------



## Leda (4 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Però per me se c'è la volizione(bella 'sta roba, mai sentita prima) ci si sta un attimino appena prendendo per le natiche, secondo me.
> View attachment 8389



Ahahahahahhahahah, spettacolare la faccina con il dispenser dei Kleenex! :carneval::up::up::up:

Tu dici che ci si prende per il deretano?
Io non ne sono così certa.
La volizione che fa da supporto ad una motivazione profonda secondo me è la chiave di volta di moltissime Decisioni (con la 'd' maiuscola) nella vita!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Non parlerei però di reinnamorarsi, perchè *lo paragono ad una prima volta che si ripete*, ogni volta diversamente.
> Penso che possa avvenire spontaneamente o anche per un atto di volizione.
> Attenzione, però, perchè sto guardandomi bene dall'affermare che un atto di volontà sia sufficiente.


Geniale. Completo, perfetto, e non so più che altro aggiungere. Dipingi una condizione dell'anima che IO ho provato. E però aggiungo che ha raggione la Sbri. Un poco poco, sulle prime, ti e lo prendi per il culo... Poco poco, ma sì: se c'è (e c'è) un po' di volizione. E' un attimo, ma il tuo cervello lo registra, come uno scatto leggero prima che la pallina torni a scorrere sulla plancia del flipper.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahah, spettacolare la faccina con il dispenser dei Kleenex! :carneval::up::up::up:
> 
> Tu dici che ci si prende per il deretano?
> Io non ne sono così certa.
> La volizione che fa da supporto ad una motivazione profonda secondo me è la chiave di volta di moltissime Decisioni (con la 'd' maiuscola) nella vita!


:up:


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non parlavo della relazione con il marito... tu hai descritto una persona che non sta bene bene bene, sai? Non mi azzardo a scrivere termini clinici... ma mi sa che tu sei stato affascinato da qualcosa che non potevi comprendere, non perchè fosse aldisopra dalla tua comprensione, ma aldifuori. Sembra la stessa cosa ma non è così che la intendo io. Ma ho la febbre e faccio una fatica boia. Leda... magari tu hai capito cosa vorrei dire a mon ami Fitèr.


Non so quanto alta sia la febbre, ma davvero ho capito poco. Non sta bene perché?


----------



## feather (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Credo che anche nos ami Fitèr abbia compreso cosa stessi cercando di dirgli


Mi sopravvaluti, te l'ho già detto.
Adesso vado a fare un test QI....



Leda ha detto:


> spero che passi il prima possibile il bisogno che ancora prova di darsi delle spiegazioni sul conto di lei. Non solo non sono importanti - ma lo distraggono dall'unico compito che davvero vale la pena, ovvero capire se stesso. Anche in relazione alle donne che ha avuto nella vita, ma che lo riconducano a 'casa', cioè a sè.


Ma per capire me stesso non mi serve capire di chi mi sono innamorato e perché?
E cos'è che non ti convince appieno?


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Geniale. Completo, perfetto, e non so più che altro aggiungere. Dipingi una condizione dell'anima che IO ho provato. E però aggiungo che ha raggione la Sbri. *Un poco poco, sulle prime, ti e lo prendi per il culo... *Poco poco, ma sì: se c'è (e c'è) un po' di volizione. *E' un attimo, ma il tuo cervello lo registra,* come uno scatto leggero prima che la pallina torni a scorrere sulla plancia del flipper.


E c'hai ragggione! Contestualizzata così, in termini temporali, è una precisazione che ci sta tutta :up:




feather ha detto:


> Adesso vado a fare un test QI....
> 
> Ma *per capire me stesso non mi serve capire di chi mi sono innamorato e perché?*
> E cos'è che non ti convince appieno?


Direi che il tuo QI è a posto: era esattamente quello che intendevo.
Infatti quello che non mi convince è quando allarghi il discorso a tentare di interpretare chi sia la tua ex amante e cosa voglia realmente dalla vita; una volta attestato che, qualunque cosa lei desideri per sè, quel qualcosa non sei tu, le sue motivazioni più o meno profonde smettono di essere fatti tuoi e tornano ad essere esclusivamente cazzi suoi, o al massimo di suo marito. Non ti riguardano proprio, insomma.
Per tornare a zia Sbri, comunque, ho avuto l'impressione che, dalla descrizione che ne hai fatto, si sia fatta l'idea che la tua ex amante sia piuttosto carente in termini di autoanalisi e anche abbastanza scissa. Ma, ripeto, la scala di valori della tua ex amante è a) misteriosa; b) ininfluente per definire meglio la tua. Se ti concentri su cosa hai cercato e creduto di trovare è sicuramente più produttivo per il tuo presente e soprattutto per il tuo futuro


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E c'hai ragggione! Contestualizzata così, in termini temporali, è una precisazione che ci sta tutta :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Però, tanto per cambiare, potresti ogni tanto scrivere una minchiata. Così sei noiosa: hai sempre ragione!


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però, tanto per cambiare, potresti ogni tanto scrivere una minchiata. Così sei noiosa: hai sempre ragione!


Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Se fosse per me, Perpli dovrebbe aggiungere il tasto 'Approva Brunetta'  Può andar bene se mi limito a intervenire pochissimo?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! Se fosse per me, Perpli dovrebbe aggiungere il tasto 'Approva Brunetta'  Può andar bene se mi limito a intervenire pochissimo?


Nooooooooooo scrivi di più!! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chiedo ancora scusa per la mia fase smielata, accentuata da qualche giorno.
> 
> Magari sto di nuovo ovulando!


:smile:


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E c'hai ragggione! Contestualizzata così, in termini temporali, è una precisazione che ci sta tutta :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carola (5 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me è successo.
> 
> Ho deciso di togliere le barricate e vivere il mio compagno spontaneamente, senza più pregiudizi.
> 
> ...


Snche qui un po cosi 
Marito chiuso io estroversa ma pure aggressiva
No buono 

Feath la tua amante aveva un equilibrio cosi
Non ricordoperché è chi lo abbia rotto comunque sia i motivi del perché stia li non devono far scervellare te
Sono a che ti concentri li non ne esci

Sei certo tu di esserne cosi innamorato ? E di cosa visto suo atteggiamento che un po dovrebbe farti cadere le palle?
(Come il mio x mio amante
Io al pisto suo una come ne saluti
Io separata e lui che non si decide ... Saluti)


----------



## Spider (5 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Prendo spunto dalla storia di Etrusco, ma anche di Feather, se vogliamo, e di tanti altri a dire il vero.
> Siamo caduti in tentazione (il noi è generico). Riconosciamo che quando l'abbiamo fatto non eravamo più intimamente "insieme" al nostro partner ufficiale, perché eravamo "presi" dall'altro.
> Non neghiamo che abbiamo smesso di _essere occupati_ dal e per il nostro partner, che siamo stati _di un altro_, completamente (salvo il ruolo di padre/madre e i documenti depositati in chiesa e in Comune) e convintamente.
> Ora vorremmo ricostruire DENTRO di noi quella sensazione potente di LEGAME con il nostro partner che abbiamo spezzato, che si è spezzata. Sappiamo che gli mentiremo ancora, se non vogliamo che sappia che l'abbiamo scordato (_scordare_ vuol dire etimologicamente _buttar fuori dal "core"_), ma vogliamo essere di nuovo _sinceramente innamorati di lui/lei._ Quindi mentiremmo, ma per essere nuovamente insieme con piena adesione del nostro cuore.
> ...


per me è possibile.
In realtà, anche quando credi che quel legame si sia spezzato...sai che quel filo sta sempre lì.
Se una sensazione c'è stata ed era forte e potente, la sai ritrovare facilmente.
Anche la sincerità cambia, non puoi certo essere come quando ti sei incontrato la prima volta, 
una vita crea la distanza e a quella sincerità dovresti anteporre il senso della spontaneità.
sei stata di un altro, ma mai completamente sua...
in fondo è storia che mai sei completamente di un altro,
 figuriamoci in un tradimento.


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per me è possibile.
> In realtà, anche quando credi che quel legame si sia spezzato...sai che quel filo sta sempre lì.
> Se una sensazione c'è stata ed era forte e potente, la sai ritrovare facilmente.
> Anche la sincerità cambia, non puoi certo essere come quando ti sei incontrato la prima volta,
> ...


Bello.


----------



## Innominata (5 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Bello.


E credo anche sia proprio vero.


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> l'idea che la tua ex amante sia piuttosto carente in termini di autoanalisi e anche abbastanza scissa.


Scissa non lo so, carente in termini di autoanalisi sicuramente. Me lo ha detto chiaro che lei non è interessata a conoscere meglio se stessa. Ed evitava accuratamente di farsi di domande o di rispondere alle mie.
Poi boh.. Lo hai spiegato bene che la cosa è irrilevante per me.


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Immagino che ti avrà detto paroloni, purtroppo quando si è in preda all'ormone e alle farfalle è fin troppo facile esagerare.


Infatti, e io da bravo coglione me li sono bevuti tutti d'un fiato.


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Sei certo tu di esserne cosi innamorato ? E di cosa visto suo atteggiamento che un po dovrebbe farti cadere le palle?


Del fatto che riusciva a vedere quello che ero. Di guardarmi dentro.
Cosa che mia moglie è anni luce dal poter fare, lei, come tutti, vede solo la superficie, non ha ne le capacità ne l'interesse di guardare oltre.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Del fatto che riusciva a vedere quello che ero. Di guardarmi dentro.
> Cosa che mia moglie è anni luce dal poter fare, lei, come tutti, vede solo la superficie, non ha ne le capacità ne l'interesse di guardare oltre.



Ciao 

ma cosa vedeva realmente, feather?
Se dopo, ti ha chiesto un'amicizia ... 
una cosa che tu, proprio non ce la fai ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> ma cosa vedeva realmente, feather?


Avrà visto qualcosa che non voleva al suo fianco evidentemente. Qualcosa che non le piaceva o di scarso valore.


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Avrà visto qualcosa che non voleva al suo fianco evidentemente. Qualcosa che non le piaceva o di scarso valore.



Ciao feather,


non ci vuole così tanto, a trovarsi in sintonia ... a condividere un'atmosfera,
quando entrambi vogliono una determinata cosa ... e forse, quello che l'ha
spaventata o fatto fare retromarcia è, una consapevolezza ... 
che con te il gioco sarebbe stato differentemente che con il marito ... 
Nel senso, meno spazio per lei stessa ... 

Ma la capacità sta nella lontananza ... e lì, eravate due mondi ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> che con te il gioco sarebbe stato differentemente che con il marito ...
> Nel senso, meno spazio per lei stessa ...


Questo è sicuro. Anche se pure il marito si lamenta che è distante..



sienne ha detto:


> Ma la capacità sta nella lontananza ... e lì, eravate due mondi ...


Questa me la devi spiegare, sia tu che Leda mi sopravvalutate sempre


----------



## sienne (6 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

tu, lei, te la sei portata dentro ... nel tuo quotidiano, nelle tue visioni. 
Lei no. Ha tenuto ben divise le due realtà ... se no, alcune cose non si spiegano,
come l'aver offerto una frequentazione, dopo averti "rifiutato". 
Non ti ha portato dentro di lei ... lei ha risposto ad un suo piacere, non al tuo. 
Se ti sapeva leggere ... avrebbe fiutato, capito, percepito ... e ti avrebbe 
avuto accanto, anche mentre stava nell'altra realtà ... il vostro sentire, 
non era uguale. E tu, allora ... cosa hai letto in lei? Oltre a delle parole pronunciate ...



sienne


----------



## Leda (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare, sia tu che Leda mi sopravvalutate sempre


Naaaa, io e Sienne vediamo 'oltre', e fiutiamo doti che tu non sai ancora di possedere... Ma ci arriverai 




sienne ha detto:


> non ci vuole così tanto, a trovarsi in sintonia ... a condividere un'atmosfera,
> quando entrambi vogliono una determinata cosa ...





sienne ha detto:


> lei ha risposto ad un suo piacere, non al tuo.
> Se ti sapeva leggere ... avrebbe fiutato, capito, percepito ... e ti avrebbe
> avuto accanto, anche mentre stava nell'altra realtà ... il vostro sentire,
> non era uguale.


La penso esattamente come Sienne.
Il suo capirti, anticiparti, sintonizzarsi con te erano funzionali ad averti, perchè averti, in quel momento, era ciò che LEI desiderava. E' stata abile a intuire che era ciò di cui avevi bisogno, e magari è stato piacevole anche per lei cimentarsi nell'impresa dell'empatia vibrante, non dico di no, ma i fatti dicono che non considerava quel grado di sintonia d'importanza VITALE come invece è per te. Quindi ha ragione Sienne: il vostro sentire era diverso. Per lei è stata una parentesi sperimentale, chiusa senza troppo rimpianto; a te ha lasciato la consapevolezza bruciante di quanto tu sia distante dall'aver realizzato te stesso nelle scelte sentimentali che hai fatto finora.
Ma, se ricordi, ti avevo detto che un giorno la ringrazierai per essersi levata di torno, e lo ribadisco oggi.
Perchè ti ha lasciato in eredità una chiara visione di cosa ti manchi, così almeno adesso sai cosa devi cercare esattamente e sai che la tua dovrà essere una ricerca molto personale, perchè più di tanto non potrai fare riferimento a un modello _basic_​ e men che meno potrai affidarti al caso. Magari non sarà subito, ma quando troverai quello che cerchi le sarai grato per averti aperto gli occhi e aver lasciato spazio a qualcuna che cerchi quello che cerchi anche tu.


----------



## feather (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Per lei è stata una parentesi sperimentale, chiusa senza troppo rimpianto


E allora perché ci ha messo un anno a tagliare i ponti? Se per lei era così gestibile la cosa?
Diceva che finché c'ero io non riusciva a concentrarsi sul marito. Ma ha impegato appunto un anno a tagliare, un pezzo alla volta, i ponti.


----------



## sienne (7 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E allora perché ci ha messo un anno a tagliare i ponti? Se per lei era così gestibile la cosa?
> Diceva che finché c'ero io non riusciva a concentrarsi sul marito. Ma ha impegato appunto un anno a tagliare, un pezzo alla volta, i ponti.



Ciao

non è che tu non le piacessi ... 
A lei è piaciuto, ma in un modo differente, credo. 
Poi non si sa, se a modo suo ha anche sperato,
che tu cambiassi sentire, dopo la tempesta ormonale. 
Un sentire più vicino al suo ... lasciare le cose come stanno,
ma stare bene assieme ... ma questo non è subentrato. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E c'hai ragggione! Contestualizzata così, in termini temporali, è una precisazione che ci sta tutta :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto e confermo la corretta interpretazione dei miei deliri, inoltre sono d'accordo con tutto quallo che dice Leda alla quale ho dato legale procura


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E allora perché ci ha messo un anno a tagliare i ponti? Se per lei era così gestibile la cosa?
> Diceva che finché c'ero io non riusciva a concentrarsi sul marito. Ma ha impegato appunto un anno a tagliare, un pezzo alla volta, i ponti.


Aveva altre priorità e altri progetti, ma soprattutto maggior equilibrio: lei ci ha messo un anno ma poi è tornata ai suoi progetti.


----------



## Leda (7 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che tu non le piacessi ...
> A lei è piaciuto, ma in un modo differente, credo.
> ...


Quoto + verde 




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aveva altre priorità e altri progetti, ma soprattutto maggior equilibrio: lei ci ha messo un anno ma poi è tornata ai suoi progetti.


Mi sa che ci rimpalleremo reciprocamente la procura a lungo :rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## feather (8 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Poi non si sa, se a modo suo ha anche sperato,
> che tu cambiassi sentire, dopo la tempesta ormonale.
> Un sentire più vicino al suo ... lasciare le cose come stanno,
> ma stare bene assieme ... ma questo non è subentrato.


Non credo sia possibile declassare una relazione da "ti amo" a "siamo amici". Non se uno dei due è ancora innamorato. 
Tu ci riusciresti?


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo sia possibile declassare una relazione da "ti amo" a "siamo amici". Non se uno dei due è ancora innamorato.
> Tu ci riusciresti?



Ciao 

questo ti dovrebbe portare a farti capire, che non ti leggeva dentro. 
Che erano sensazioni dovute all'atmosfera, a quel pezzettino di tempo vostro. 

Non ho mai detto ad un uomo "ti amo". Non uso questo termine ... 
Ma ne ho dette altre, e lo spagnolo è tanto mieloso a riguardo ... 

No, non né sarei tanto capace. Si vede, che lei è atterrata molto prima,
e sa quello che vuole ... 



sienne


----------



## Gatta80 (8 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A me è successo.
> 
> Ho deciso di togliere le barricate e vivere il mio compagno spontaneamente, senza più pregiudizi.
> 
> ...


Grazie della risposta! 
Io so qual'e' il mio posto solo... vorrei non essermene dimenticata, anche se solo per un momento della mia vita..


----------



## tullio (8 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo sia possibile declassare una relazione da "ti amo" a "siamo amici". Non se uno dei due è ancora innamorato. Tu ci riusciresti?


Per quel che conta, io si. Ho amato una persona che, era stata chiarissima, non amava me ma un altro. Dopo anni sento ancora molto per lei, e quel che sente lei per me è sicuramente cresciuto, ma siamo amici  - è l'unica vera amica di sesso femminile che ho e forse, ormai, l'unica vera amica in assoluto - e non mi verrebbe in mente di pensare altro, anzi quando capita di sfiorare ciò che è stato mi sento persino in imbarazzo. Ora non la penso e comprendo se non come amica. 
Un declassamento? All'epoca certo avrei voluto di più. Ora non desidero nulla di diverso.


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Per quel che conta, io si. Ho amato una persona che, era stata chiarissima, non amava me ma un altro. Dopo anni sento ancora molto per lei, e quel che sente lei per me è sicuramente cresciuto, ma siamo amici  - è l'unica vera amica di sesso femminile che ho e forse, ormai, l'unica vera amica in assoluto - e non mi verrebbe in mente di pensare altro, anzi quando capita di sfiorare ciò che è stato mi sento persino in imbarazzo. Ora non la penso e comprendo se non come amica.
> Un declassamento? All'epoca certo avrei voluto di più. Ora non desidero nulla di diverso.


T'è andata di culo... 
Sono solo io il tordo che si ossessiona così..? Bah.. Che tristezza che mi faccio da solo a volte.


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E allora perché ci ha messo un anno a tagliare i ponti? Se per lei era così gestibile la cosa?
> Diceva che finché c'ero io non riusciva a concentrarsi sul marito. Ma ha impegato appunto un anno a tagliare, un pezzo alla volta, i ponti.




sembra tu stia parlando della mia....stesso atteggiamento, stessa modalità di demolizione dei ponti......
.....come si fa poi a non pensarne male?


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> T'è andata di culo...
> Sono solo io il tordo che si ossessiona così..? Bah.. Che tristezza che mi faccio da solo a volte.


siamo in due allora....


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

Mi fa anche incazzare che hanno ragione quelli che raccontano un sacco di belle storie, se la portano a letto e poi la mandano a cagare. Avessi fatto anch'io così... quando meglio non stavo ora..?
Invece io da bravo mona mi sono innamorato davvero, non dicevo tanto per dire.
E poi si lamentano che "gli uomini sono tutti stronzi".. in molti casi fanno bene sembra..


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> siamo in due allora....


Si, due tordi. Che bella consapevolezza da portarsi in giro...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Mi fa anche incazzare che hanno ragione quelli che raccontano un sacco di belle storie, se la portano a letto e poi la mandano a cagare. Avessi fatto anch'io così... quando meglio non stavo ora..?
> Invece io da bravo mona mi sono innamorato davvero, non dicevo tanto per dire.
> E poi si lamentano che "gli uomini sono tutti stronzi".. in molti casi fanno bene sembra..



Ciao

forse ... lei ha operato proprio così ... 
si è preso il bello, l'ha goduto e poi, ciao ... 

Ci può anche stare ...


sienne


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse ... lei ha operato proprio così ...
> si è preso il bello, l'ha goduto e poi, ciao ...
> ...


Ma non erano gli uomini gli opportunisti, bastardi e bugiardi? Com'è che si è invertita la situazione? Sono io effemminato? O semplicemente mona?


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non erano gli uomini gli opportunisti, bastardi e bugiardi? Com'è che si è invertita la situazione? Sono io effemminato? O semplicemente mona?



Ciao

ehhh, la rivoluzione femminista 
ha portato con sé anche lati oscuri ... 



sienne


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh, la rivoluzione femminista
> ha portato con sé anche lati oscuri ...
> ...


E poi dicono che c'è la questione culturale..
Questa è cresciuta in un paese dove il sesso è tabù assoluto. La donna sta al suo posto e l'uomo è l'autorità. 
Mi pare che il fattore culturale sia stato oltrepassato senza grossi problemi e in velocità...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E poi dicono che c'è la questione culturale..
> Questa è cresciuta in un paese dove il sesso è tabù assoluto. La donna sta al suo posto e l'uomo è l'autorità.
> Mi pare che il fattore culturale sia stato oltrepassato senza grossi problemi e in velocità...



Ciao 

mi sa di sì! 
Alcuni rimangono appiccicati ancora alla cultura. 
Forse è stato il prezzo di quel potenziale che hai fiutato. 
Lei lo ha usato differentemente ... standoci, a modo e voler suo. 


sienne


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Forse è stato il prezzo di quel potenziale che hai fiutato.
> Lei lo ha usato differentemente ... standoci, a modo e voler suo.
> 
> 
> sienne


Qui mi sa che c'hai preso. Il potenziale ce l'ha. Però hai detto bene, l'ha usato in tutt'altra direzione di quella che mi aspettavo, speravo, volevo...


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non erano gli uomini gli opportunisti, bastardi e bugiardi? Com'è che si è invertita la situazione? Sono io effemminato? O semplicemente mona?



Io non ne faccio una questione di maschio o femmina, ma semplicemente di opportunisti bugiardi e sinceri coxlioni (come ci sentiamo noi due adesso)

Francamente le domande senza risposta che mi continuo a fare sono perchè non essere sinceri e trasparenti fin dall'inizio (e la risposta che mi do non mi piace per niente) parlando chiaramente di trombata invece di ammmore e perchè quando ci si accorge (e, fidati, se ne accorgono) che l'altro ha creduto a tutte le stronxate si è innamorato veramente non avere l'accortezza di "salvarlo" cercando quanto meno di aiutarlo ad "uscirne"......

In questo atteggiamento vedo solo cinismo .... ma forse caro feather la regola è fregare il prossimo a prescindere dai sentimenti altrui.

....Giornataccia oggi...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qui mi sa che c'hai preso. Il potenziale ce l'ha. Però hai detto bene, l'ha usato in tutt'altra direzione di quella che mi aspettavo, speravo, volevo...



Ciao feather,

lasciala andare ... molla, lascia ... 
ti rende cieco e sordo ... e non vedi più nulla. 
Forse, è da un po' che hai tutto davanti a te, 
ma così ... non sei capace a vedere ... 

È veramente ora, credo, di dire addio ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> È veramente ora, credo, di dire addio ...


Fossi capace...


----------



## sienne (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Fossi capace...



Ciao feather,


ora non ridere e non credere che ti prenda in giro. 
A volte, aiuta tanto un rituale, un atto, una forma di "sepoltura". 
Un lavoro che attraverso il tuo corpo, un atto specifico ... 
proprio per "ritualizzare" una fine e un nuovo inizio ... 
Quando risale il sentimento, pensi all'addio con un sospiro e vai oltre. 

Il ricordo si offusca sempre di più ... 

Provaci, visto che così come ora, non funziona ...


sienne


----------



## tullio (9 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sono solo io il tordo che si ossessiona così..? Bah.. Che tristezza che mi faccio da solo a volte.


Chi è innamorato è sempre "tordo", soprattutto se infelice. Sei rimasto scottato, tremendamente scottato. Capita. Ma essere scottati e tordi non sono sinonimi. Del resto, per quanto questa situazione ora ti faccia soffrire, e mi pare di capire che la cosa sia ora assai pesante, tu sei questo e non solo non puoi esser diverso da questo, nemmeno lo vorresti. Questa tua storia ti ha dato tanto, tantissimo. Ti ha reso quel che sei ora, solore compreso, e che sarai domani quando, attenuato il dolore (si lo so: adesso sembra che sia impossibile che passi) riprenderai a respirare senza peso sul cuore. Chi ha vissuto un amore non chiederebbe mai di cancellarlo, nemmeno quando è infelice. Quindi sfogati pure ma sappiamo tutti quanti che le frasi del tipo "quanto sono stato scemo, se tornassi indietro me la scoperei e poi addio" sono false. Non le pensi. Per fortuna non le pensi. 
C'è un libro splendido di Golding: Rito di passaggio. Due navi a vela si incontrano nell'oceano, per pura fortuna, in un periodo di assenza di vento. Così si accostano e, in attesa del vento, equipaggi e passeggeri fraternizzano. Nascono avvenure, giochi amori. Poi il vento torna e le navi si allontanano: ciascuno sulla murata ha fissi gli occhi sull'altra nave. Una parte di sé sembra persa per sempre e vive un dolore immenso. Ma nessuno avrebbe voluto rinunciare a vivere quei giorni. 
Sei così: non saprai mai dove finirà qualla nave. Ma non accetteresti mai di non averla incontrata.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio una questione di maschio o femmina, ma semplicemente di opportunisti bugiardi e sinceri coxlioni (come ci sentiamo noi due adesso)
> 
> Francamente le domande senza risposta che mi continuo a fare sono perchè non essere sinceri e trasparenti fin dall'inizio (e la risposta che mi do non mi piace per niente) parlando chiaramente di trombata invece di ammmore e perchè quando ci si accorge (e, fidati, se ne accorgono) che l'altro ha creduto a tutte le stronxate si è innamorato veramente non avere l'accortezza di "salvarlo" cercando quanto meno di aiutarlo ad "uscirne"......
> 
> ...


Credo che tu l'abbia capito che non ho molta comprensione per i traditori, quindi sia te, sia lei, ma le persone non è che sanno sempre chiaramente quello che fanno. Tu mettendoti con la tua amante magari (non lo so) volevi vivacizzarti la vita, invece ti ritrovi tormentato. Non è che lei, invece, aveva chiaro che si sarebbe coinvolta o invece era inizialmente coinvolta poi l'è passata oppure non aveva considerato i risvolti pratici.
Oppure tu ti sei sposato e hai fatto figli con l'idea di trovarti un'amante e perderci il sonno?
Anche lei ha fatto una cosa sbagliata per sé, per te e pure per i figli e il marito. Spero bene che non abbia pianificato tutto per cercare di fare il peggio possibile.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse ... lei ha operato proprio così ...
> si è preso il bello, l'ha goduto e poi, ciao ...
> ...


Sì Sienne, e sì Feather, già. Che poi nel "bello" ci può anche stare una cosa, e cioè che lei probabilmente ha capito, e ne è stata incuriosita, il tuo essere preda dello spleen. A volte donne intelligenti e curiose si lasciano coinvolgere da un mondo che grazie a loro si illumina (diciamo così); diventano ricettacolo di confidenze, di consegne intime, piace loro restituirle "lavorate" dalla loro intelligenza e dalla loro affettività abbastanza sofisticata. Tirano fuori dalle brume animi dubbiosi, malinconici, adagiati in un'inquieta accidia. Niente di falso in questo, ma forse sanno che questa bella operazione di intelletto e affettività non può perseguire ideali di eternità, che tutto ciò, come tanto altro, è soggetto a certe leggi del tempo. Questo non toglie al bello, al di fuori dell' illusione di un per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sì Sienne, e sì Feather, già. Che poi nel "bello" ci può anche stare una cosa, e cioè che lei probabilmente ha capito, e ne è stata incuriosita, il tuo essere preda dello spleen. A volte donne intelligenti e curiose si lasciano coinvolgere da un mondo che grazie a loro si illumina (diciamo così); diventano ricettacolo di confidenze, di consegne intime, piace loro restituirle "lavorate" dalla loro intelligenza e dalla loro affettività abbastanza sofisticata. Tirano fuori dalle brume animi dubbiosi, malinconici, adagiati in un'inquieta accidia. Niente di falso in questo, ma forse sanno che questa bella operazione di intelletto e affettività non può perseguire ideali di eternità, che tutto ciò, come tanto altro, è soggetto a certe leggi del tempo. Questo non toglie al bello, al di fuori dell' illusione di un per sempre.


:up:


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Chi è innamorato è sempre "tordo", soprattutto se infelice. Sei rimasto scottato, tremendamente scottato. Capita. Ma essere scottati e tordi non sono sinonimi. Del resto, per quanto questa situazione ora ti faccia soffrire, e mi pare di capire che la cosa sia ora assai pesante, tu sei questo e non solo non puoi esser diverso da questo, nemmeno lo vorresti. Questa tua storia ti ha dato tanto, tantissimo. Ti ha reso quel che sei ora, solore compreso, e che sarai domani quando, attenuato il dolore (si lo so: adesso sembra che sia impossibile che passi) riprenderai a respirare senza peso sul cuore. Chi ha vissuto un amore non chiederebbe mai di cancellarlo, nemmeno quando è infelice. Quindi sfogati pure ma sappiamo tutti quanti che le frasi del tipo "quanto sono stato scemo, se tornassi indietro me la scoperei e poi addio" sono false. Non le pensi. Per fortuna non le pensi.
> C'è un libro splendido di Golding: Rito di passaggio. *Due navi a vela si incontrano nell'oceano, per pura fortuna, in un periodo di assenza di vento. Così si accostano e, in attesa del vento, equipaggi e passeggeri fraternizzano. Nascono avvenure, giochi amori. Poi il vento torna e le navi si allontanano: ciascuno sulla murata ha fissi gli occhi sull'altra nave. Una parte di sé sembra persa per sempre e vive un dolore immenso. Ma nessuno avrebbe voluto rinunciare a vivere quei giorni.
> Sei così: non saprai mai dove finirà qualla nave. Ma non accetteresti mai di non averla incontrata*.


Bello! Mi hai fatto tornare in mente i versi di Faber... è stato meglio lasciarci che non esserci mai incontrati :smile:


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu l'abbia capito che non ho molta comprensione per i traditori, quindi sia te, sia lei, ma le persone non è che sanno sempre chiaramente quello che fanno. Tu mettendoti con la tua amante magari (non lo so) volevi vivacizzarti la vita, invece ti ritrovi tormentato. Non è che lei, invece, aveva chiaro che si sarebbe coinvolta o invece era inizialmente coinvolta poi l'è passata oppure non aveva considerato i risvolti pratici.
> Oppure tu ti sei sposato e hai fatto figli con l'idea di trovarti un'amante e perderci il sonno?
> Anche lei ha fatto una cosa sbagliata per sé, per te e pure per i figli e il marito. Spero bene che non abbia pianificato tutto per cercare di fare il peggio possibile.


si lo  so che non hai comprensione, e sinceramente e razionalmente...non ce l'ho mai avuta nemmeno io in passato. Tutt'altro.
Non sono un seriale, mi è "semplicemente" capitato di innamorarmi di una persona e essermi barcamenato tra coscienza/cuore/razionalità/istintività in attesa di capire cosa stesse succedendo dentro di me, dentro di lei, dentro le rispettive coppie.

Non avevo pianificato nulla io e credo, spero, mi auguro nemmeno lei. Sono d'accordo con la tua sintesi
T'ho detto...oggi è una giornataccia, non assolvo nessuno (me per primo, ovviamente) e la botta di dolore che ho dentro e che mi toglie l'aria mi sfocia nel cinismo per cercare di trasfomare in odio quella che è semplice mancanza


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Bello! Mi hai fatto tornare in mente i versi di Faber... è stato meglio lasciarci che non esserci mai incontrati :smile:


Ce n'era anche un'altra che diceva "meglio vivere infelice, che felice e non averti vista/o mai", mi ricordo però che era la sigla di un teleromanzo molto avvincente in cui i due amorosi facevano una brutta fine


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ce n'era anche un'altra che diceva "meglio vivere infelice, che felice e non averti vista/o mai", mi ricordo però che era la sigla di un teleromanzo molto avvincente* in cui i due amorosi facevano una brutta fine*


tanto per cambiare... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sì Sienne, e sì Feather, già. Che poi nel "bello" ci può anche stare una cosa, e cioè che lei probabilmente ha capito, e ne è stata incuriosita, il tuo essere preda dello spleen. A volte donne intelligenti e curiose si lasciano coinvolgere da un mondo che grazie a loro si illumina (diciamo così); diventano ricettacolo di confidenze, di consegne intime, piace loro restituirle "lavorate" dalla loro intelligenza e dalla loro affettività abbastanza sofisticata. Tirano fuori dalle brume animi dubbiosi, malinconici, adagiati in un'inquieta accidia. Niente di falso in questo, ma forse sanno che questa bella operazione di intelletto e affettività non può perseguire ideali di eternità, che tutto ciò, come tanto altro, è soggetto a certe leggi del tempo. Questo non toglie al bello, al di fuori dell' illusione di un per sempre.


O mamma... mi hai messo in crisi. Non avevo mai fatto i conti con questo. :up:


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> tanto per cambiare... :mrgreen:


Ma per forza, vogliono sempre l'eternità del travolgimento, delle ebollizioni. I telomeri dei cromosomi sempre avviluppati nei furori dello sturm und drang si accorciano e portano a fine anzitempo:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> si lo  so che non hai comprensione, e sinceramente e razionalmente...non ce l'ho mai avuta nemmeno io in passato. Tutt'altro.
> Non sono un seriale, mi è "semplicemente" capitato di innamorarmi di una persona e essermi barcamenato tra coscienza/cuore/razionalità/istintività in attesa di capire cosa stesse succedendo dentro di me, dentro di lei, dentro le rispettive coppie.
> 
> Non avevo pianificato nulla io e credo, spero, mi auguro nemmeno lei. Sono d'accordo con la tua sintesi
> T'ho detto...oggi è una giornataccia, non assolvo nessuno (me per primo, ovviamente) e la botta di dolore che ho dentro e che mi toglie l'aria mi sfocia nel cinismo per cercare di trasfomare in odio quella che è semplice mancanza


Perché trasformare in odio quello che è accaduto per leggerezza, bisogno di emozioni, eccitazione?
E' andata così.
E se lei ti avesse chiesto di mollare tutto?
Magari il "cattivo" saresti stato tu.
Apprezza quel che hai avuto e che non sei stato scoperto e non hai perso tutto.
Hai avuto un sogno.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un amore, non si recupera, secondo me. O provi certi sentimenti,
> in modo incondizionato o non li provi ... e le puoi scambiare con
> ...


Cito questo di Sienne per scrivere su questo 3D che ancora devo leggere tutto...però, quante già sono le cose che ho letto. Mi richiamo ancora una volta all' _amore necessario _e agli _amori collaterali _di sartriana memoria. Secondo me non tutti necessariamente devono situarsi o situare l'amore nella cornice con-iugale. Se lo fai, ma forse si fa troppo spesso rispetto a quanto richiesto dal mondo e dalle specifiche vite, scegli non solo il con-sorte, ma anche e soprattutto il lavoro di tessere una biografia comune, operare amorosamente in una quotidianità con l'intento principale di renderla inesauribile. Nella passione patisci, sei patico nel senso che la subisci, ne sei travolto, sei pass-ivo, non in senso deteriore, ma nel senso che senti, sei pervaso e sei travolto, mentre nell'amore da con-sorti devi necessariamente essere più operativo. E' la tessitura della quotidianità a cui ci si apre senza residui per testare le sue inesauribili possibilità e infinite possibilità d'incontro. La manutenzione della quotidianità, e il brivido della quotidianità, cito Nausicaa e Chiara Matraini:up::up:! E sì, in questo trovano dimora anche i momenti in cui non dico la passione, ma anche l'amore sembra morto. Ci sono momenti in cui l'amore appare povero, brullo, scabro, arido. La tessitura biografica si sfilaccia, mostra una zona brutta, scolorita e lisa. Certe volte è soltanto il richiamo che quella zona deve essere ritessuta, rammendata (il rammendo è un'arte faticosa, finissima e accurata...non è mettere una toppa). Forse è soltanto una delle facce brutte dell'amore, che ha facce belle, brutte, così così. Ci sto pensando.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Cito questo di Sienne per scrivere su questo 3D che ancora devo leggere tutto...però, quante già sono le cose che ho letto. Mi richiamo ancora una volta all' _amore necessario _e agli _amori collaterali _di sartriana memoria. Secondo me non tutti necessariamente devono situarsi o situare l'amore nella cornice con-iugale. Se lo fai, ma forse si fa troppo spesso rispetto a quanto richiesto dal mondo e dalle specifiche vite, scegli non solo il con-sorte, ma anche e soprattutto il lavoro di tessere una biografia comune, operare amorosamente in una quotidianità con l'intento principale di renderla inesauribile. Nella passione patisci, sei patico nel senso che la subisci, ne sei travolto, sei pass-ivo, non in senso deteriore, ma nel senso che senti, sei pervaso e sei travolto, mentre nell'amore da con-sorti devi necessariamente essere più operativo. E' la tessitura della quotidianità a cui ci si apre senza residui per testare le sue inesauribili possibilità e infinite possibilità d'incontro. La manutenzione della quotidianità, e il brivido della quotidianità, cito Nausicaa e Chiara Matraini:up::up:! E sì, in questo trovano dimora anche i momenti in cui non dico la passione, ma anche l'amore sembra morto. Ci sono momenti in cui l'amore appare povero, brullo, scabro, arido. La tessitura biografica si sfilaccia, mostra una zona brutta, scolorita e lisa. Certe volte è soltanto il richiamo che quella zona deve essere ritessuta, rammendata (il rammendo è un'arte faticosa, finissima e accurata...non è mettere una toppa). Forse è soltanto una delle facce brutte dell'amore, che ha facce belle, brutte, così così. Ci sto pensando.


Ammirata, come sempre, aggiungo che, se il rammendo lo si fa in due, si tratta di creare una tessitura nuova e più forte e il lavorare insieme crea quell'alleanza che si stava sciogliendo.
Però entrambi devono avere questa sensibilità e questa voglia di faticare insieme.
Se uno continua a metter toppe, ha voglia l'altro di rammendare!


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ammirata, come sempre, aggiungo che, se il rammendo lo si fa in due, si tratta di creare una tessitura nuova e più forte e il lavorare insieme crea quell'alleanza che si stava sciogliendo.
> Però entrambi devono avere questa sensibilità e questa voglia di faticare insieme.
> Se uno continua a metter toppe, ha voglia l'altro di rammendare!


E infatti! Essere con-sorti vuol dire proprio questo. Se vuol essere storia tessuta e intessuta, scuciture, fili mancanti e spezzati, aghi avvelenati che pungono e fanno dormire cent'anni:mrgreen: ci stanno! Certo ci sono storie in cui uno tesse, ricuce e ricama, e l'altro si ripara sotto il drappo. Chissà se è amore


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E infatti! Essere con-sorti vuol dire proprio questo. Se vuol essere storia tessuta e intessuta, scuciture, fili mancanti e spezzati, aghi avvelenati che pungono e fanno dormire cent'anni:mrgreen: ci stanno! Certo ci sono storie in cui uno tesse, ricuce e ricama, e l'altro si ripara sotto il drappo. Chissà se è amore


Per me nessuno dei due è amore da coniugi.
Però possono esserci stupendi tappeti fatti da una sola.


----------



## Innominata (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me nessuno dei due è amore da coniugi.
> Però possono esserci stupendi tappeti fatti da una sola.


Una sola che? Vuoi dire una sòla?


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Perché trasformare in odio quello che è accaduto per leggerezza, bisogno di emozioni, eccitazione?
> *E' andata così.
> E se lei ti avesse chiesto di mollare tutto?
> Magari il "cattivo" saresti stato tu.
> ...


trasformare la mancanza in rabbia e odio (forse odio è una parola forse troppo forte) perche cime dici tu il sogno è finito. Perchè forse quel sogno avrei voluto diventasse realtà, perchè forse ho creduto lo volesse anche lei

Poraccia miseria come fai tu a scrivere tante verità in poche righe ?
Sono d'accordo, dovrei essere contento del sogno, di non aver perso tutto come forse ha fatto lei
Razionalmente hai ragione. 
... ma emotivamente sto di merxa 
L'unica consolazione è che il tempo è un gran medico, sono certo che passerà.....basta aspettare un po di tempo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Una sola che? Vuoi dire una sòla?


Una sola persona. In effetti così è una sòla per lei :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> trasformare la mancanza in rabbia e odio (forse odio è una parola forse troppo forte) perche cime dici tu il sogno è finito. Perchè forse quel sogno avrei voluto diventasse realtà, perchè forse ho creduto lo volesse anche lei
> 
> Poraccia miseria come fai tu a scrivere tante verità in poche righe ?
> Sono d'accordo, dovrei essere contento del sogno, di non aver perso tutto come forse ha fatto lei
> ...


Immagina di essere scoperto e di perdere tutto e vedi se non vai in pellegrinaggio al santuario più vicino per grazia ricevuta


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma per forza, vogliono sempre l'eternità del travolgimento, delle ebollizioni. *I telomeri dei cromosomi sempre avviluppati nei furori dello sturm und drang si accorciano e portano a fine anzitempo*:singleeye:


ahahahahahah ecco spiegati Giulietta e Romeo o la Karenina col Vronskij :up:


----------



## Etrusco (9 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immagina di essere scoperto e di perdere tutto e vedi se non vai in pellegrinaggio al santuario più vicino per grazia ricevuta


ineccepibile
verde virtuale


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> diventano ricettacolo di confidenze, di consegne intime, piace loro restituirle "lavorate" dalla loro intelligenza e dalla loro affettività abbastanza sofisticata.


Beh.. Chiederei a tutte queste "lavoratrici" di sentimenti di smetterla. Non è che facciano un gran servizio visto il casino che si lasciano dietro. 
Questo lavoro, peraltro lasciato a metà io non l'ho chiesto, ne voluto. E me lo sarei evitato volentieri. Non le sono grato per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai avuto un sogno.


Seguito però da un lungo incubo.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Seguito però da un lungo incubo.



Ciao

motivo in più, per svegliarsi ... 
va bene così ... stelle e inferni ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Chiederei a tutte queste "lavoratrici" di sentimenti di smetterla. Non è che facciano un gran servizio visto il casino che si lasciano dietro.
> Questo lavoro, peraltro lasciato a metà io non l'ho chiesto, ne voluto. E me lo sarei evitato volentieri. Non le sono grato per quello che ha fatto.


Cioe'? esattamente cos ha fatto?


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai avuto un sogno.


Seguito però da un lungo incubo.


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Cioe'? esattamente cos ha fatto?


Si è lasciata andare a "ti amo" e a fantasticare su una vita insieme per poi scaricarmi sul bidone dell'umido.
E non ho apprezzato, neache un po'. Se non sei innamorata faresti bene a specificarlo fin dall'inizio. Tanto perché nessuno si faccia idee strane, pericolose e dolorose.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si è lasciata andare a "ti amo" e a fantasticare su una vita insieme per poi scaricarmi sul bidone dell'umido.
> E non ho apprezzato, neache un po'. Se non sei innamorata faresti bene a specificarlo fin dall'inizio. Tanto perché nessuno si faccia idee strane, pericolose e dolorose.


ma sai feather, l amore va e viene. non eri tu forse innamorato di tua moglie quando l hai sposata? non hai fatto progetti con lei? e poi? che hai fatto poi?


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai feather, l amore va e viene. non eri tu forse innamorato di tua moglie quando l hai sposata? non hai fatto progetti con lei? e poi? che hai fatto poi?


Ecco si, non tocchiamo quel tasto. Ho fatto una mezza cazzata.
Ma le risposte oneste sono: no, si, realizzato che una famiglia è composta da una coppia, poi sto così: di merda.
La consapevolezza non da la felicità, anzi, nel mio caso tutto il contrario.
Ero, credo, più sereno quando non realizzavo come stavano le cose davvero. Ora lo so. Ed è troppo tardi per tornare indietro.
Unica nota positiva in tutto questo? Mio figlio, che amo.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco si, non tocchiamo quel tasto. Ho fatto una mezza cazzata.
> Ma le risposte oneste sono: no, si, realizzato che una famiglia è composta da una coppia, poi sto così: di merda.
> La consapevolezza non da la felicità, anzi, nel mio caso tutto il contrario.
> Ero, credo, più sereno quando non realizzavo come stavano le cose davvero. Ora lo so. Ed è troppo tardi per tornare indietro.
> Unica nota positiva in tutto questo? *Mio figlio, che amo*.


questo e' importantissimo. ma scusa , non amavi tua miglie quando l hai sposata oppure all epoca credevi adi amarla ma oggi ti rendi conto che non era cosi?
guarda che se l hai sposata senza nessun amore e' grave. piu grave di quello che l amante ha fatto a te


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo e' importantissimo. ma scusa , non amavi tua miglie quando l hai sposata oppure all epoca credevi adi amarla ma oggi ti rendi conto che non era cosi?
> guarda che se l hai sposata senza nessun amore e' grave. piu grave di quello che l amante ha fatto a te


Della gravità relativa non mi frega un tubo, potrei anche aver mangiato bambini, non cambierebbe quello che sento e la mia situazione. Non è che sapere di essere peggio della mia ex amante mi faccia sentire meglio. Detto questo..
La seconda che hai detto. Ero in cerca disperatamente di un senso per una vita che scorreva senza uno scopo, la famiglia mi sembrava potesse essere quello scopo. Lei era la donna adatta per fare quella famiglia, ho scambiato tutto questo per amore. Ero talmente concentrato sull'obiettivo di fare una famiglia e dare uno scopo che non ho realizzato cosa sentivo per lei AL NETTO di tutto il contorno. E ho fatto un casino.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Della gravità relativa non mi frega un tubo, potrei anche aver mangiato bambini, non cambierebbe quello che sento e la mia situazione. Non è che sapere di essere peggio della mia ex amante mi faccia sentire meglio. Detto questo..
> La seconda che hai detto. Ero in cerca disperatamente di un senso per una vita che scorreva senza uno scopo, la famiglia mi sembrava potesse essere quello scopo. Lei era la donna adatta per fare quella famiglia, ho scambiato tutto questo per amore. Ero talmente concentrato sull'obiettivo di fare una famiglia e dare uno scopo che non ho realizzato cosa sentivo per lei AL NETTO di tutto il contorno. E ho fatto un casino.


be, non e' da escludere che non abbia provato nulla per tua moglie, dai.....qualcosa deve esserci stato. forse ecco avresti potuto lavorare un po di piu su quel qualcosa, valorizzarlo....
e poi pero' e' arrivata lei.....non si ama mai nello stesso modo....puo essere che tu abbia amato tua moglie di un amore diverso da quello che hai provato per l amante.
ma poi feather ricorda che tutto quello che hai dato, l amore e l affetto che hai provato, non sono andati persi. restano a te. ti arricchiscono dentro, ti fanno sentire vivo.
e' tutto di guadagnato. cerca di vedere anche il lato positivo


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ricorda che tutto quello che hai dato, l amore e l affetto che hai provato, non sono andati persi. restano a te. ti arricchiscono dentro, ti fanno sentire vivo.
> e' tutto di guadagnato. cerca di vedere anche il lato positivo


Veramente mi sento come se le avessi dato un braccio e lei se lo fosse portato via per darlo al cane per giocare.
Mi manca qualcosa ora.. devo riappropiarmi di tutte le energie, i sogni, le emozioni che avevo riversato in lei... E non è per niente facile.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Veramente mi sento come se le avessi dato un braccio e lei se lo fosse portato via per darlo al cane per giocare.
> Mi manca qualcosa ora.. devo riappropiarmi di tutte le energie, i sogni, le emozioni che avevo riversato in lei... E non è per niente facile.


perche pensi che lei abbia fatto come aggressione nei tuoi confronti? 
perche ti senti attaccato? (non da me, da lei)


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche pensi che lei abbia fatto come aggressione nei tuoi confronti?
> perche ti senti attaccato? (non da me, da lei)


Non mi sento attaccato, mi sento ingannato.
Che è pure peggio secondo me. Se ti attaccano ti puoi difendere, se ti ingannano e non te ne rendi conto no.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi sento attaccato, mi sento ingannato.
> Che è pure peggio secondo me. Se ti attaccano ti puoi difendere, se ti ingannano e non te ne rendi conto no.


guarda che se prima riportavo l esempio di tua moglie e' per dire: cerca di capire che si puo "ingannare" (non mi piace sta parola) anche senza rendersene conto e senza farlo in malafede....
non rivedi in lei un po dell atteggiamento che tu hai avuto?
inoltre....sta bene lei? e' felice?
se la ami come dici di averla amata anche solo sapere che lei e' felice con o senza te dovrebbe farti satre m,eglio.
qquanto meno nei suoi confronti.


----------



## feather (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda che se prima riportavo l esempio di tua moglie e' per dire: cerca di capire che si puo "ingannare" (non mi piace sta parola) anche senza rendersene conto e senza farlo in malafede....
> non rivedi in lei un po dell atteggiamento che tu hai avuto?
> inoltre....sta bene lei? e' felice?
> se la ami come dici di averla amata anche solo sapere che lei e' felice con o senza te dovrebbe farti satre m,eglio.
> qquanto meno nei suoi confronti.


Già.. Su questo hai ragione... 
Almeno alla fine però poteva essere onesta.. Invece di dirmi che non sono il tipo da aspettarla finché saremmo vecchi..

Non lo so se mia moglie è felice, dovessi tentare di indovinare direi che non sta male, è sicuramente molto delusa, profondamente delusa, ma non direi infelice. Credo da sola starebbe peggio. Almeno questo è quello che le leggo negli occhi, giusto o sbagliato non lo so.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Già.. Su questo hai ragione...
> Almeno alla fine però poteva essere onesta.. Invece di dirmi che non sono il tipo da aspettarla finché saremmo vecchi..
> 
> Non lo so se mia moglie è felice, dovessi tentare di indovinare direi che non sta male, è sicuramente molto delusa, profondamente delusa, ma non direi infelice. Credo da sola starebbe peggio. Almeno questo è quello che le leggo negli occhi, giusto o sbagliato non lo so.


provare a recuperare quello che hai invece di pianegre su quello che non hai piu?
non c'e' nulla che ti andrebbe di fare con tua mioglie? un viaggio, un esperienza, qualcosa...

cmq inconsciamente una cosa buona c'e'. io non mi riferivo a tua moglie.
e' confortante che tu abbia pensato a lei invece che all amante nel rispondere.
pensaci


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma sai feather, l amore va e viene. non eri tu forse innamorato di tua moglie quando l hai sposata? non hai fatto progetti con lei? e poi? che hai fatto poi?


Miss, perdonami ma il paragone non regge. E' vero, l'amore puo finire. Ma finisce l'amore dopo averlo vissuto.
Qui parliamo di una persona, feather correggimi se sbaglio, che dice "ti amo" e poi non da seguito.
Feather l'amore, o il pseudo amore, con la moglie lo ha vissuto...salvo rendersi conto dopo tanti anni che è finito.
La gente cambia, la vita ci cambia, e quindi con il tempo l'amore finisce. Ma con il tempo, dove per tempo intendo anni, intendo dopo la condivisione di una vita insieme...e non dopo un flirt di qualche mese
Concorderai che un amore non si consuma cosi' velocemente...sempre che sia amore e non una semplice infatuazione

Parlare di amore, di progetti, di vita insieme.....e poi voltarsi come se nulla fosse è da voltastomaco. 
Capisco feather perchè sono incappato nella stessa situazione, e condivido l'espressione che lui usa quando dice 



feather ha detto:


> Veramente mi sento come se le avessi dato un braccio e lei se lo fosse portato via per darlo al cane per giocare.



La cosa che fa + male non è che s'è portato via il braccio (o il cuore)....ma che ti umili dandolo poi in pasto al cane

Ci sta soffrire, è nel conto di queste situazioni....ma l'umiliazione del dolore, no! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Miss, perdonami ma il paragone non regge. E' vero, l'amore puo finire. Ma finisce l'amore dopo averlo vissuto.
> Qui parliamo di una persona, feather correggimi se sbaglio, che dice "ti amo" e poi non da seguito.
> Feather l'amore, o il pseudo amore, con la moglie lo ha vissuto...salvo rendersi conto dopo tanti anni che è finito.
> La gente cambia, la vita ci cambia, e quindi con il tempo l'amore finisce. Ma con il tempo, dove per tempo intendo anni, intendo dopo la condivisione di una vita insieme...e non dopo un flirt di qualche mese
> ...


si ma quello che voglio sottolineare che cio' che ha fatto l amante non e' lontano da quello che feather ha fatto alla moglie.
c'e' anche da dire che le opzioni sono due: lei ha detto ti amo senza provare nulla, allora i fessi (scusa) siete voi, l amore non si dice, l; amore si dimostra e si sente soprattutto.

altra opzione e' che lei l abbia detto, provandolo temporaneamente. e allora? e' successo, e' stato vissuto, e' finito. basta si ricomicnia, perche come dicono gli U2

....you get to stand up straight, carry your won way *'cause tears are not going anywhere.

*cioe', questa e' la dimostrazione che siamo tutti capaci di fare male, chi un modo chi in un altro.
sappiamo tutti fare male.
non vorrei azzardare, ma a me suona tanto come legge di contrapasso


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma quello che voglio sottolineare che cio' che ha fatto l amante non e' lontano da quello che feather ha fatto alla moglie.
> c'e' anche da dire che le opzioni sono due: lei ha detto ti amo senza provare nulla, allora i fessi (scusa) siete voi, l amore non si dice, l; amore si dimostra e si sente soprattutto.
> 
> altra opzione e' che lei l abbia detto, provandolo temporaneamente. e allora? e' successo, e' stato vissuto, e' finito. basta si ricomicnia, perche come dicono gli U2
> ...


Non credo la abbia ingannata. L'amore è finito. Poi, che questo costituisca una vendetta del fato....beh, ci sta, ma non è il nodo della discussione.
Lui soffre dopo che ha fatto soffrire. La legge del contrappasso è rispettata, feather viene condannato alla stessa pena che lui ha fatto patire alla moglie.....la mancanza d'amore.
Ma la sentenza di condanna ha motivaizoni diverse. Lui l'amore per la moglie non glielo ha mai proposto con l'inganno, ma è finito.
Nel caso della sua amica/amante è diverso...anche se poi il risultato non cambia

Complimenti per la citazione dei U2....una delle loro piu' belle canzoni e un testo azzeccatissimo. Era tanto che non la sentivo e ne ho approfittato!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non credo la abbia ingannata. L'amore è finito. Poi, che questo costituisca una vendetta del fato....beh, ci sta, ma non è il nodo della discussione.
> Lui soffre dopo che ha fatto soffrire. La legge del contrappasso è rispettata, feather viene condannato alla stessa pena che lui ha fatto patire alla moglie.....la mancanza d'amore.
> Ma la sentenza di condanna ha motivaizoni diverse. Lui l'amore per la moglie non glielo ha mai proposto con l'inganno, ma è finito.
> Nel caso della sua amica/amante è diverso...anche se poi il risultato non cambia
> ...


e' una delle mie canzoni preferite, l ascoltavo giusto ieri.
no hai ragione, un amore e' finito, l altyro e' stato ingannato, ma con la scusa dell amore finito feather ha ingannato la moglie.
io penso che non ci si innamora dell amante (innamorarsi, non amare), diciamo che secondo me si sceglie l amante di cui ci si e' innanorati.

in condizioni normali, feather , si sarebbe innamorato di una stronza? perche alla fine e' questo che e' stata, una stronza.


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io penso che non ci si innamora dell amante (innamorarsi, non amare), diciamo che secondo me si sceglie l amante di cui ci si e' innanorati.
> 
> in condizioni normali, feather , si sarebbe innamorato di una stronza? perche alla fine e' questo che e' stata, una stronza.



oddio mi spieghi la prima frase? 

Sulla seconda, che dire, purtroppo feather paga la fiducia che inesorabilmente si da quando si ama. Nella vita ci fidiamo degli altri per molto meno, figuriamoci quando abbiamo lo stomaco pieno di farfalle!

PS: te possino....sono andato in fissa con quella canzone....!!!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> oddio mi spieghi la prima frase?
> 
> Sulla seconda, che dire, purtroppo feather paga la fiducia che inesorabilmente si da quando si ama. Nella vita ci fidiamo degli altri per molto meno, figuriamoci quando abbiamo lo stomaco pieno di farfalle!
> 
> PS: te possino....sono andato in fissa con quella canzone....!!!


A maggior ragione.  Mai far parlare le farfalle nello stomaco. Maiiiiii.
Ti innamori di qualcuno che conosci.  
Pensi che feather conoscesse talmente bene queata donna da non sospettare un abbandono?

Se per lui è stato un relief vivere un amore che non ha vissuto con la moglie allora dovrebbe essere grato. Cmq questa donna gli ha regalato emozioni. Qualcosa che lui adesso puo usare a suo vantaggio. Amare. Non è poco.


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> A maggior ragione. Mai far parlare le farfalle nello stomaco. Maiiiiii.
> Ti innamori di qualcuno che conosci.
> Pensi che feather conoscesse talmente bene queata donna da non sospettare un abbandono?
> 
> Se per lui è stato un relief vivere un amore che non ha vissuto con la moglie allora dovrebbe essere grato. Cmq questa donna gli ha regalato emozioni. Qualcosa che lui adesso puo usare a suo vantaggio. Amare. Non è poco.



L'inizio di ogni amore è precario, per defihnizione. La paura dell'abbandono è insita, anzi, piu' che proporzionale, nell'amore che uno prova.

E poi se si dovesse amare solo chi ci da garanzie sul futuro....la razza umana si sarebbe estinta milleni fa!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Son d'accordo che queste esperienze fanno crescere. Insegnano ad apprezzare cose che davamo per scontate, dai testi di una canzone ad un fiore....acuiscono i sensi e la ricettività sensoriale. Ovviamente questa overdose di sensazioni risveglia l'anima  a volte sopita dalla vita abitudinaria cui siamo abituati e ci porta inesorabilmente a fare un bilancio di chi siamo e cosa vogliamo da vita


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> L'inizio di ogni amore è precario, per defihnizione. La paura dell'abbandono è insita, anzi, piu' che proporzionale, nell'amore che uno prova.
> 
> E poi se si dovesse amare solo chi ci da garanzie sul futuro....la razza umana si sarebbe estinta milleni fa!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Son d'accordo che queste esperienze fanno crescere. Insegnano ad apprezzare cose che davamo per scontate, dai testi di una canzone ad un fiore....acuiscono i sensi e la ricettività sensoriale. Ovviamente questa overdose di sensazioni risveglia l'anima  a volte sopita dalla vita abitudinaria cui siamo abituati e ci porta inesorabilmente a fare un bilancio di chi siamo e cosa vogliamo da vita


no non dico che dobbiamo amare solo chi.......
l amore gia di per se e' di un egoismo feroce. ti basti pensare che se analizziamo l amore come il volere il bene di una persona, io gia amando te, mi privo della possibilita di amare tutto il mondo restante. e viceversa.
dico che, che ne so, se un domani Quelo (il mio compagno) venisse a dirmi che e' stato una notte con una, io non cadrei certo dal pero....non perche non mi ami o che, ma perche conosco il tipo (non ha mai traidto in vita sua), conosco il rapporto che ha col sesso e con le donne, e sinceramente per me non farebbe nulla di piu che prendersi la sua parte di torta senza togliere nulla a me. mettiamola cosi.
posso dire questo solo perche lo conosco. e sono preparata (per mia scelta, non perche me l abbia detto lui).
ma io ho scelto di amare lui, mi sono follmenete innamorata di lui, e se un domani mi dovesse abbandonare, ecco li si cadrei dal pero, ma lo accompagnerei fino alla porta di casa col sorriso mano nella mano, gli augurerei la miglior vita possibile. chiusa la porta farei i conti con l inferno, lo so. ma tutto quello che c'e' stato? 6 anni di amore folle? dove andrebbero? in pasto a rancore, odio, rabbia ? no. mi ha regalato gli anni piu belli della mia vita, un amore ome non lo avevao nemmeno sognato, una crescita senza precedenti (la mia). potra spezzarmi il cuore, gli saro' per sempre grata di cio che ha fatto per me, e di quello che mi ha fatto provare. dopotutto se sono una persoan migliore e' solo merito suo.

quello che voglio dire e': l amore fa male. sempre. se non e' l abbadono, e' il tradimento e se non e' il tradimento e' la morte a separare le persone. 
non possiamo piangerci addosso per sempre rciordando quello che abbiamo perso, perche vorrebbe dire nona verlo nemmeno mai apprezzato. e se non lo apprezziamo, di cosa abbiamo vissuto per tutto quel tempo?
e' come un rinnegare

per me....


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non dico che dobbiamo amare solo chi.......
> l amore gia di per se e' di un egoismo feroce. ti basti pensare che se analizziamo l amore come il volere il bene di una persona, io gia amando te, mi privo della possibilita di amare tutto il mondo restante. e viceversa.
> dico che, che ne so, se un domani Quelo (il mio compagno) venisse a dirmi che e' stato una notte con una, io non cadrei certo dal pero....non perche non mi ami o che, ma perche conosco il tipo (non ha mai traidto in vita sua), conosco il rapporto che ha col sesso e con le donne, e sinceramente per me non farebbe nulla di piu che prendersi la sua parte di torta senza togliere nulla a me. mettiamola cosi.
> posso dire questo solo perche lo conosco. e sono preparata (per mia scelta, non perche me l abbia detto lui).
> ...


il verde è mio per il rispetto che ho del tuo punto di vista.....vorrei avere la tua stessa pace interiore, la tua stessa serenità di pensiero.....cosa che ad oggi non ho nemmeno lontanamente


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no non dico che dobbiamo amare solo chi.......
> l amore gia di per se e' di un egoismo feroce. ti basti pensare che se analizziamo l amore come il volere il bene di una persona, io gia amando te, mi privo della possibilita di amare tutto il mondo restante. e viceversa.
> dico che, che ne so, se un domani Quelo (il mio compagno) venisse a dirmi che e' stato una notte con una, io non cadrei certo dal pero....non perche non mi ami o che, ma perche conosco il tipo (non ha mai traidto in vita sua), conosco il rapporto che ha col sesso e con le donne, e sinceramente per me non farebbe nulla di piu che prendersi la sua parte di torta senza togliere nulla a me. mettiamola cosi.
> posso dire questo solo perche lo conosco. e sono preparata (per mia scelta, non perche me l abbia detto lui).
> ...


Caciottina, che bello. Dissento solo sull'ultima frase. Perché insito nell'amare c'è sempre il progettare, altrimenti l'amore è mummificato.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caciottina, che bello. Dissento solo sull'ultima frase. Perché insito nell'amare c'è sempre il progettare, altrimenti l'amore è mummificato.


Si lo è anche per me. 
Ma per me lo è perche speri sempre di passare il resto della tua vita con quella persona. 
Ma se poi non succede, tutto quello che resta e' il passato e I ricordi. E poi c è il futuro incerto. Non sai cosa succederà domani. Sei sola all improvviso. Devi rimodificare ogni singolo minuto della tua vita dall oggi al domani.   Quindi invece di ricordarsi solo che chi ci diceba di amarci ci ha lasciato,  allora forse potremmo ricordare di piu le belle cose. Anche per non dover pensare di aver fallito.  Se si ha amato e si è stati amati anche se per poco non si fallisce mai.
Abbiamo amato. Abbiamo tirato fuori il meglio di noi e abbiamo ricevuto il meglio di qualcun altro. Questo non puo valere di piu dell abbandono. Altrimenti abbiamo amato invano.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che non odi una persona che ami, che ti lascia, è sicuro. Ma credimi, con il tempo il rancore arriva...
> Ti chiedi "che ho fatto di male?" e se non hai fatto proprio un bel niente, ti verrebbe voglia di prenderlo a calci, pur sapendo che queste cose capitano.
> Capita purtroppo che uno della coppia smette di amare.
> 
> Ciao amore :inlove:



Si ma proprio perche sei cosciente del fatto che l amore finisce non dovresti provare rancore. Proprio perche non è colpa di nessuno in quel caso. 
In caso di tradimento allora dipende.  Dipende da come si vive e si vede il trdimento.
Io non sono vendicativa o rancorosa di natura. Un conto è se mi fanno arrabbiare apposta.  Quando mi vogliono fare male a tutti I costi.
Un altro conto è se la vita fa il corso che deve fare. 


Ciao mon amour

Edit: mi correggo. Penso che la rabbia e il rancore provati in caso di abbandono da amore esaurito sia in realta solo sofferenza e dolore. Come è normale che sia.
Ma penso anche che poii se me la prendo con te perche mi hai abbandonata è perche canalizzando il dolore in una direzione lo controllo meglio. È li. So dove sta andando.  Nella merda del lutto ho il controllo del mio dolore. Penso.
Se lo rivolgo a me e mi colpevolizzo stesso discorso solo che pensando di essere io la causa allora poi sono anche io la soluzione. Io ho sbagliato allora io posso mettere tutto apposto. Invece purtroppo non è cosi.


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Quindi invece di ricordarsi solo che chi ci diceba di amarci ci ha lasciato,  allora forse potremmo ricordare di piu le belle cose. Anche per non dover pensare di aver fallito.  Se si ha amato e si è stati amati anche se per poco non si fallisce mai.
> Abbiamo amato. Abbiamo tirato fuori il meglio di noi e abbiamo ricevuto il meglio di qualcun altro. Questo non puo valere di piu dell abbandono. Altrimenti abbiamo amato invano.



Forse questa e' la chiave di lettura che dovrei applicare a me, quella che mi farebbe superare questo dolore. Ma anche se condivido e difficile da applicare.
come dici nel post più avanti ho dentro la rabbia del' abbandono, forse non verso gli altri, ma verso me stesso che sto male. La rabbia figlia del malessere, del non riuscire a non sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che non può più far parte della tua vita
mi ripeto continuamente che il tempo curerà tutto....speriamo di cavarcela entro il prossimo secolo :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Forse questa e' la chiave di lettura che dovrei applicare a me, quella che mi farebbe superare questo dolore. Ma anche se condivido e difficile da applicare.
> come dici nel post più avanti ho dentro la rabbia del' abbandono, forse non verso gli altri, ma verso me stesso che sto male. La rabbia figlia del malessere, del non riuscire a non sentire la mancanza di qualcuno che non può più far parte della tua vita
> mi ripeto continuamente che il tempo curerà tutto....speriamo di cavarcela entro il prossimo secolo :smile:



Che vuoi un altra canzone a tema?? 
The best of you - Foo fighters

Purtroppo quel dolore è difficile da mandare via. Puoi pero farlo diventare il tup migliore nemico. Conosci il tuo nemico  (do you know your enemy?  - greenday). 
Sposalo. Conoscilo. Parlaci. Fatti dire quello che vuole in cambio di andare via e daglielo. Fosse anche solo tempo


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;kYVHxM-IXEE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYVHxM-IXEE[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Non se la prendano né Feather né Etrusco, anche perché ho espresso più volte umana comprensione per loro.
Ma è agghiacciante che si sentano loro vittime per essere stati delusi, traditi, abbandonati dall'amante che non ha così loro consentito di deludere, tradire abbandonare la moglie e i figli.
Non capisco come si possa essere così privi di obiettività e autocritica da non rendersi conto di quanto sia paradossale il loro dolore.
Potete leggere tanti traditi dal coniuge, anche co-genitore dei propri figli, che, devastati, si pongono mille domande, si mettono in discussione per trovare un modo per accollarsi responsabilità di ciò che un altro ha fatto e invece voi vi ponete come vittime assolute. Vittime di chi avete tradito, vittime dell'amante, vittime dell'amore respinto.
Non riuscite a cogliere quanto questa cosa sia paradossale?


----------



## Caciottina (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se la prendano né Feather né Etrusco, anche perché ho espresso più volte umana comprensione per loro.
> Ma è agghiacciante che si sentano loro vittime per essere stati delusi, traditi, abbandonati dall'amante che non ha così loro consentito di deludere, tradire abbandonare la moglie e i figli.
> Non capisco come si possa essere così privi di obiettività e autocritica da non rendersi conto di quanto sia paradossale il loro dolore.
> Potete leggere tanti traditi dal coniuge, anche co-genitore dei propri figli, che, devastati, si pongono mille domande, si mettono in discussione per trovare un modo per accollarsi responsabilità di ciò che un altro ha fatto e invece voi vi ponete come vittime assolute. Vittime di chi avete tradito, vittime dell'amante, vittime dell'amore respinto.
> Non riuscite a cogliere quanto questa cosa sia paradossale?


E' paradossale ai tuoi occhi. Non gli si può chiedere di non soffrire. Mi sembra che stanno pagando abbastanza le loro" cazzate".


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non se la prendano né Feather né Etrusco, anche perché ho espresso più volte umana comprensione per loro.
> Ma è agghiacciante che si sentano loro vittime per essere stati delusi, traditi, abbandonati dall'amante che non ha così loro consentito di deludere, tradire abbandonare la moglie e i figli.
> Non capisco come si possa essere così privi di obiettività e autocritica da non rendersi conto di quanto sia paradossale il loro dolore.
> Potete leggere tanti traditi dal coniuge, anche co-genitore dei propri figli, che, devastati, si pongono mille domande, si mettono in discussione per trovare un modo per accollarsi responsabilità di ciò che un altro ha fatto e invece voi vi ponete come vittime assolute. Vittime di chi avete tradito, vittime dell'amante, vittime dell'amore respinto.
> Non riuscite a cogliere quanto questa cosa sia paradossale?



Ciao

Mi permetto ... proprio anche come spunto per riflettere ... 

Diventa un paradosso allucinante, quando passa tanto tempo. 
Che nelle prime settimane tutto sia focalizzato su se stessi, lo si può capire,
ma dopo tanto tempo? ... Come è possibile? ... 

Ma poi, leggendo come è stato vissuto questo amore, sinceramente, mi spaventa.
Anche qui, tutto rivolto a se stessi ... e continuiamo, leggiamo come è con la famiglia,
e anche qui, tutto rivolto a se stessi ...

Non me né vogliate, ma qui leggo qualcosa che tanto sano, non mi pare. 
Come se la ragione, non riuscisse a integrare altri elementi e fa in parte anche 
sempre le stesse conclusioni ... come un coriandolo che non arriva a terra ... 

Lo dico ... cercherei dell'aiuto ... sinceramente. Mi dispiace ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> E' paradossale ai tuoi occhi. Non gli si può chiedere di non soffrire. Mi sembra che stanno pagando abbastanza le loro" cazzate".


Non sto dicendo di non soffrire ma solo di non porsi nel ruolo di vittima.
Per esemplificare con un caso limite: posso essere disperata in modo inconsolabile per essere stata respinta da chi amo ma non posso farne una colpa a lui di non amarmi e sentirmi vittima di lui o della sorte.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Mi permetto ... proprio anche come spunto per riflettere ...
> 
> ...


Ecco mi hai aiutata a vedere il punto.
Va benissimo (si fa per dire) soffrire ma come si può voler razionalizzare e voler avere ragione quando si è dalla parte del torto?


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco mi hai aiutata a vedere il punto.
> Va benissimo (si fa per dire) soffrire ma come si può voler razionalizzare e voler avere ragione quando si è dalla parte del torto?



Ciao Bruni,

a me dispiace tanto, perché credo, che soffrono veramente tanto. Ma proprio tanto. 
Certo che è paradossale ... ma leggo come una incapacità di mettersi in relazione
con le cose, con ciò che li circonda ecc.  ... manca tutta una parte ... 
e se manca nella ragione, manca anche nel sentire ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi sento attaccato, mi sento ingannato.
> Che è pure peggio secondo me. Se ti attaccano ti puoi difendere, se ti ingannano e non te ne rendi conto no.


Sposati entrambi. Qualche domanda avresti dovuto fartela. Prima. Sei stato un piacevole diversivo. Succede. Succede anche di peggio.


----------



## Etrusco (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo di non soffrire ma solo di non porsi nel ruolo di vittima.
> Per esemplificare con un caso limite: posso essere disperata in modo inconsolabile per essere stata respinta da chi amo ma non posso farne una colpa a lui di non amarmi e sentirmi vittima di lui o della sorte.


Vittima? Ma che stai a dire?
 Sei così' prevenuta verso il ruolo del traditore che per te non dovrebbero provare emozioni per il semplice motivo che si sono macchiati del grave peccato del tradimento di coppia? Non ti balena l'idea che la cosa logora anche chi tradisce? Io non mi assolvo nei confronti della mia compagnia, ne mai l'ho fatto....ma non c'entra nulla con lo stato emozionale di cui stiamo parlando.
capisco che il tradito proietti sui traditori, tutti i traditori, il marchio dell'infamia che lei ha subito nella vita, ma francamente se riduci qualsiasi discussione all'assioma traditore=peccatore indegno di emozioni tu non ti muoverai da dove stai....questo lo capisci?
per te il traditore in quanto tale deve sempre e comunque fare pippa? Bah. Scusami, ma non riesco proprio a capire questa posizione autocommiserante che fa dei traditori sempre e comunque dei colpevoli indegni di emozioni.
ogni storia fa caso a se, non conosci nulla di me è ti permetti di dirmi quali emozioni io sia degno o meno di esprimere?
vabbe, evito la polemica perché oltre che sterile non aggiunge nulla al tema che stiamo trattando


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Vittima? Ma che stai a dire?
> Sei così' prevenuta verso il ruolo del traditore che per te non dovrebbero provare emozioni per il semplice motivo che si sono macchiati del grave peccato del tradimento di coppia? Non ti balena l'idea che la cosa logora anche chi tradisce? Io non mi assolvo nei confronti della mia compagnia, ne mai l'ho fatto....ma non c'entra nulla con lo stato emozionale di cui stiamo parlando.
> capisco che il tradito proietti sui traditori, tutti i traditori, il marchio dell'infamia che lei ha subito nella vita, ma francamente se riduci qualsiasi discussione all'assioma traditore=peccatore indegno di emozioni tu non ti muoverai da dove stai....questo lo capisci?
> per te il traditore in quanto tale deve sempre e comunque fare pippa? Bah. Scusami, ma non riesco proprio a capire questa posizione autocommiserante che fa dei traditori sempre e comunque dei colpevoli indegni di emozioni.
> ...


Oggi hai bevuto troppi caffè? Ieri hai confermato vero quello che avevo scritto a proposito dell'andare in pellegrinaggio per non essere stato scoperto e non aver perso tutto.
Allora se a questo tutto tieni, la reale e completa disponibilità nei confronti dell'amante non l'avevi e lei ti ha fatto un piacere a non farti perdere quel tutto a cui tieni.
Comprensibile soffrire ma non razionalizzare questa sofferenza volendosi porre nella posizione di chi è stato ingannato dall'amante.
Attaccare me non cambia il fatto che tu una vita con l'amante non la volevi e soffri perché lei ha scelto di vivere con coerenza.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi hai bevuto troppi caffè? Ieri hai confermato vero quello che avevo scritto a proposito dell'andare in pellegrinaggio per non essere stato scoperto e non aver perso tutto.


Trascuri che essere scoperti fa perdere prima di tutto l'amante.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è che tu non le piacessi ...
> A lei è piaciuto, ma in un modo differente, credo.
> ...


Un po forse quello che volevo io


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi sento attaccato, mi sento ingannato.
> Che è pure peggio secondo me. Se ti attaccano ti puoi difendere, se ti ingannano e non te ne rendi conto no.


No feath
Ingannato no
Il mio amante mi disse mi sento usato da te
Io sono pronto a ricominciare con te tu no
( in effetti lazsuaseparazione un grande segnale mentre tu dici dici ma continui stare li, il mio amante sta andando avanti comunque da solo e questo mi ha solo confermato la persona che è coerente e forte , non credere non stia male , e non x me solo, x una scelta molto complicata che ha fatto )

Detto questo molte mi dicono potresti avere quelle che in tante sognano
Pitresti pure continuare con qsto equilibrio fatto di famiglia e amante

Ma come diceva la tua amante sento di togliere qualcosa qui
Anche in minima parte
Non davo la possibilità di capire cosa può essere del mio matrimonio con lui amante tra noi.

Poi io x dire non credo al famoso 10% x se che ti fa essere migliore a casa se no firse all inizio di una storiella extra
E poi ancora
X me tutte balle x poter agire da egoisti senza rimorsi

Qui di tua amante stata privando a salvare quel che resta del suo rapporto 
Vuoi fargliene una colpa ?? Anche solo di aver provato a sognare con te ?
Sei arrivato dopo mi pare 
Eravate e siete sposati entrambi no??

Non capisco davvero
Vi dimenticate come sono iniziate qste storie .
In che situazioni.


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Beh.. Chiederei a tutte queste "lavoratrici" di sentimenti di smetterla. Non è che facciano un gran servizio visto il casino che si lasciano dietro.
> Questo lavoro, peraltro lasciato a metà io non l'ho chiesto, ne voluto. E me lo sarei evitato volentieri. Non le sono grato per quello che ha fatto.


Ma cosa volevo da lei feath??
Sei partito deciso che lei fosse la donna x te ?
Quella che ti avrebbe stravolto e modificato una vita che dovresti trovare coraggio te di fare da solo ??


----------



## Carola (10 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> provare a recuperare quello che hai invece di pianegre su quello che non hai piu?
> non c'e' nulla che ti andrebbe di fare con tua mioglie? un viaggio, un esperienza, qualcosa...
> 
> cmq inconsciamente una cosa buona c'e'. io non mi riferivo a tua moglie.
> ...


Anche io ho notato qsta cosa
Che era invece riferita all amante
Non credo che feath adesso sia in grado di guardare oltre e trarre giovamento dal sapere felice la sua amante anzi, al nomento e troppo ferito credo


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Miss, perdonami ma il paragone non regge. E' vero, l'amore puo finire. Ma finisce l'amore dopo averlo vissuto.
> Qui parliamo di una persona, feather correggimi se sbaglio, che dice "ti amo" e poi non da seguito.
> Feather l'amore, o il pseudo amore, con la moglie lo ha vissuto...salvo rendersi conto dopo tanti anni che è finito.
> La gente cambia, la vita ci cambia, e quindi con il tempo l'amore finisce. Ma con il tempo, dove per tempo intendo anni, intendo dopo la condivisione di una vita insieme...e non dopo un flirt di qualche mese
> ...


Ma petche dato in pasto al cane ?
Petche ci vedete solo questo
Io capisco stare male che vi manchi lei
Ma voi facevate promesse?
Ipotizzavate vite future ?
Quindi state li adesso x rassegnazione?
Il Mio amante sperava in un futuro noi due il che significa non svere minimamebte piu speranza  di costruire li in casa e infatti si è separato
Io mai ipotizzato nulla e infatti sono qui, ancora qui

Voi due che vi sentite abbandonati, cosa avete fatto di concreto x dare speranza alle vostre storie nuove

Non è una critica e'solo x capire


----------



## Fantastica (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma petche dato in pasto al cane ?
> Petche ci vedete solo questo
> Io capisco stare male che vi manchi lei
> Ma voi facevate promesse?
> ...


Un uomo innamorato, in media, è molto più esposto di una donna innamorata. Un uomo innamorato ha disperatamente bisogno di conferme di essere veramente amato, è più "debole" rispetto a una donna, proprio perché l'essere innamorato lo rende tutto quello che contrasta con l'essere maschio. Le donne che si dimenticano che gli uomini non sono come le donne non capiscono quanta fragilità in più c'è in un uomo innamorato e quanta paura di non essere davvero amato gli entra in circolo. Le donne a volte si comportano come delle stronze, per questa dimenticanza, o insensibilità, o chiamala come vuoi, della diversità maschile.


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi hai bevuto troppi caffè? Ieri hai confermato vero quello che avevo scritto a proposito dell'andare in pellegrinaggio per non essere stato scoperto e non aver perso tutto.
> Allora se a questo tutto tieni, la reale e completa disponibilità nei confronti dell'amante non l'avevi e lei ti ha fatto un piacere a non farti perdere quel tutto a cui tieni.
> Comprensibile soffrire ma non razionalizzare questa sofferenza volendosi porre nella posizione di chi è stato ingannato dall'amante.
> Attaccare me non cambia il fatto che tu una vita con l'amante non la volevi e soffri perché lei ha scelto di vivere con coerenza.



e lo confermo (in effetti di caffe ieri ne ho bevuti 7...!). francamente non ritengo di essermi posto come vittima, se non del fatto che mi sono infilato senza volerlo in una situazione di cui sono prigioniero.
Ma con questo non voglio, ne vorrei che tale apparisse, che io voglia dare colpe ad altri se non a me stesso.
No, vittima proprio no.
Che poi io viva in uno stato di malessere è evidente ma la mia ricerca, le mie domande esulano dalle responsabilità che ho e che mi sento di avere. Ma quelle io le do per scontate (dove per scontate intendo non fuori dalla valutazione dei miei comportamenti,ma fuori dall'analisi deo topic in questione).

Nelle tue parole ho letto come una posizione, tipicamente assunta da chi è passato in una esperienza di "tradito", del tipo...."di che ti lamenti? ti sei divertito e sei pure il traditore....il minimo ti possa capitare è soffrire le pene dei rodimenti per un po"....mi sembra troppo semplicistico o, meglio, banalmentew scontato

comunque mi son riletto, forse ero un po acidino..... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato, in media, è molto più esposto di una donna innamorata. Un uomo innamorato ha disperatamente bisogno di conferme di essere veramente amato, è più "debole" rispetto a una donna, proprio perché l'essere innamorato lo rende tutto quello che contrasta con l'essere maschio. Le donne che si dimenticano che gli uomini non sono come le donne non capiscono quanta fragilità in più c'è in un uomo innamorato e quanta paura di non essere davvero amato gli entra in circolo. Le donne a volte si comportano come delle stronze, per questa dimenticanza, o insensibilità, o chiamala come vuoi, della diversità maschile.


mi sa che c'hai ragione


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato, in media, è molto più esposto di una donna innamorata. Un uomo innamorato ha disperatamente bisogno di conferme di essere veramente amato, è più "debole" rispetto a una donna, proprio perché l'essere innamorato lo rende tutto quello che contrasta con l'essere maschio. Le donne che si dimenticano che gli uomini non sono come le donne non capiscono quanta fragilità in più c'è in un uomo innamorato e quanta paura di non essere davvero amato gli entra in circolo. Le donne a volte si comportano come delle stronze, per questa dimenticanza, o insensibilità, o chiamala come vuoi, della diversità maschile.


Dissento

Non credo a Questa distinzione uomo donna 
Per me ripeto questione di sensibilità ,  da innamorato uomo o donna  esponi il fianco comunque, sei piu vulnerabile , di conseguenza le decisioni gli atteggiamenti dell altro se non ridipingono ai tuoi bisogni ti feriscono
Capita come uomo e come donna
Dipende dal momento
Ho conosciuto uomini molto stronzi in smore e in altri contesti completamente in balia dell amata di turno
Idem donne

È la conduzione da innamorato che ti pone più debole se vogliamo

Comunque questo discorsi valgono in contesti normali 
Penso che in situazioni dove si e a conoscenza a priori porsi non dico come vittime ma come il tradito il preso in giro non abbia molto senso e ecco

Certo innamorarsi comporta non essere razionali lo so bene 
Ma non mi sarei sentita ingannata mai da un uomo sposato 
Sapevo ecco e non avrei preteso
Nemmeno davanti a promesse e paroloni che in certi contesti e più facile scappino 

Mi pareva di avessero pretese che accetto in condizioni normali non tra amanti io


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Comunque se ti innamori forse non senti poi ragione 
Soffri e basta 

Noi donne firse siamo più restie a chiudere e abbandonare il nido 

Io solo idea di vederli partire soli con il papà ne morirei 
Per dire


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Certo innamorarsi comporta non essere razionali lo so bene
> Ma non mi sarei sentita ingannata mai da un uomo sposato
> Sapevo ecco e non avrei preteso
> Nemmeno davanti a promesse e paroloni che in certi contesti e più facile scappino
> ...


evidentemente hai piu' esperienza di me nel campo. Per me è la prima volta dopo decine di anni di monogamia sentimentale.
Doversi aspettare o meno che cosa dalle parole di una donna sposata o non sposata francamente era un problema che non mi ero mai posto.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Comunque se ti innamori forse non senti poi ragione
> Soffri e basta
> 
> *Noi donne firse siamo più restie a chiudere e abbandonare il nido
> ...


sul neretto....diciamo proprio di si, voi donne vi guardate certamente di piu' indietro di quanto faccia l'uomo e la paura di abbandonare cio' che si è costruito spaventa. 

E diciamocelo .....non solo per i figli. Spesso quella dei figli è una motivazione amplificata anche dalla paura del cambiamento


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> evidentemente hai piu' esperienza di me nel campo. Per me è la prima volta dopo decine di anni di monogamia sentimentale.
> Doversi aspettare o meno che cosa dalle parole di una donna sposata o non sposata francamente era un problema che non mi ero mai posto.
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


No che esperienza
Monogama fedele innamorata
Mi pareva impossibile il tradimento  anche abbastanza convinta che la fedeltà sia un imposizione ma la vivevo bene 
Poi solito bla bla bla 
Ho tradito 
Oggi se sono cosi e petche amante e tornato a dirmi che dovrei andare dallo pudico logo con conti unità x me stessa non so cisa voglio ecc

Invece lo so e lo distendo da sempre
Non voglio separarmi
Non credo abbia senso farlo se non stai più che male a casa 
Nemmeno di fronte ad un nuovo innamoramento anche forte ma che credo svanirebbe come neve al sole dinanzi alle difficoltà quotidiane 
Non ho voglia di stravolgere tutto
X questo mi chiedevo cosa vi aspettavate voi da vs amanti
Petche il mio amante inizialmente la viveva come me poi dice che è cambiato qualcosa dentro
Si è innamorato 
Al punto da volere vita con me
Invece x me diverso
Si è disinnamorato al punto da lasciare la moglie

Siamo in due situazioni diverse


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> sul neretto....diciamo proprio di si, voi donne vi guardate certamente di piu' indietro di quanto faccia l'uomo e la paura di abbandonare cio' che si è costruito spaventa.
> 
> E diciamocelo .....non solo per i figli. Spesso quella dei figli è una motivazione amplificata anche dalla paura del cambiamento


Si è vero
Cambiare  fa paura
Soptutto se fatto x amore
Io non ci credo  più cosi tanto

Mi separò se proprio sto male qui

Il fatto e che il mio amante ha tenuto in piedi il mio matrimonio in parte ( in parte no ovvio )
Senza di lui non so come sarebbe
Se ritroverei mio marito
O se capirei che siamo amici e basta
Ma non mi fa tempo di capirlo
Il mio amante comunque mi cerca di fa vivo

Io ho bisogno di stare tranquilla e senza lui
Snche se mi manca snche se sto male

Invece x lui d'armi tempo equivaleva a perdermi


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> e lo confermo (in effetti di caffe ieri ne ho bevuti 7...!). francamente non ritengo di essermi posto come vittima, se non del fatto che mi sono infilato senza volerlo in una situazione di cui sono prigioniero.
> Ma con questo non voglio, ne vorrei che tale apparisse, che io voglia dare colpe ad altri se non a me stesso.
> No, vittima proprio no.
> Che poi io viva in uno stato di malessere è evidente ma la mia ricerca, le mie domande esulano dalle responsabilità che ho e che mi sento di avere. Ma quelle io le do per scontate (dove per scontate intendo non fuori dalla valutazione dei miei comportamenti,ma fuori dall'analisi deo topic in questione).
> ...


Ne hai di fantasia 
Va bene compiere inferenze basandosi sullo scritto ma tu hai un po' esagerato (sarà stata colpa dei 7 caffè:mrgreen!
Il sotto testo mio era: in una posizione in cui non sei disposto a dare più di un tot e in cui non vuoi assolutamente perdere quel che hai costruito (rapporto matrimoniale e famiglia che avranno dei limiti ma vuoi conservare) puoi certamente soffrire per la fine di una storia che ti ha gratificato ma non puoi essere tu "il deluso e tradito nelle aspettative" perché l'aspettativa prioritaria è tenerti quel che hai e all'amante riservavi un ruolo collaterale.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> No che esperienza
> Monogama fedele innamorata
> Mi pareva impossibile il tradimento  anche abbastanza convinta che la fedeltà sia un imposizione ma la vivevo bene
> Poi solito bla bla bla
> ...


Stavolta mi arrendo anch'io :mexican:


Forse ci sono arrivata: Dovrei andare dallo psicologo fare i conti con me stessa perché non so cosa voglio"


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne hai di fantasia
> Va bene compiere inferenze basandosi sullo scritto ma tu hai un po' esagerato (sarà stata colpa dei 7 caffè:mrgreen!
> Il sotto testo mio era: in una posizione in cui non sei disposto a dare più di un tot e in cui non vuoi assolutamente perdere quel che hai costruito (rapporto matrimoniale e famiglia che avranno dei limiti ma vuoi conservare) puoi certamente soffrire per la fine di una storia che ti ha gratificato ma non puoi essere tu "il deluso e tradito nelle aspettative" perché l'aspettativa prioritaria è tenerti quel che hai e all'amante riservavi un ruolo collaterale.


Brava quoto


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Brava quoto


Veramente ho ricevuto un rosso e mi domandavo perché.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavolta mi arrendo anch'io :mexican:


sono ricorsa alla stele di Rosettasingleeye: dovrei andare dallo psicologo con continuità per me stessa perchè non so cosa voglio ecc...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono ricorsa alla stele di Rosettasingleeye: dovrei andare dallo psicologo con continuità per me stessa perchè non so cosa voglio ecc...


Più o meno la mia traduzione :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavolta mi arrendo anch'io :mexican:


Cazzo cazzo scusate
Ero ferma all autogrill sempre di corsa 

Il mio amante mi ha suggerito x mio benessere ( e pure x suo credo)
Di andate con regolarità dalla psicologa perché per lui mi costringo in un ruolo non mio dettato appunto da cosa di diceva sopra confort abitudini figli

Io ribatto come sopra che nessuno Mai gli ha ventilato la possibilità che mi separassi
Che ci sono delle cose che tengo ferme , priorità
La mia famiglia prima ancora  della coppia

Poi discorso coppiq io negli anni ero fedele ma incostante
Mi disinnamoravo
Questa caratteristica non deporrà a mio favore ma temo essere proprio un po cosi

Invece x lui ho solo paura di vedere a fondo le cose
Io so invece cosa non va ma non è sufficiente x smantellare tutto
È più mi mette in croce più diventò aggressiva con lui


----------



## Caciottina (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Cazzo cazzo scusate
> *Ero ferma all autogrill sempre di corsa *
> 
> Il mio amante mi ha suggerito x mio benessere ( e pure x suo credo)
> ...


FERMA DI CORSA....MMM.INTERESSANTE


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Cazzo cazzo scusate
> Ero ferma all autogrill sempre di corsa
> 
> Il mio amante mi ha suggerito x mio benessere ( e pure x suo credo)
> ...


E chi lo dice che comfort, abitudine e figli non siano il tuo ruolo?
Il fatto che ci siano delle carenze nella propria vita (e chi non ne ha?) non significa che quello che c'è non sia fondamentale per chi lo vive per la propria identità e sicurezza.
Il fatto è che se la carenza è sesso o emozione sensuale o sessuale esiste la possibilità di tradire, altre carenze si è costretti a smazzarsele. Si fa quel che si può. Fintanto che, per te, come per altri (non faccio nick per non chiamare altri rossi :mrgreen non si rischia di perdere quella parte che è comunque fondamentale.
E questo vale anche per i traditi che digeriscono cose che agli altri (vero Oscuro? ) appaiono indigeribili.
E vale anche per chi vive in matrimoni di facciata per comune accordo.
Cosa è irrinunciabile lo sa solo ognuno di noi.
Diciamo che sarebbe carino lo sapesse anche il coniuge.
Nel tuo caso lo sa.


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne hai di fantasia
> Va bene compiere inferenze basandosi sullo scritto ma tu hai un po' esagerato (sarà stata colpa dei 7 caffè:mrgreen!
> Il sotto testo mio era: in una posizione *in cui non sei disposto a dare più di un tot e in cui non vuoi assolutamente perdere quel che hai costruito *(rapporto matrimoniale e famiglia che avranno dei limiti ma vuoi conservare) puoi certamente soffrire per la fine di una storia che ti ha gratificato ma non puoi essere tu "il deluso e tradito nelle aspettative" perché l'aspettativa prioritaria è tenerti quel che hai e all'amante riservavi un ruolo collaterale.


Beh, quando ti ho detto che è stata una fortuna non aver perso il matrimonio, lo dico anche perchè "dillà" non si è consolidato un rapporto profondo come io invece credevo ci fosse....e che c'era ma forse, e sottolineo il forse, solo da parte mia (in verità ...non lo sapro' mai)

Quando mi son trovato nella situazione pensavo di essere ad un bivio della mia vita. Francamente ritrovarsi separato con tutto cio' che ne consegue e ritrovarsi anche senza la persona per la quale hai mandato tutto all'aria sarebbe stato veramente il massimo, non credi?

Per tornare al neretto, io ero disponibile a dare tutto...anche se la paura di perdere cio' che avevo costruito in tanti anni mi atterriva (anche un pazzo ne sarebbe atterrito).

Credo pero' che mentre io guardavo al futuro prendendo in considerazione il cambio della vita, a lei questa idea sia passata di mente nell'istante in cui il marito ha scoperto tutto. Ovviamente questa è una sensazione del momento perchè, ti ripeto, in queste storie penso che di certezze ce ne siano poche e non per premeditata voglia di prendere il giro il prossimo......la confusione la fa da regina e lo stato d'animo del momento inquina ovviamente il giudizio su fatti e persone


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi separo se proprio sto male qui


credo sia una gran verità. Tutti si vergognano a dirla....ma vale per tutti


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ho ricevuto un rosso e mi domandavo perché.


ma come si fa a sapere chi ti ha dato il rosso?


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ho ricevuto un rosso e mi domandavo perché.




PS: non sono stato io! :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Beh, quando ti ho detto che è stata una fortuna non aver perso il matrimonio, lo dico anche perchè "dillà" non si è consolidato un rapporto profondo come io invece credevo ci fosse....e che c'era ma forse, e sottolineo il forse, solo da parte mia (in verità ...non lo sapro' mai)
> 
> Quando mi son trovato nella situazione pensavo di essere ad un bivio della mia vita. Francamente ritrovarsi separato con tutto cio' che ne consegue e ritrovarsi anche senza la persona per la quale hai mandato tutto all'aria sarebbe stato veramente il massimo, non credi?
> 
> ...


:up:
Perché le cose vanno viste proprio negli aspetti concreti e pratici.
Ho conosciuto proprio ieri una donna simpaticissima.
Sta con un uomo separato e hanno dovuto entrambi ridurre drasticamente il loro tenore di vita (trasferendosi dalla città a un paese bruttino dell'interland in casa modesta) perché lui potesse continuare a provvedere ai propri figli e non esserne troppo lontano. Non credo che lei sia stata la causa della separazione, glielo chiederò. Ma la situazione non è complicatissima perché lei non ha figli. Mescolare le famiglie è gioioso solo nei telefilm degli anni '80.


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Poi discorso coppiq io negli anni ero fedele ma incostante
> Mi disinnamoravo
> Questa caratteristica non deporrà a mio favore ma temo essere proprio un po cosi



scusa l'invadenza, ma tu hai tradito? ed eventualmente tuo marito ne è venuto a conoscenza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Beh, quando ti ho detto che è stata una fortuna non aver perso il matrimonio, lo dico anche perchè "dillà" non si è consolidato un rapporto profondo come io invece credevo ci fosse....e che c'era ma forse, e sottolineo il forse, solo da parte mia (in verità ...non lo sapro' mai)
> 
> Quando mi son trovato nella situazione pensavo di essere ad un bivio della mia vita. Francamente ritrovarsi separato con tutto cio' che ne consegue e ritrovarsi anche senza la persona per la quale hai mandato tutto all'aria sarebbe stato veramente il massimo, non credi?
> 
> ...


ma... ci hai mai pensato che... poteva finire tutto pure peggio?
Nel senso: se aveste mollato tutti e due baracca e burattini per fuggire insieme verso nuovi e inesplorati orizzonti per poi scoprire che 'sti orizzonti dopo un po'non sono più nè nuovi nè inesplorati e fatta una mano di conti i vecchi erano preferibili... perchè capita, sai? Pure spesso. Una persona, secondo me, non può mollare la famiglia in funzione di un ipotetico nuovo amore: se lo fa, fa una stronzata. Alla mia età, almeno. La famiglia la molli se e quando non ci sono più le condizioni per stare assieme, non sull'onda emotiva di un innamoramento. Lo fai perchè TU non ci stai più dentro, a prescindere. Poi puoi pensare ad avviare un nuovo rapporto SE, quando sei uscito dalla coppia, hai capito che quella storia era un capitolo chiuso della tua vita. Altrimenti poi non finisci mai di darti del coglione, secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> ma come si fa a sapere chi ti ha dato il rosso?





Etrusco ha detto:


> PS: non sono stato io! :mrgreen:


Chi lo dice 
Normalmente non capisco il chi (qualche volta ho dei sospetti) ma spesso capisco il perché. Stavolta non ho capito neanche il perché. Ero certa non fossi stato tu:smile:.


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Perché le cose vanno viste proprio negli aspetti concreti e pratici.
> Ho conosciuto proprio ieri una donna simpaticissima.
> Sta con un uomo separato e hanno dovuto entrambi ridurre drasticamente il loro tenore di vita (trasferendosi dalla città a un paese bruttino dell'interland in casa modesta) perché lui potesse continuare a provvedere ai propri figli e non esserne troppo lontano. Non credo che lei sia stata la causa della separazione, glielo chiederò. Ma la situazione non è complicatissima perché lei non ha figli. *Mescolare le famiglie è gioioso solo nei telefilm degli anni '80*.



hai ragione, su questo son d'accordo. Purtroppo la simpatica definizione in voga al momento di "famiglie allargate" è solo un modo per coprire di falso entusiasmo il concetto delle "famiglie non più famiglie".
E' ovvio, naturale che la disgregazione crei dolore....per questo concordo con il concetto di Carola del "Mi separo se proprio sto male qui"......


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> hai ragione, su questo son d'accordo. Purtroppo la simpatica definizione in voga al momento di "famiglie allargate" è solo un modo per coprire di falso entusiasmo il concetto delle "famiglie non più famiglie".
> E' ovvio, naturale che la disgregazione crei dolore....per questo concordo con il concetto di Carola del "Mi separo se proprio sto male qui"......


Le situazioni sono varie.
C'è chi si separa (non importa la ragione) dopo del tempo trova un'altra persona, la frequenta, sta bene, i figli la conoscono, ecc
Separarsi per l'amante e imporlo ai propri figli richiede un bello stomaco.
Io, separata da anni, non porterei mai un estraneo in casa.
E mantenere case separate a volte è insostenibile economicamente se si deve provvedere ai figli con l'altro coniuge.


----------



## Etrusco (11 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... ci hai mai pensato che... poteva finire tutto pure peggio?
> Nel senso: se aveste mollato tutti e due baracca e burattini per fuggire insieme verso nuovi e inesplorati orizzonti per poi scoprire che 'sti orizzonti dopo un po'non sono più nè nuovi nè inesplorati e fatta una mano di conti i vecchi erano preferibili... perchè capita, sai? Pure spesso. Una persona, secondo me, non può mollare la famiglia in funzione di un ipotetico nuovo amore: se lo fa, fa una stronzata. Alla mia età, almeno. La famiglia la molli se e quando non ci sono più le condizioni per stare assieme, non sull'onda emotiva di un innamoramento. Lo fai perchè TU non ci stai più dentro, a prescindere. Poi puoi pensare ad avviare un nuovo rapporto SE, quando sei uscito dalla coppia, hai capito che quella storia era un capitolo chiuso della tua vita. *Altrimenti poi non finisci mai di darti del coglione, secondo me*.


io ho cominciato da qualche giorno a definirmi cojone, anche solo per il rischio che ho corso (anzi, direi quasi "rincorso") e che solo la fortuna, il fato o Dio mi ha, fortunatamente, negato. A corrente alternata, ma, come già espresso a Brunetta, per certi versi mi sento un miracolato.  
Ci sono giorni in cui non sto bene con me stesso e l'dea dell' "altra vita" mi prende, mi rapisce. 
La reprimo con la razionalità e l'impossibilità a potersela vivere
Ovviamente sono in "tradimento.net" ed è naturale e ovvio che i miei post siano riferiti solo a quella parte della mia vita che giorno dopo giorno cerco di allontanare ma che non è la "maggioranza" della mia vita


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... ci hai mai pensato che... poteva finire tutto pure peggio?
> Nel senso: se aveste mollato tutti e due baracca e burattini per fuggire insieme verso nuovi e inesplorati orizzonti per poi scoprire che 'sti orizzonti dopo un po'non sono più nè nuovi nè inesplorati e fatta una mano di conti i vecchi erano preferibili... perchè capita, sai? Pure spesso. Una persona, secondo me, non può mollare la famiglia in funzione di un ipotetico nuovo amore: se lo fa, fa una stronzata. Alla mia età, almeno. La famiglia la molli se e quando non ci sono più le condizioni per stare assieme, non sull'onda emotiva di un innamoramento. Lo fai perchè TU non ci stai più dentro, a prescindere. Poi puoi pensare ad avviare un nuovo rapporto SE, quando sei uscito dalla coppia, hai capito che quella storia era un capitolo chiuso della tua vita. Altrimenti poi non finisci mai di darti del coglione, secondo me.


In effetti le storie normali cominciano e poi, man mano che se ne coglie la serietà, passano attraverso fasi di prove di convivenza, da fine settimana, a brevi vacanze, lunghe vacanze in casa (e lì tante finiscono) convivenze senza impegni eccessivi e poi si arriva alla vera convivenza e dopo un periodo di rodaggio i figli.
Eppure anche dopo tutte le prove possono non funzionare.
Un rapporto da amanti a volte pretende la distruzione di qualcosa di costruito e consolidato negli anni per iniziare una convivenza con problemi ed ostacoli di ogni tipo, facendo pagare il conto anche a persone che non hanno gravi responsabilità e a chi non ne ha proprio: i figli..
Il salto nel vuoto non tutti si sentono di farlo.
Il "forse" di Etrusco è da sottolineare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> io ho cominciato da qualche giorno a definirmi cojone, anche solo per il rischio che ho corso (anzi, direi quasi "rincorso") e che solo la fortuna, il fato o Dio mi ha, fortunatamente, negato. A corrente alternata, ma, come già espresso a Brunetta, per certi versi mi sento un miracolato.
> Ci sono giorni in cui non sto bene con me stesso e l'dea dell' "altra vita" mi prende, mi rapisce.
> La reprimo con la razionalità e l'impossibilità a potersela vivere
> Ovviamente sono in "tradimento.net" ed è naturale e ovvio che i miei post siano riferiti solo a quella parte della mia vita che giorno dopo giorno cerco di allontanare ma che non è la "maggioranza" della mia vita


ti consiglio di non allontanarla, anzi. So che ti tira probabilmente più di una fetta di natica a farlo, ma ti consiglio di farti una bella disamina, adesso che ti reputi miracolato.... perchè i miracoli, secondo me, sono solo fatti dei quali non abbiamo ancora saputo darci una spiegazione:singleeye:


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> scusa l'invadenza, ma tu hai tradito? ed eventualmente tuo marito ne è venuto a conoscenza?


si l ho confessato io

che genio vero

non mi andava di ingannarlo cosi 
pursapendo di fargli male

ma qui situazione particoalre
un amtornomio a distaza da anni

lui sis ente in colpa x qsto tipo di tradimento nei miie confornti (s epoi ha scopato un po qui eli non so, non credo mas e fosse nons arebbe nodo centrale)
lavermi caricata di solitudine

non solo fisica  mi sono fatta un gran culo x fare bene la mamma qausi single e crescere nel lavoro

lo vedete da come scrivo che sono un po scleratella:sonar:


----------



## Carola (11 Aprile 2014)

Pure spesso. Una persona, secondo me, non può mollare la famiglia in funzione di un ipotetico nuovo amore: se lo fa, fa una stronzata. Alla mia età, almeno. La famiglia la molli se e quando non ci sono più le condizioni per stare assieme, non sull'onda emotiva di un innamoramento. Lo fai perchè TU non ci stai più dentro, a prescindere. Poi puoi pensare ad avviare un nuovo rapporto SE, quando sei uscito dalla coppia, hai capito che quella storia era un capitolo chiuso della tua vita. *Altrimenti poi non finisci mai di darti del coglione, secondo me*.

brava sbri

la penso come te


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato, in media, è molto più esposto di una donna innamorata. Un uomo innamorato ha disperatamente bisogno di conferme di essere veramente amato, è più "debole" rispetto a una donna, proprio perché l'essere innamorato lo rende tutto quello che contrasta con l'essere maschio. Le donne che si dimenticano che gli uomini non sono come le donne non capiscono quanta fragilità in più c'è in un uomo innamorato e quanta paura di non essere davvero amato gli entra in circolo. Le donne a volte si comportano come delle stronze, per questa dimenticanza, o insensibilità, o chiamala come vuoi, della diversità maschile.


Oddio sono una stronza. Come si rimedia?


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> hai ragione, su questo son d'accordo. Purtroppo la simpatica definizione in voga al momento di "famiglie allargate" è solo un modo per coprire di falso entusiasmo il concetto delle "famiglie non più famiglie".
> E' ovvio, naturale che la disgregazione crei dolore....per questo concordo con *il concetto di Carola del "Mi separo se proprio sto male qui"*......


Mi metto dall'altra parte. Ti amo tanto ma non lascio quello che ho perchè tutto sommato qui non sto male. Questo è amore?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi metto dall'altra parte. Ti amo tanto ma non lascio quello che ho perchè tutto sommato qui non sto male. Questo è amore?


Io mi domando con quale stomaco un amante -senza distinzione di sesso- possa chiedere a una persona con famiglia di mollarla. 
E parimenti mi chiedo con quali meccanismi di equilibrio un amante riesca a non volere, se ama l'amante, lasciare la famiglia.


----------



## MK (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I*o mi domando con quale stomaco un amante -senza distinzione di sesso- possa chiedere a una persona con famiglia di mollarla.*
> E parimenti mi chiedo con quali meccanismi di equilibrio un amante riesca a non volere, se ama l'amante, lasciare la famiglia.


Beh ma sai, dipende dall'età e dalle aspettative. Per una donna della mia età sarebbe strano. Per una trentenne (o un trentenne) sarebbe diverso. Poi il lasciare la famiglia mi sembra drastico. Non lasci la famiglia, l'allarghi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> si l ho confessato io
> 
> che genio vero
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io mi domando con quale stomaco un amante -senza distinzione di sesso- possa chiedere a una persona con famiglia di mollarla.
> E parimenti mi chiedo con quali meccanismi di equilibrio un amante riesca a non volere, se ama l'amante, lasciare la famiglia.


Sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> provare a recuperare quello che hai invece di pianegre su quello che non hai piu?
> non c'e' nulla che ti andrebbe di fare con tua mioglie? un viaggio, un esperienza, qualcosa...
> 
> cmq inconsciamente una cosa buona c'e'. io non mi riferivo a tua moglie.
> ...


Infatti non avevo colto che ti riferissi alla mia ex amante. Perché francamente non mi frega una cippa se lei è felice o meno. Spero di no. Spero che stia di merda quanto sto io.
È mezzanotte passata e non riesco a dormire, penso a lei, a quello che mi ha detto, ai gesti.. Io ancora la voglio e spero ancora che cambi idea e venga da me. 
So benissimo quanto stupida sia questa speranza, ma se non voglio raccontarmi balle, questa è la verità. Ci spero ancora e mi aggrappo a qualsiasi cosa per crederci ancora.

Invece mi preoccupo se mia moglie è felice, perché lei non mi ha mai mentito, le sono immensamente grato per tutto quello che ha fatto e che fa e si merita di essere felice e amata.
E no, non voglio fare nessun viaggio.. Sono in ferie da solo ora, all'estero. Non mi manca mia moglie, la distanza che ci separa mi è sempre più chiara...


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sposati entrambi. Qualche domanda avresti dovuto fartela. Prima. Sei stato un piacevole diversivo. Succede. Succede anche di peggio.


Ohhh.. me le sono fatte (durante, prima no), e mi sono anche risposto. Solo che non volevo crederci, come non voglio ora. Ci spero ancora sai?
So che è stupido eppure...
Mi sarebbe piaciuto che me lo avesse detto chiaro invece di dichiararmi amore dove non era.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Qui di tua amante stata privando a salvare quel che resta del suo rapporto
> Vuoi fargliene una colpa ?? *Anche solo di aver provato a sognare con te ?*
> Sei arrivato dopo mi pare
> Eravate e siete sposati entrambi no??


Se vuole tenersi il marito e la sua famigliola non c'è niente da sognare! O vuoi la tua famiglia, e allora non ti fai l'amante, o sogni una vita con l'amante e fai quello che serve per rendere il sogno realtà.
In mezzo ci sono le scopamicizie nelle loro varie gradazioni. Ma non dichiari amore e non ti lasci andare a sogni che sai essere tali e sai di non avere il coraggio e la voglia di tradurli in realtà. Si chiama "ho voglia di scopare e sentirmi adorata e desiderata come una dea" e andrebbe diachiarata proprio con queste parole.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma cosa volevo da lei feath??
> Sei partito deciso che lei fosse la donna x te ?
> Quella che ti avrebbe stravolto e modificato una vita che dovresti trovare coraggio te di fare da solo ??


Le ho visto un potenziale enorme, la donna che vorrei al mio fianco. Non per cambiare la mia vita, per completarla, per poterla CONDIVIDERE con qualcuno. Per davvero stavolta.
Invece mi ha lasciato solo. E mi manca... Mi manca quello che avrebbe potuto essere, quello che lei poteva essere con me, per me.


----------



## Leda (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ohhh.. me le sono fatte (durante, prima no), e mi sono anche risposto. Solo che non volevo crederci, come non voglio ora. Ci spero ancora sai?
> So che è stupido eppure...
> *Mi sarebbe piaciuto che me lo avesse detto chiaro invece di dichiararmi amore dove non era.*


Si direbbe che sia impresa complicata, quella di chiamare le cose esattamente col loro nome.
Pensa, lei non c'è riuscita ai tempi e tu non ci stai riuscendo nemmeno ora, con prove ben più consistenti di quelle che avesse a disposizione lei allora.
Come la mettiamo?


----------



## tullio (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché francamente non mi frega una cippa se lei è felice o meno. Spero di no. Spero che stia di merda quanto sto io.


naaaa....sarebbe troppo brutto. Permettimi di pensare che non è così



feather ha detto:


> Invece mi preoccupo se mia moglie è felice, perché lei non mi ha mai  mentito, le sono immensamente grato per tutto quello che ha fatto e che  fa e si merita di essere felice e amata.


secondo naaaaa... si merita di esser felice ma...da sola? con te che pensi a un'altra? devi metterti il cuore in pace. Una storia, importante, è chiusa. Ti ha dato tanto e tu hai dato tanto. Ora devi prenderti le tue responsabilità, tenere dentro le lacrime e ricominciare ad esser vicino alla moglie. Se questa moglie merita di esser felice che dovrebbe fare? Cercarsi un altro anche lei? Dire che merita di esser felice e piangere dento per l'altra non è correttissimo. Naturalmetne capita, per carità, capita e lo sappiamo. ma occorre almeno fare il massimo per essere vicno a lei: magari a te non manca ma a lei manchi tu


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pensi che feather conoscesse talmente bene queata donna da non sospettare un abbandono?


L'ho vista benissimo, credimi. Abbandono incluso. Ma ci ho sperato e, purtroppo, ci spero ancora.



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Se per lui è stato un relief vivere un amore che non ha vissuto con la moglie allora dovrebbe essere grato. Cmq questa donna gli ha regalato emozioni. Qualcosa che lui adesso puo usare a suo vantaggio. Amare. Non è poco.


Al contrario, ho amato e mi ha buttato sul cassonetto. Non credo avrò più la voglia, la fiducia e la spinta per innamorarmi ancora. Mai. Direi piuttosto che ha preso l'ultimo gettone e sprecato con un giro a vuoto.
Ci riflettevo proprio in questa mia settimana in solitaria.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riuscite a cogliere quanto questa cosa sia paradossale?


Allo stesso modo in cui tu proprio non riesci a cogliere quello che sentiamo, a metterti nei miei (nostri) panni per un secondo.
Non me ne volere Brunetta, ho profonda stima di te. Ma qui mi sembra ci sia qualcosa che ti è proprio impossibile percepire.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> posso essere disperata in modo inconsolabile per essere stata respinta da chi amo ma non posso farne una colpa a lui di non amarmi e sentirmi vittima di lui o della sorte.


Se ti respinge dal giorno 1 senza darti modo di illuderti e sognare allora sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> manca tutta una parte ...
> e se manca nella ragione, manca anche nel sentire ...


La ragione funziona, è il sentire che va per conto suo...
Io, razionalmente, posso capire tutto, che mi ha preso in giro, che voleva solo un'evasione senza impegno. Che vuole la rassicurante famiglia, che la vita continua, che era un sogno che sognavo solo io.. Capisco tutto. Ma sto di merda uguale.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se ti respinge dal giorno 1 senza darti modo di illuderti e sognare allora sono d'accordo con te.



Ciao 

ma la stessa cosa, non vale anche per tua moglie? ...



sienne


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ipotizzavate vite future ?


Si, e anche lei. La sognava con me.



Carola ha detto:


> Quindi state li adesso x rassegnazione?


Perché il motivo per andarmene non c'è più. Mi sarei separato per vivere con la donna che amo. Adesso mi separo per..?
Giusto per vedere meno mio figlio?



Carola ha detto:


> Il Mio amante sperava in un futuro noi due il che significa non svere minimamebte piu speranza  di costruire li in casa e infatti si è separato


E ha fatto proprio un affarone, eh?
È più felice ora?



Carola ha detto:


> Voi due che vi sentite abbandonati, cosa avete fatto di concreto x dare speranza alle vostre storie nuove


E il tuo amante che lo ha fatto cosa ha guadagnato invece? 
A parte un calcio nel culo da parte tua intendo..
Non è una critica e'solo x capire


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un uomo innamorato, in media, è molto più esposto di una donna innamorata. Un uomo innamorato ha disperatamente bisogno di conferme di essere veramente amato, è più "debole" rispetto a una donna, proprio perché l'essere innamorato lo rende tutto quello che contrasta con l'essere maschio. Le donne che si dimenticano che gli uomini non sono come le donne non capiscono quanta fragilità in più c'è in un uomo innamorato e quanta paura di non essere davvero amato gli entra in circolo. Le donne a volte si comportano come delle stronze, per questa dimenticanza, o insensibilità, o chiamala come vuoi, della diversità maschile.


Non posso sverdeggiarti per cui.. :up::up::up:


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> La mia famiglia prima ancora  della coppia


Ecco brava, l'hai esplicitato stavolta. Brava, onesta.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo in cui tu proprio non riesci a cogliere quello che sentiamo, a metterti nei miei (nostri) panni per un secondo.
> Non me ne volere Brunetta, ho profonda stima di te. Ma qui mi sembra ci sia qualcosa che ti è proprio impossibile percepire.


Veramente ti capisco più io di quanto tu capisca altre.
L'amore non è un contratto è un'elaborazione di emozioni e non vuoi accettare che la tua amante abbia avuto un'elaborazione diversa dalla tua. 
Sei sempre fermo. Fai un passo per riconoscere che tu avevi cercato soluzioni esistenziali in lei  e poi ne fai due indietro nella delusione delle sue "false" promesse.
Scrivo "false" perché nell'elaborazione delle emozioni lei ha solo seguito un percorso diverso dal tuo, non ha certo pianificato di sedurti e abbandonarti.
Come vedi capisco te e lei.
Ma poveri pure i traditi eh che si prendono le vostre lacrime in testa. E' questo che è surreale. Come il ladro che si lamenta di essere stato ingannato dal complice e dia dell'insensibile a un rapinato che lo ascolta e gli porge il fazzoletto.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Mi metto dall'altra parte. Ti amo tanto ma non lascio quello che ho perchè tutto sommato qui non sto male. Questo è amore?


L'ha pure detto esplicitamente, le interessa la famiglia prima ancora della coppia. L'amore non lo ha neanche citato. Non credo sia quello l'argomento in discussione.
Stanno parlando di salvare la FAMIGLIA. Punto.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Si direbbe che sia impresa complicata, quella di chiamare le cose esattamente col loro nome.
> Pensa, lei non c'è riuscita ai tempi e tu non ci stai riuscendo nemmeno ora, con prove ben più consistenti di quelle che avesse a disposizione lei allora.
> Come la mettiamo?


Ufff, quante volte te lo devo dire? Mi sopravvaluti. Sempre.
A cosa ti riferisci? Al fatto che io non l'am(av)o?


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Dire che merita di esser felice e piangere dento per l'altra non è correttissimo. Naturalmetne capita, per carità, capita e lo sappiamo. ma occorre almeno fare il massimo per essere vicno a lei: magari a te non manca ma a lei manchi tu


Quindi? Cosa dovrei fare? Recitare la parte del maritino premuroso e amorevole? O separarmi?
Perché di provare sentimenti a comando io non sono capace.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma la stessa cosa, non vale anche per tua moglie? ...
> 
> ...


Credo di si. Quindi?


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poveri pure i traditi eh che si prendono le vostre lacrime in testa. E' questo che è surreale. Come il ladro che si lamenta di essere stato ingannato dal complice e dia dell'insensibile a un rapinato che lo ascolta e gli porge il fazzoletto.


Quindi?
Faccio la stessa domanda: cosa dovrei fare? Fare la parte del maritino premuroso e non sentire dolore ma solo amorevole gratitudine per mia moglie e la mia ex amante?


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivo "false" perché nell'elaborazione delle emozioni lei ha solo seguito un percorso diverso dal tuo, non ha certo pianificato di sedurti e abbandonarti.


Se lo avesse fatto un uomo tutte a dire che "l'ha sedotta e abbandonata, lo stronzo".


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi?
> Faccio la stessa domanda: cosa dovrei fare? Fare la parte del maritino premuroso e non sentire dolore ma solo amorevole gratitudine per mia moglie e la mia ex amante?


Ma no! Tu piangi per la tua delusione e per non aver trovato la soluzione ai tuoi problemi sentimentali ed emotivi.
Però dovresti riconoscere che la situazione è paradossale.
Per me riconoscerlo sarebbe il primo passo nella direzione giusta della presa d'atto della realtà. Quella presa d'atto che avrebbe dovuto giocoforza fare tua moglie se tu avessi coronato il tuo sogno con l'amante.
Ora dico una cosa cattivella: a me viene il dubbio che tu non consideri la possibilità di separarti perché tuo figlio rappresenta, anche se parzialmente, una tua fonte di gratificazione alla quale avresti tranquillamente rinunciato se ne avessi avuta (o quando ne avrai) una maggiore ma di quello che tu posa significare per lui ti importa poco. Per questo trovi crudele che la tua amante abbia abbandonato te ma non riesci a capire perché lei e Carola e altri non si sentano di abbandonare la famiglia, i figli perché si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se lo avesse fatto un uomo tutte a dire che "l'ha sedotta e abbandonata, lo stronzo".


Parlando di amanti?
Io direi piuttosto quello che dico a te.
Sentirla denigrare ti è utile? Fallo. Non è di sicuro una mia amica. Non cambia che il problema sei tu.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> tuo figlio rappresenta, anche se parzialmente, una tua fonte di gratificazione alla quale avresti tranquillamente rinunciato se ne avessi avuta (o quando ne avrai) una maggiore ma di quello che tu posa significare per lui ti importa poco. Per questo trovi crudele che la tua amante abbia abbandonato te ma non riesci a capire perché lei e Carola e altri non si sentano di abbandonare la famiglia, i figli perché si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli.


In altre parole non amo mio figlio ma solo me stesso. Lo uso solo come fonte di gratificazione per "consolarmi" nel frattempo.
Ho tradotto bene?


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non riesci a capire perché lei e Carola e altri non si sentano di abbandonare la famiglia, i figli perché si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli.


Se sono cosi puramente altruiste perché andare con un amante con il rischio di combinare un casino che ricadrebbe sui figli? 
Se non importa cosa hanno loro ma solo cosa dare ai figli, l'amante dovrebbe essere fuori discussione no? Men che meno confessarlo al marito.
Stesso discorso per la cariera, togliere così tanto ai figli.. una persona che "si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli" si preoccuperebbe appunto, prima dei figli, poi del tempo da dedicare alla cariera.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> In altre parole non amo mio figlio ma solo me stesso. Lo uso solo come fonte di gratificazione per "consolarmi" nel frattempo.
> Ho tradotto bene?


Non benissimo. Lo ami ma ami di più te stesso e della tua ricerca di accoglienza di te stesso, di comprensione, di amore tuo figlio fa parte. Lui diventa prioritario se non hai un'alternativa esistenziale più valida perché ti dà (anche attraverso quello che tu dai a lui!) una parte del senso che cerchi ma che non trovi sufficientemente in lui al punto di non considerare di rinunciare a parte di lui se tu puoi avere di più.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non benissimo. Lo ami ma ami di più te stesso e della tua ricerca di accoglienza di te stesso, di comprensione, di amore tuo figlio fa parte. Lui diventa prioritario se non hai un'alternativa esistenziale più valida perché ti dà (anche attraverso quello che tu dai a lui!) una parte del senso che cerchi ma che non trovi sufficientemente in lui al punto di non considerare di rinunciare a parte di lui se tu puoi avere di più.


E tutto questo è sbagliato e nessuno mai si dovrebbe separare se ama un'altra donna/uomo ma trovare completa soddisfazione nella cura dei figli. 
Ovviamente neppure tradire dato che la cura dei figli è la priorità e l'unica cosa che davvero abbia valore e vada perseguita.
Ho capito giusto?
Scusa ma mi lasci sempre i discorsi a metà...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se sono cosi puramente altruiste perché andare con un amante con il rischio di combinare un casino che ricadrebbe sui figli?
> Se non importa cosa hanno loro ma solo cosa dare ai figli, l'amante dovrebbe essere fuori discussione no? Men che meno confessarlo al marito.
> Stesso discorso per la cariera, togliere così tanto ai figli.. una persona che "si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli" si preoccuperebbe appunto, prima dei figli, poi del tempo da dedicare alla cariera.


Rendersi conto delle proprie priorità è un'impresa che per alcuni dura tutta la vita.
Non essere talebano.
Certo che in un mondo perfetto nessuno tradirebbe e tutti vivrebbero in armonia.
Nel mondo reale si commettono errori piccoli, grandi ed enormi e poi si sceglie quello che sembra meglio quando ci si rende che i propri errori verrebbero pagati da degli innocenti.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non essere talebano.


Veramente quella che mi suona talebana sei tu, da quello che scrivi sembra che la cura dei figli sia LA verità ultima e assoluta, l'unico bene da perseguire su questa terra e qualsiasi altra considerazione assume lo stato di "piccola cazzata da perdonare" al confronto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E tutto questo è sbagliato e nessuno mai si dovrebbe separare se ama un'altra donna/uomo ma trovare completa soddisfazione nella cura dei figli.
> Ovviamente neppure tradire dato che la cura dei figli è la priorità e l'unica cosa che davvero abbia valore e vada perseguita.
> Ho capito giusto?
> Scusa ma mi lasci sempre i discorsi a metà...


Per me ci si dovrebbe separare per sé, perché la vita matrimoniale non funzione, non per qualcun altro che si è scoperto di amare perché si è prima diventati amanti. Per me.
Quando si arriva, comunque sia andata, a rendersi conto che in un matrimonio non c'è amore e che anche per i figli sarebbe negativo vivere una famiglia nella quale c'è freddezza, rancore, delusione.
In qualsiasi situazione si dovrebbe cercare di dare quel che si può di meglio ai figli, facendolo si è anche enormemente ripagati e gratificati.
Ma i figli non devono essere la sostituzione di quello che non si è potuto avere facendo pesare a loro di essere stati causa della nostra infelicità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Veramente quella che mi suona talebana sei tu, da quello che scrivi sembra che la cura dei figli sia LA verità ultima e assoluta, l'unico bene da perseguire su questa terra e qualsiasi altra considerazione assume lo stato di "piccola cazzata da perdonare" al confronto.


Io ho consapevolezza dei mie valori e delle mie priorità. A domanda rispondo. Tu trova le tue priorità.
Edit: non puoi pretendere che gli altri siano sempre coerenti perché tu per primo non lo sei. Questo è il paradossale delle discussione e il tuo essere talebano.


----------



## feather (12 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ci si dovrebbe separare per sé, perché la vita matrimoniale non funzione, non per qualcun altro che si è scoperto di amare perché si è prima diventati amanti. Per me.
> Quando si arriva, comunque sia andata, a rendersi conto che in un matrimonio non c'è amore e che anche per i figli sarebbe negativo vivere una famiglia nella quale c'è freddezza, rancore, delusione.
> In qualsiasi situazione si dovrebbe cercare di dare quel che si può di meglio ai figli, facendolo si è anche enormemente ripagati e gratificati.
> Ma i figli non devono essere la sostituzione di quello che non si è potuto avere facendo pesare a loro di essere stati causa della nostra infelicità.


Ma non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello che mio figlio sia la causa della mia infelicità. Anzi.

Poi nel mio matrimonio non c'è rancore, forse delusione (sua), e freddezza (mia, ma anche sua). Per mio figlio è negativo vivere in un matrimonio così? È un buon esempio di matrimonio? Io sono un buon esempio di padre? È meglio un padre e una madre che vivono insieme da buoni amici o un padre e una madre separati e felici con qualcun'altro?
Io la risposta a queste domande non ce l'ho. Se tu ce l'hai sono tutt'orecchi. Davvero.


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ohhh.. me le sono fatte (durante, prima no), e mi sono anche risposto. Solo che non volevo crederci, come non voglio ora. Ci spero ancora sai?
> So che è stupido eppure...
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto che me lo avesse detto chiaro invece di dichiararmi amore dove non era.


Feather in quei momenti forse era amore. In quei momenti forse ci ha pensato. Ma state entrambi nella situazione nella quale eravate prima di essere amanti. Forse tutto questo un senso ce l'ha.


----------



## MK (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> L'ha pure detto esplicitamente, le interessa la famiglia prima ancora della coppia. L'amore non lo ha neanche citato. Non credo sia quello l'argomento in discussione.
> Stanno parlando di salvare la FAMIGLIA. Punto.


Tesoro, se mi innamorassi di un uomo sposato non riuscirei a chiedergli di lasciare la famiglia per me. Non mi prenderei mai questa responsabilità. Poi se il grande amore finisce la colpa sarebbe la mia che gli ho chiesto di abbandonare tutto. Le parole non sono fatti.


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> L'ha pure detto esplicitamente, le interessa la famiglia prima ancora della coppia. L'amore non lo ha neanche citato. Non credo sia quello l'argomento in discussione.
> Stanno parlando di salvare la FAMIGLIA. Punto.


Perché tu cosa fai scusa ?
Solo che sei piu coniglio 
Non scegli subisco le scelte di altri 
Altre anzi
Il mollarti  dell amante 
Il volere state a tutti i costi di tua moglie 
E allora impegnati li 

Il mio amante mi chiedi cosa ha ottenuto separandosi?
La possibilità di vivere ancora un amore come crede sia possibile lui
In casa non poteva più averlo ma nemmeno dire provare interesse x la moglie non gli mancava più non la desiderava non stava piu cosi bene
Non si e separato x me!

Vuole darle la possibilità di essere amata 

Ci va coraggio x questo e soptutto avere speranza zero di miglioramento
Io non ho speranza zero x mia coppia 
La tua ex amante nemmeno 

Tu pare di si

Feath sei un caro ragazzo pure romantico e sensibile credo e ti sei preso una sbandata forte e lei ti ha illuso
Adesso reagisci cazzo

Reagisci
Orgoglio no??
Anche se  diceva di amarti e probsbilm lo ha fatto ha scelto la famiglia adesso e un altro uomo 

rispetta sua scelta e guarda oltre 

Non poteva essere lei la soluzione a tutto
Nessuno lo e mai x un altra persona !!

Un abbraccio e stai su!!


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Credo di si. Quindi?



Ciao 

semplice: quello che stai a "rimproverare" da mesi alla tua ex-amante qui,
è quello che hai fatto tu con tua moglie. Ciò potrebbe portarti a comprendere,
che a volte il sentire nell'arco, anche di poco tempo, può o cambiare o uno 
si rende conto che non è quello che vuole realmente. È andata così ... 
come con te e tua moglie ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se sono cosi puramente altruiste perché andare con un amante con il rischio di combinare un casino che ricadrebbe sui figli?
> Se non importa cosa hanno loro ma solo cosa dare ai figli, l'amante dovrebbe essere fuori discussione no? Men che meno confessarlo al marito.
> Stesso discorso per la cariera, togliere così tanto ai figli.. una persona che "si pongono il problema non di cosa avere loro ma di che cosa toglierebbero ai figli" si preoccuperebbe appunto, prima dei figli, poi del tempo da dedicare alla cariera.


Non hai capito un casso
Medio tra miei bisogni e quelli dei figli
Idem tra lavoro e figli
Noi donne siamo multitasking non lo sapevi feath ?

Dio quanto brucia che una donna vi lasci 
Ma leggere te se sentissi cosi mio ex amante mi confermerebbe solo di aver fatto bene !!!!

Non ti si puo sentire ogni tanto feath
 Uno puo sbagliare può vivere sta cosa può decidere di farlo e poi scegliere 

Sbagliato giusto siamo umani

Anche avere amante e stare in famiglia può essere una scelta sai

Non lo hai fatto pure tu???


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> La ragione funziona, è il sentire che va per conto suo...
> Io, razionalmente, posso capire tutto, che mi ha preso in giro, che voleva solo un'evasione senza impegno. Che vuole la rassicurante famiglia, che la vita continua, che era un sogno che sognavo solo io.. Capisco tutto. Ma sto di merda uguale.
> Non so se mi spiego.



Ciao 

vedi, manca tutta una parte ... completamente. 
Continui a focalizzare solo una: quella di lei nei tuoi di confronti. 
E tu? Tu vivevi doppiamente ... una vita a casa e una con speranze per un futuro. 
Quello che hai dato da una parte, l'hai tolta dall'altra ecc. ecc. 
L'insieme ... ti dovrebbe portare a capire, che come si è comportata la tua amante,
così ti sei comportato - anche se con modalità differenti - anche tu ... 
Nel sentire, tra sensi di responsabilità e sensi di nostalgia o desiderio, 
si innesca come un tipo di "Dämpfer" -> smorzerebbe e equilibrerebbe tanto il sentire.
Perché arriveresti a capire, che è dannatamente umano, credere e non credere ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Non hai capito un casso
> Medio tra miei bisogni e quelli dei figli
> Idem tra lavoro e figli
> Noi donne siamo multitasking non lo sapevi feath ?
> ...



Ciao 

il fatto è, che lui ha fatto la stessa cosa. 
Anche se in termini differenti, ma sempre la stessa cosa è. 

Non mette le cose in rapporto tra loro, che come lui anche lei è umana ... 

Anche lui prima ha creduto in una cosa, così anche lei ... poi si sceglie ... 


sienne


----------



## Carola (12 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il fatto è, che lui ha fatto la stessa cosa.
> Anche se in termini differenti, ma sempre la stessa cosa è.
> ...


Ciao sienne

Hai perfettamente ragione

Non ci sente più feath


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma non mi è mai passata per l'anticamera del cervello che mio figlio sia la causa della mia infelicità. Anzi.
> 
> Poi nel mio matrimonio non c'è rancore, forse delusione (sua), e freddezza (mia, ma anche sua). Per mio figlio è negativo vivere in un matrimonio così? È un buon esempio di matrimonio? Io sono un buon esempio di padre? È meglio un padre e una madre che vivono insieme da buoni amici o un padre e una madre separati e felici con qualcun'altro?
> Io la risposta a queste domande non ce l'ho. Se tu ce l'hai sono tutt'orecchi. Davvero.


La risposta, mi spiace, ma l'hai tu. Devi fare quello che ti fa sentire sereno e coerente.


----------



## sienne (13 Aprile 2014)

Ciao 

Feather, non c'è l'amore e basta, ci sono gli amori in una vita.
Con forze e dinamiche differenti, che si completano, che stanno agli opposti ecc. 
Scegliere la famiglia, non è una cosa astratta ... e scegliere per certi amori,
che a lei danno di più, danno un equilibrio, danno una completezza ... 
Un quotidiano, che comprende quell'uomo adattato per quel ruolo, con quei 
figli, con quella casa, con tutto quello che né concerne ... un abbraccio visto 
del padre verso un loro figlio, un pranzo ... una storia raccontata ... un tocco ...
tanti piccoli grandi amori ... che riempiono, che danno tanti colori ... 

Questa consapevolezza non la si ha così ... si crea ... comparando e vivendo. 
Se lei è arrivata alla conclusione, che gli amori che comportano la famiglia
per lei valgono e le danno di più ... in confronto ad un'amore di coppia, 
perché te la prendi così tanto? Perché quello che vale per te, non vale anche 
per gli altri? Cioè, pretendi consapevolezza e chiarezza, mentre sei stato il 
primo a non averne ... a non aver capito, a non aver creduto, a non aver sperato ... 

Te la prendi e condanni in un certo senso, le debolezze / i limiti degli altri. 
Limiti ... che sono anche i tuoi ... E se si dovesse seguire la tua di teoria,
saresti un caso perso, un caso che non potrebbe andare oltre ... perché 
mancano certe risorse alla base. Ti suona un campanello? 
Così parli di tua moglie. Condannata, a non potersi sviluppare e crescere ... 
perché oltre ... né vede, né ha le capacità, né ha le risorse di poterci andare ... 

Ti rendi conto?


sienne


----------



## Carola (13 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Feather, non c'è l'amore e basta, ci sono gli amori in una vita.
> Con forze e dinamiche differenti, che si completano, che stanno agli opposti ecc.
> ...


Bellissimo sienne
Sei davvero in gamba


----------



## Etrusco (13 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Feather, non c'è l'amore e basta, ci sono gli amori in una vita.
> Con forze e dinamiche differenti, che si completano, che stanno agli opposti ecc.
> ...



Sienne, sono in una posizione simile a feather, credo di provare quello che prova lui, ma ti ringrazio perché hai inquadrato bene quello che forse dovrebbe valere anche per la mia storia. Capisco la "rabbia" di feather nel sentirsi rifiutato come uomo di coppia. Capisco però che lei non ha scelto di fare coppia con un altro uomo, ma di fare famiglia coi figli e "anche" con un altro uomo.
 Feather, e' probabile che se non avesse figli la tua amante avrebbe anche potuto lasciare il marito....ma la vita non e fatta solo di amore di coppia, ma è' fatta principalmente di quel quotidiano che Sienne ha perfettamente dipinto nel neretto e che di fronte ad una scelta pesa molto di più delle farfalle allo stomaco che qualsiasi amante le avrebbe potuto far provare. Qualsiasi, feather, non ti sentire sminuito dalla scelta che ha fatto.
lo sai che sono simile a te come sensibilità' ma se dai alla tua/mia storia una lettura come quella riportata, vedrai che ti renderai conto che la rabbia e' ingiustificata.


detto questo, e' poi da vedere come le donne, una votata fatta la scelta, scelgano il modo più indolore per loro, e solo per loro, per superare l'equivoco....ma questo e' un altro discorso!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Feather, e' probabile che se non avesse figli la tua amante avrebbe anche potuto lasciare il marito....ma la vita non e fatta solo di amore di coppia, ma è' fatta principalmente di quel quotidiano che Sienne ha perfettamente dipinto nel neretto e che di fronte ad una scelta pesa molto di più delle farfalle allo stomaco che qualsiasi amante le avrebbe potuto far provare. Qualsiasi, feather, non ti sentire sminuito dalla scelta che ha fatto.


Non sono d'accordo. 
Punto primo: una questione di TEMPI e esperienze. Feather non è più, se lo è mai stato, innamorato di sua moglie. Forse invece la sua amante perlomeno ERA stata innamorata del marito.
Punto secondo: c'è chi crede che la propria vita, una volta realizzati quelli che qualcuno chiama "i compiti esistenziali" (fare figli, dare un contributo lavorativo al mondo) sia CHIUSA. E chi invece pensa di no. La prospettiva di chi resta in famiglia NONOSTANTE un amore forte (do per scontato qualcosa che forse non era, però per ipotesi ci sta, eh) è quella di diventare nonno. 
Chi invece fa il salto crede di ricominciare una cosa nuova, di essere nuovo e allontana di parecchio la morte, intesa non come la fine della vita (che è la norma per tutti), ma come l'irrigidimento, il _rigor mortis_, l'anticipazione di ciò che comunque sarà: innestando un po' di morte nella vita ci si abitua meglio all'idea.


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Punto primo: una questione di TEMPI e esperienze. Feather non è più, se lo è mai stato, innamorato di sua moglie. Forse invece la sua amante perlomeno ERA stata innamorata del marito.
> Punto secondo: c'è chi crede che la propria vita, una volta realizzati quelli che qualcuno chiama "i compiti esistenziali" (fare figli, dare un contributo lavorativo al mondo) sia CHIUSA. E chi invece pensa di no. La prospettiva di chi resta in famiglia NONOSTANTE un amore forte (do per scontato qualcosa che forse non era, però per ipotesi ci sta, eh) è quella di diventare nonno.
> Chi invece fa il salto crede di ricominciare una cosa nuova, di essere nuovo e allontana di parecchio la morte, intesa non come la fine della vita (che è la norma per tutti), ma come l'irrigidimento, il _rigor mortis_, l'anticipazione di ciò che comunque sarà: innestando un po' di morte nella vita ci si abitua meglio all'idea.


Fantastica, ma perché continui a evocare immagini mortifere collocandole quasi di default all'interno di una famiglia? Già tempo fa mi turbò una tua espressione "lascia che seppelliscano i loro morti" riferita alle operazioni che ritenevi si facciano normalmente in un menage. A volte è come dici sopra, a volte no, si muore e si vive, si può vivere, morire, sopravvivere, risorgere o zombizzare vampirizzare ecc. ovunque. Accezioni di vita e di morte secondo me le trovi ovunque, e dipendono non dall'istituzione in cui quella cosa è, ma come si dipinge questa dentro la cornice. Ci sono tanti amori, quante le vite e le tappe della vita e le sensibilità e le intelligenze e le tappe della vita, tanti dolori quanto le vite e le sensibilità e le intelligenze, e ricito la Matraini quando alluse a una certa qualità dei brividi della quotidianità. Già, brividi! Intesi come improvvisi trasalimenti, attivazioni di pelle e di pensieri. Perfino l'idea della morte, della precarietà, può essere molto più naturalmente connaturata alla vita di quanto lasci intendere la tua evocazione di un innesto, quasi dando a intendere che la quotidianità istituzionale è un esercizio rassegnato per abituarsi alla morte (ma forse ho capito male). Certo, ognuno dovrebbe vivere tutte le accezioni, trovare la meraviglia in ogni sentimento, perfino in quella poderosissima accezione della vita che è la noia, e anche a volte l'accidia. Oppure, ognuno dovrebbe vivere la vita più adatta a sé (lo dice una che ha tradito i suoi natali di zitella e mal gliene incolse), e la ricerca di questa, e un umile e meravigliato impegno in questo rivela contenuto di nobiltà e di vita in tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sienne, sono in una posizione simile a feather, credo di provare quello che prova lui, ma ti ringrazio perché hai inquadrato bene quello che forse dovrebbe valere anche per la mia storia. Capisco la "rabbia" di feather nel sentirsi rifiutato come uomo di coppia. Capisco però che lei non ha scelto di fare coppia con un altro uomo, ma di fare famiglia coi figli e "anche" con un altro uomo.
> Feather, e' probabile che se non avesse figli la tua amante avrebbe anche potuto lasciare il marito....ma la vita non e fatta solo di amore di coppia, ma è' fatta principalmente di quel quotidiano che Sienne ha perfettamente dipinto nel neretto e che di fronte ad una scelta pesa molto di più delle farfalle allo stomaco che qualsiasi amante le avrebbe potuto far provare. Qualsiasi, feather, non ti sentire sminuito dalla scelta che ha fatto.
> lo sai che sono simile a te come sensibilità' ma se dai alla tua/mia storia una lettura come quella riportata, vedrai che ti renderai conto che la rabbia e' ingiustificata.
> 
> ...


Un'ovazione a Sienne ma anche a te.:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fantastica, ma perché continui a evocare immagini mortifere collocandole quasi di default all'interno di una famiglia? Già tempo fa mi turbò una tua espressione "lascia che seppelliscano i loro morti" riferita alle operazioni che ritenevi si facciano normalmente in un menage. A volte è come dici sopra, a volte no, si muore e si vive, si può vivere, morire, sopravvivere, risorgere o zombizzare vampirizzare ecc. ovunque. Accezioni di vita e di morte secondo me le trovi ovunque, e dipendono non dall'istituzione in cui quella cosa è, ma come si dipinge questa dentro la cornice. Ci sono tanti amori, quante le vite e le tappe della vita e le sensibilità e le intelligenze e le tappe della vita, tanti dolori quanto le vite e le sensibilità e le intelligenze, e ricito la Matraini quando alluse a una certa qualità dei brividi della quotidianità. Già, brividi! Intesi come improvvisi trasalimenti, attivazioni di pelle e di pensieri. Perfino l'idea della morte, della precarietà, può essere molto più naturalmente connaturata alla vita di quanto lasci intendere la tua evocazione di un innesto, quasi dando a intendere che la quotidianità istituzionale è un esercizio rassegnato per abituarsi alla morte (ma forse ho capito male). Certo, ognuno dovrebbe vivere tutte le accezioni, trovare la meraviglia in ogni sentimento, perfino in quella poderosissima accezione della vita che è la noia, e anche a volte l'accidia. Oppure, ognuno dovrebbe vivere la vita più adatta a sé (lo dice una che ha tradito i suoi natali di zitella e mal gliene incolse), e la ricerca di questa, e un umile e meravigliato impegno in questo rivela contenuto di nobiltà e di vita in tutto.


:up:
Quello che si riesce a trovare dentro la quotidianità e alla famiglia dipende dalle risorse di vedere e assaporare la vita che non sono di tutti.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> rispetta sua scelta e guarda oltre


Su questo hai ragione.
In questi giorni di solitudine ci ho pensato molto al "guardare oltre".
E ho capito diverse cose a riguardo che prima non riuscivo a mettere a fuoco.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> è quello che hai fatto tu con tua moglie.


Può darsi, sta di fatto che non la voglio rivedere, mi fa troppo male.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Medio tra miei bisogni e quelli dei figli


Anch'io.
Quando dico che avrei lasciato mia moglie per vivere con lei intendevo proprio questo: mediare tra i miei bisogni e quelli di mio figlio. 
Anche se Brunetta non ne è convinta.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> L'insieme ... ti dovrebbe portare a capire, che come si è comportata la tua amante,
> così ti sei comportato - anche se con modalità differenti - anche tu ...


Probabilmente hai ragione, ci penserò su.
Anche se non credo che mi farà sentire meglio.

Perché non concordo sul "quello che hai dato da una parte l'hai tolto dall'altra". Ho forse non ho ben capito cosa intendi con quella frase...


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> sei stato il
> primo a non averne ... a non aver capito, a non aver creduto, a non aver sperato ...


A non aver creduto e sperato in cosa?



sienne ha detto:


> E se si dovesse seguire la tua di teoria,
> saresti un caso perso, un caso che non potrebbe andare oltre ... perché
> mancano certe risorse alla base. Ti suona un campanello?
> Così parli di tua moglie. Condannata, a non potersi sviluppare e crescere ...
> ...


Scusa ma non ti seguo, potresti esplicitare e/o rifrasare?


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione.
> In questi giorni di solitudine ci ho pensato molto al "guardare oltre".
> E ho capito diverse cose a riguardo che prima non riuscivo a mettere a fuoco.


Ma questa è un'affermazione importante. Mettere a fuoco, vuol dire che si comincia a vedere la forma. Anzi forma e contenuto.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Capisco però che lei non ha scelto di fare coppia con un altro uomo, ma di fare famiglia coi figli e "anche" con un altro uomo.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Punto primo: una questione di TEMPI e esperienze. Feather non è più, se lo è mai stato, innamorato di sua moglie. Forse invece la sua amante perlomeno ERA stata innamorata del marito.
> Punto secondo: c'è chi crede che la propria vita, una volta realizzati quelli che qualcuno chiama "i compiti esistenziali" (fare figli, dare un contributo lavorativo al mondo) sia CHIUSA. E chi invece pensa di no. La prospettiva di chi resta in famiglia NONOSTANTE un amore forte (do per scontato qualcosa che forse non era, però per ipotesi ci sta, eh) è quella di diventare nonno.
> Chi invece fa il salto crede di ricominciare una cosa nuova, di essere nuovo e allontana di parecchio la morte, intesa non come la fine della vita (che è la norma per tutti), ma come l'irrigidimento, il _rigor mortis_, l'anticipazione di ciò che comunque sarà: innestando un po' di morte nella vita ci si abitua meglio all'idea.


Punto primo: non credo sia mai stata innamorata di suo marito neppure lei.
Punto secondo: non sento questo legame tra paura della morte e nuova relazione. Per come li sento sono due cose distinte e separate, la voglia di una nuova relazione nasce da altro.

Lei appunto ha scelto una famiglia, non un compagno. Il compagno gli serve solo in funzione di tenere in piedi la famiglia.
Per me condividere il quotidiano, quello che vedo e sento con la mia compagna è una cosa importantissima. Per lei è un optional sacrificabile.
L'altra ipotesi non la voglio neanche considerare.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma questa è un'affermazione importante. Mettere a fuoco, vuol dire che si comincia a vedere la forma. Anzi forma e contenuto.


Si, ma sarà anche importante ma non mi piace neanche un po' la forma che comincio a intravedere.


----------



## Innominata (13 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ma sarà anche impo
> Mrtante ma non mi piace neanche un po' la forma che comincio a intravedere.


Magari e' proprio questo il motivo per cui fino a ora non l'hai intravista. Ma cominci a vederci piu chiaro anche se non ti piace.


----------



## feather (13 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Magari e' proprio questo il motivo per cui fino a ora non l'hai intravista. Ma cominci a vederci piu chiaro anche se non ti piace.


Potrebbe essere, ma credo che il fattore scatenante sia stato la mia (quasi)relazione con la mia ex amante. Prima vivevo relativamente sereno nella mia inconsapevolezza.
Avrei, credo, potuto continuare ancora a lungo così, forse per sempre.


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sienne, sono in una posizione simile a feather, credo di provare quello che prova lui, ma ti ringrazio perché hai inquadrato bene quello che forse dovrebbe valere anche per la mia storia. Capisco la "rabbia" di feather nel sentirsi rifiutato come uomo di coppia. Capisco però che lei non ha scelto di fare coppia con un altro uomo, ma di fare famiglia coi figli e "anche" con un altro uomo.
> Feather, e' probabile che se non avesse figli la tua amante avrebbe anche potuto lasciare il marito....ma la vita non e fatta solo di amore di coppia, ma è' fatta principalmente di quel quotidiano che Sienne ha perfettamente dipinto nel neretto e che di fronte ad una scelta pesa molto di più delle farfalle allo stomaco che qualsiasi amante le avrebbe potuto far provare. Qualsiasi, feather, non ti sentire sminuito dalla scelta che ha fatto.
> lo sai che sono simile a te come sensibilità' ma se dai alla tua/mia storia una lettura come quella riportata, vedrai che ti renderai conto che la rabbia e' ingiustificata.
> 
> ...



Ciao

non è una questione di donna o uomo. 
A volte un tale percorso può anche portare con sé serenità,
perche si scopre, cosa è importante per se stessi ...
E così si ha un occhio che sorride e uno degli addii ...


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se lo avesse fatto un uomo tutte a dire che "l'ha sedotta e abbandonata, lo stronzo".


non hai tutti i torti:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere, ma credo che il fattore scatenante sia stato la mia (quasi)relazione con la mia ex amante. Prima vivevo relativamente sereno nella mia inconsapevolezza.
> Avrei, credo, potuto continuare ancora a lungo così, forse per sempre.


ma tu hai comparato l'incomparabile: la realtà... e l'illusione


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non hai tutti i torti:smile:


La questione non è stronzo o stronza perché la cosa è superata. Lei non è ora stronza perché non vuole tenerselo come amante promettendo chissà cosa. Lei ha chiuso perché ha scelto la famiglia.


----------



## Leda (14 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ufff, quante volte te lo devo dire? Mi sopravvaluti. Sempre.
> A cosa ti riferisci? Al fatto che io non l'am(av)o?


Uff, che salame che sei 
Io non credo che non ti amasse, penso però che non tutti diano ai sentimenti tra un uomo e una donna lo stesso peso. Non credo vi siate scontrati tanto sull'essenza del vostro rapporto, quanto sul significato che tale essenza avrebbe assunto in termini di decisioni e di scelte. La frattura, tra voi, dev'essersi consumata su quel punto. Sono convinta che lei abbia analizzato la portata delle conseguenze delle azioni che si dichiarava disposta a compiere solo quando si è trovata quasi sul punto di farle, e allora si è resa conto dell'inconsistenza delle sue certezze.
D'altro canto, se a lei inizialmente pareva possibile smuovere mari e monti, sull'onda dell'intensità delle sensazioni, può anche starci che abbia effettuato una lettura non profonda di sé stessa e della realtà; ma tu, alla luce dei fatti e dei mesi trascorsi dal suo abbandono, su cosa basi le speranze che torni sui suoi passi?
Vuoi forse batterla in irrazionalità?
Allora dovresti per lo meno contemplarla nel quadro, questa irrazionalità, cioè ammettere che anche lei possa essere stata stata molto molto irrazionale quando ti ha fatto certe promesse (che infatti poi non ha mantenuto).
Mi sono spiegata meglio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione non è stronzo o stronza perché la cosa è superata. Lei non è ora stronza perché non vuole tenerselo come amante promettendo chissà cosa. Lei ha chiuso perché ha scelto la famiglia.


ok, ma non stavamo dicendo quello. Il punto è che lei ha detto, ha progettato, ha illuso. E come stereotipo è più frequente la donna sedotta e abbandonata o per meglio dire illusa e abbandonata, rispetto all'uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok, ma non stavamo dicendo quello. Il punto è che lei ha detto, ha progettato, ha illuso. E come stereotipo è più frequente la donna sedotta e abbandonata o per meglio dire illusa e abbandonata, rispetto all'uomo.


Nello stereotipo l'uomo che fa questo lo fa per ottenere sesso.
Non credo che lei l'abbia fatto per questo perché Feather ci sarebbe stato lo stesso. Solo che poi la relazione sessuale da amanti li ha coinvolti entrambi e lei ha valutato male la situazione.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nello stereotipo *l'uomo che fa questo lo fa per ottenere sesso*.
> Non credo che lei l'abbia fatto per questo perché Feather ci sarebbe stato lo stesso. Solo che poi la relazione sessuale da amanti li ha coinvolti entrambi e lei ha valutato male la situazione.


Ma ci sono uomini e donne che lo fanno solo per sentirsi fighi. Il sesso ce l'hanno già col partner ufficiale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nello stereotipo l'uomo che fa questo lo fa per ottenere sesso.
> Non credo che lei l'abbia fatto per questo perché Feather ci sarebbe stato lo stesso. Solo che poi la relazione sessuale da amanti li ha coinvolti entrambi e lei ha valutato male la situazione.


Io credo che l'uomo non cerchi solo il sesso di per sè, ma emozioni, come la donna. Lei secondo me cercava emozioni e Fitèr gliele ha date, solo che in lui è nato un sentimento. I sentimenti sfociano in progetti, non si accontentano dell'attimo. Brutta bestia i sentimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo che l'uomo non cerchi solo il sesso di per sè, ma emozioni, come la donna. Lei secondo me cercava emozioni e Fitèr gliele ha date, solo che in lui è nato un sentimento. I sentimenti sfociano in progetti, non si accontentano dell'attimo. Brutta bestia i sentimenti.


Lui le rimprovera di aver detto bugie e che se si fosse trattato di un uomo avrebbe pensato alla malafede.
Chi cerca solo emozioni non illude a meno che illusioni e i progetti fantasticati non siano l'armamentario per le emozioni.
Da come la racconta Feather lei cercava le stesse cose che cercava lui, ha solo valutato diversamente i pro e i contro, anche all'interno dei suoi condizionamenti culturali e sociali. Non ci ha dato elementi per considerarla una in malafede.


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu hai comparato l'incomparabile: la realtà... e l'illusione


Che affarone che ho fatto!


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti e dei mesi trascorsi dal suo abbandono, su cosa basi le speranze che torni sui suoi passi?


Sul nulla più assoluto. La mente me lo spiega bene che non c'è il minimo appiglio per questa speranza. Tuttavia resiste perché l'alternativa è il nulla. Nulla in cui sperare, nulla a cui guardare, un'eterna quieta stasi fino alla morte.



Leda ha detto:


> Vuoi forse batterla in irrazionalità?


No. Vedi sopra. Non voglio batterla in alcunché. Vorrei solo vedere davanti a me un percorso che mi porti al sentirmi soddisfatto della vita che faccio e invece vedo tutt'intorno a me solo un deserto di solitudine. Lei era la compagna con cui potevo condividere i miei pensieri e emozioni. L'ultimo biglietto per quel viaggio. 
Ora so che è un viaggio che non farò mai.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sul nulla più assoluto. La mente me lo spiega bene che non c'è il minimo appiglio per questa speranza. Tuttavia resiste perché l'alternativa è il nulla. Nulla in cui sperare, nulla a cui guardare, un'eterna quieta stasi fino alla morte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adessosei in lutto, in un pessimismo cosmico che è' anche il mio....però' penso anche che il cervello umano abbia un sistema di autodifesa che quanto prima ti farà girare gli "interruttori" giusti. Supererai la fase depressiva e probabilmente troverai qualcuno più adatto a te ed a ciò che la tua anima cerca.

adesso devi solo cercare.....di non pensare (con me non funziona, però si razzola male per predicare bene, no?)


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> troverai qualcuno più adatto a te ed a ciò che la tua anima cerca.


Wishful thinking.... ma anche qui la parte razionale mi dice che è una stronzata. 

Ovviamente ti auguro tutto il bene possibile, parlo per me.


----------



## Carola (15 Aprile 2014)

Feath da quanto è che non la vedi?

Sai, non ricordo come finita perdonami

Avrvi messo pressioni tu o lei ha voluto chiuderla e perché ?


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Feath da quanto è che non la vedi?
> 
> Avrvi messo pressioni tu o lei ha voluto chiuderla e perché ?


La intravedo in corridoio ogni tanto perché perché lavora in un ufficio collegato.
Ma l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti per davvero credo fosse Ottobre 2013, forse anche prima..
Poi mi ha detto, lei, che non mi avrebbe più scritto perchè doveva concentrarsi sul marito, questo sempre a Ottobre. Il giorno del suo compleanno, metà Novembre mi pare, le ho mandato un messaggio di auguri e disattivato la casella di posta.

Silenzio assoluto da allora, eccetto un pomeriggio a Gennaio in cui mi chiede perché ho chiuso la casella di posta.
Quindi sono almeno 6 mesi di silenzio direi. Dovrebbe essermi passata eh? Invece...


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> La intravedo in corridoio ogni tanto perché perché *lavora in un ufficio collegato*.
> Ma l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti per davvero credo fosse Ottobre 2013, forse anche prima..
> Poi mi ha detto, lei, che non mi avrebbe più scritto perchè doveva concentrarsi sul marito, questo sempre a Ottobre. Il giorno del suo compleanno, metà Novembre mi pare, le ho mandato un messaggio di auguri e disattivato la casella di posta.
> 
> ...


Cambiare lavoro è impossibile?


----------



## Innominata (15 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Cambiare lavoro è impossibile?


L'ho pensato anch'io. Ma non solo, e non tanto per lei, ma proprio per Feather; e anche per la moglie. Forse se in questo momento non è possibile indurre il cambiamento intervenendo direttamente nel loro rapporto, sui sentimenti e sulle relazioni, forse si potrebbero immaginare -fantasticare-?, vie traverse. Feather, tu lavori, e vivi, all'altro capo del mondo. Ma non vieni da li, credo. Sarebbe possibile immaginare per la vita della vostra famiglia uno scenario "boreale"? Cosa potrebbe cambiare?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Ma non solo, e non tanto per lei, ma proprio per Feather; e anche per la moglie. Forse se in questo momento non è possibile indurre il cambiamento intervenendo direttamente nel loro rapporto, sui sentimenti e sulle relazioni, forse si potrebbero immaginare -fantasticare-?, vie traverse. Feather, tu lavori, e vivi, all'altro capo del mondo. Ma non vieni da li, credo. Sarebbe possibile immaginare per la tua vita uno scenario "boreale"? Cosa potrebbe cambiare?


Un cambiamento per Feather certo. Forse il lavoro potrebbe essere un primo passo. Il loro amore è nato lì.


----------



## feather (16 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Cambiare lavoro è impossibile?





Innominata ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io. Ma non solo, e non tanto per lei, ma proprio per Feather; e anche per la moglie. Forse se in questo momento non è possibile indurre il cambiamento intervenendo direttamente nel loro rapporto, sui sentimenti e sulle relazioni, forse si potrebbero immaginare -fantasticare-?, vie traverse. Feather, tu lavori, e vivi, all'altro capo del mondo. Ma non vieni da li, credo. Sarebbe possibile immaginare per la vita della vostra famiglia uno scenario "boreale"? Cosa potrebbe cambiare?


Ci ho pensato anch'io ma perderei un bel lavoro, ben pagato, con orari flessibili che tutto sommato non mi dispiace, l'azienda mi sta pure pagando gli studi, rinunciare a tutto questo per..?
Per non vedere lei?
Cosa potrebbe cambiare? Onestamente non lo so. L'altro giorno, tornato dalle ferie mia moglie mi chiedeva com'è e come non è e io, mentre parlavo, percepivo chiarissima la distanza che ci separa, il modo completamente diverso di sentire e vedere il mondo, gli interessi, non tanto dalle parole in sé, più una sensazione a pelle, i toni. Non so come spiegare. Sarà che ora sono ipersensibile alla cosa..

Lo scenario boreale poi mi fa paura perché... non c'è ritorno. La dovrei portare via dal suo paese, da un lavoro e poi? Se qualcosa va storto? Divorziare con lei all'estero sarebbe davvero un bagno di sangue. Le avrei portato via tutto per lasciarla sola in un paese straniero?
Se poi per boreale intendi Italia.. non se ne parla neanche. Non serve che ti parli dello sfacelo economico, ma soprattutto sociale che c'è lì.
Però ho pensato si, di rinunciare a questo lavoro tranquillo e con gli orari flessibili, ma lo farei solo se trovassi un lavoro che mi desse l'idea di essere utile. Utile alla società intendo e più stimolante per me.
Andarmene con il rischio di trovarmi poi a doverla lasciare sola in un paese straniero dovo averle portato via tutto... non ce la farei. E se poi ritorna in patria? E il figlio? Sarebbe davvero un casino.

Io per adesso mi sono rassegnato a "tirare la carretta" in termini emotivi in questo matrimonio. Ma non posso dire di essere sicuro di resistere per sempre.


----------



## biancoenero (16 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo.. non c'è nessuna/o che abbia vissuto una storia extra intensa ma che, una volta finita, sia riuscita/o davvero a recuperare quella sintonia, quell'unione, quella complicità ed intimità con il proprio compagno, che rendeva unico e impenetrabile il rapporto??sia riuscito/a, appunto, a riinnamorarsi, a superare il momento di difficoltà, i dubbi, trovando le risposte alle proprie domande e ritrovando l'energia e l'entusiasmo di prima (pur con la consapevolezza di aver conosciuto una parte di se' che si ignorava esistere)?????



Sara' che ieri,piu di altri giorni,mi sentivo una stupida..sara' perchè ieri chissa dove avevo la testa,parlavo al telefono mentre guidavo e senza cintura(cosa che non ho mai fatto) e mi hanno fermato i carabinieri..sara' perche' ieri piu di altri giorni le persone mi parlavano ed io non le ascoltavo,ero tra le nuvole...insomma,da quando "mi dedico" mentalmente all'altro sono cambiata,non sono piu affidabile in tutto cio che faccio,non ascolto gli altri...penso solo a me stessa,alla mia "sofferenza" e tralascio da egoista tutto il resto..mi piango addosso e questo mi fa sentire una stupida...ancor di piu se,dopo aver rimproverato mio marito di non essere molto presente,di non dedicarmi le attenzioni di cui ho bisogno,lui ha cercato di rimediare e adesso,quando puo mi chiama e ha piu voglia di ascoltarmi...lui si sta impegnando per me,per farmi felice,e io non posso far finta di niente...cosi' ieri sera mi sono dedicata solo a lui..i bimbi a letto..abbiamo fatto l'amore,abbiamo cenato noi due soli come due fidanzatini,siamo stati nel divano insieme a guardare un film come non accadeva da tempo;per questa volta non ho voluto pensare a niente ma vivermi mio marito...e sono stata bene,in quel momento non avrei voluto nessun altro accanto a me.La quotidianeita',lo stress,i problemi,il lavoro...hanno un pesante ruolo nel separare le persone ma possiamo,se vogliamo,impegnarci a rendere tutto meno brutto di quello che è,e trovare il bello li' dove è sempre stato,ma offuscato dalla routine di tutti i giorni


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Sara' che ieri,piu di altri giorni,mi sentivo una stupida..sara' perchè ieri chissa dove avevo la testa,parlavo al telefono mentre guidavo e senza cintura(cosa che non ho mai fatto) e mi hanno fermato i carabinieri..sara' perche' ieri piu di altri giorni le persone mi parlavano ed io non le ascoltavo,ero tra le nuvole...insomma,da quando "mi dedico" mentalmente all'altro sono cambiata,non sono piu affidabile in tutto cio che faccio,non ascolto gli altri...penso solo a me stessa,alla mia "sofferenza" e tralascio da egoista tutto il resto..mi piango addosso e questo mi fa sentire una stupida...ancor di piu se,dopo aver rimproverato mio marito di non essere molto presente,di non dedicarmi le attenzioni di cui ho bisogno,lui ha cercato di rimediare e adesso,quando puo mi chiama e ha piu voglia di ascoltarmi...lui si sta impegnando per me,per farmi felice,e io non posso far finta di niente...cosi' ieri sera mi sono dedicata solo a lui..i bimbi a letto..abbiamo fatto l'amore,abbiamo cenato noi due soli come due fidanzatini,siamo stati nel divano insieme a guardare un film come non accadeva da tempo;per questa volta non ho voluto pensare a niente ma vivermi mio marito...e sono stata bene,in quel momento non avrei voluto nessun altro accanto a me.La quotidianeita',lo stress,i problemi,il lavoro...hanno un pesante ruolo nel separare le persone ma possiamo,se vogliamo,impegnarci a rendere tutto meno brutto di quello che è,e trovare il bello li' dove è sempre stato,ma offuscato dalla routine di tutti i giorni


Bo
Ho avuto anche io sti alti e bassi
Spero x te sua continuativo questo alto

Io se ho in testa uno fatico


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

Io vado male obbligarmi
Invece e giusto cercare il bello  in cosa hai
Ad es nel lavoro appena potevo cambiavo qnd sentivo che mi stavo obbligando a restare x sicurezza x comfort x tranquillità del tipo so cosa faccio lo so fare perché rischiare
Invece nei sentimenti cazzo ero talebana 
Invece comandare sto cuore non riesco
Ma ci provo eh
Farò tesoro di qsta tua cosa bianconero


----------



## biancoenero (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Bo
> Ho avuto anche io sti alti e bassi
> Spero x te sua continuativo questo alto
> 
> Io se ho in testa uno fatico


Ma ce l'ho anch io in testa,ma so che pensarci non cambia nulla,la situazione rimane quella che è..lui lontano da me e io lontana da lui;ho pianto per settimane intere,ho perso sonno e peso,ho fatto una cazzata dopo l'altra e ancora ne faccio..ma devo PER FORZA ritrovare il mio equilibrio e quella serenita'apparente necessaria per vivere...certo con tuo marito questo non è fattibile sembra,con il mio si puo' lavorare e c'è la sua disponiilita' a farlo...voglio provarci..forse tra una settimana sara' tutto come prima,ma almeno ci avro' provato


----------



## biancoenero (16 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Io vado male obbligarmi
> Invece e giusto cercare il bello in cosa hai
> Ad es nel lavoro appena potevo cambiavo qnd sentivo che mi stavo obbligando a restare x sicurezza x comfort x tranquillità del tipo so cosa faccio lo so fare perché rischiare
> Invece nei sentimenti cazzo ero talebana
> ...


Gira e rigira poi alla fine io cerco sempre quella..la tranquillita' piuttosto che la passione,la sicurezza(non economica) all'instabilita',il certo per l'incerto...questo tormento per un altra persona puo' farci sentire vive,desiderate,con una nuova carica vitale da un lato...ma toglie tante di quelle energie e di quell'entusiasmo dall'altro,che prima o poi bisogna farne i conti


----------



## Carola (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Ma ce l'ho anch io in testa,ma so che pensarci non cambia nulla,la situazione rimane quella che è..lui lontano da me e io lontana da lui;ho pianto per settimane intere,ho perso sonno e peso,ho fatto una cazzata dopo l'altra e ancora ne faccio..ma devo PER FORZA ritrovare il mio equilibrio e quella serenita'apparente necessaria per vivere...certo con tuo marito questo non è fattibile sembra,con il mio si puo' lavorare e c'è la sua disponiilita' a farlo...voglio provarci..forse tra una settimana sara' tutto come prima,ma almeno ci avro' provato


Ma no lui mio marito e stra disponibile mi coccola prova sono io categoricamente lontana 

Ma il tuo amante si è defilato lui?
Non ricordo
Io ho timore che se uno soffre piange perde peso x un altro poi se la racconti con il marito e si imponga 
Se ci riesci e davvero sei felice meglio

Ma farlo se altro ti rifiuta o mette paletti non è il massimo
Il mio altro invece è li fermo stabile 

Insomma al momento sono tra due uomini

Quindi sto lontana x un po
Mio marito glitl ho detto
Sarebbe facile adesso andarci a letto con mio marito ma non voglio con in testa un altro


----------



## Gatta80 (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Sara' che ieri,piu di altri giorni,mi sentivo una stupida..sara' perchè ieri chissa dove avevo la testa,parlavo al telefono mentre guidavo e senza cintura(cosa che non ho mai fatto) e mi hanno fermato i carabinieri..sara' perche' ieri piu di altri giorni le persone mi parlavano ed io non le ascoltavo,ero tra le nuvole...insomma,da quando "mi dedico" mentalmente all'altro sono cambiata,*non sono piu affidabile in tutto cio che faccio,non ascolto gli altri...penso solo a me stessa,alla mia "sofferenza" e tralascio da egoista tutto il resto..mi piango addosso e questo mi fa sentire una stupida...*ancor di piu se,dopo aver rimproverato mio marito di non essere molto presente,di non dedicarmi le attenzioni di cui ho bisogno,lui ha cercato di rimediare e adesso,quando puo mi chiama e ha piu voglia di ascoltarmi...lui si sta impegnando per me,per farmi felice,e io non posso far finta di niente...cosi' ieri sera mi sono dedicata solo a lui..i bimbi a letto..abbiamo fatto l'amore,abbiamo cenato noi due soli come due fidanzatini,siamo stati nel divano insieme a guardare un film come non accadeva da tempo;per questa volta non ho voluto pensare a niente ma vivermi mio marito...e sono stata bene,in quel momento non avrei voluto nessun altro accanto a me.La quotidianeita',lo stress,i problemi,il lavoro...hanno un pesante ruolo nel separare le persone ma possiamo,se vogliamo,impegnarci a rendere tutto meno brutto di quello che è,e trovare il bello li' dove è sempre stato,ma offuscato dalla routine di tutti i giorni


Grazie Bianconero della tua risposta. Sul neretto, è’ successo e succede anche a me. Mi sono resa conto che questa storia stava tirando fuori il peggio di me. Anche io spesso distratta, sul lavoro e non solo, più chiusa e concentrata solo sui miei pensieri, egoista, ho trascurato molti affetti perché presa dalla mia “crisi”, dal pensiero continuo dell’altro e di quale posto dargli nella mia vita.
A volte basta poco, per ritrovare e riapprezzare le piccole cose che ci legano, rimettendo al centro ciò che più conta. L’importante è capirlo e volerlo e, come scrivi,  anche “impegnarsi” se tutto non scorre sempre con la stessa facilità e spontaneità di una volta.

Non ricordo se l’ho già letta qui sul Forum.. ma la pubblico di nuovo:
"A volte si ha tutto nella vita, forse troppo, e si arriva a non apprezzare più abbastanza quello che si ha. Troppe cose si danno per scontate, soprattutto l’Amore,  che non andrebbe mai dato per scontato, e accortisi di ciò, invece di intraprendere la strada della salvezza passiamo attraverso binari morti, che da nessuna parte possono condurci se non a illusori miraggi gratificanti che spariscono presto lasciandoci soli e vuoti. Quei binari sono dritti e tutti in discesa, ci attirano per la loro facilità di percorrenza, ma nessuno ci avverte di quanto siano scivolosi e così scegliamo quella strada, più semplice, senza accorgerci del male che ci facciamo e facciamo. I binari dell’AMORE sono diversi, pieni di curve e di salite e spesso non si ha il coraggio di affrontare tale fatica.
I Nostri BINARI sono lì, non sono più quelli di qualche anno fa, sono altri, diversi, un pò più consumati dal tempo. Sono lì davanti a NOI ,bui come la notte, ripidi come l’Everest, ma non dobbiamo avere paura di affrontarli. Noi siamo insieme, forti uno dell’altra, e tenendoci per mano ci sorreggeremo. E se hai paura di cadere non temere io sarò lì, pronta a sorreggerti, ad asciugare le tue lacrime, ad ascoltare il tuo affanno,a tergere il sudore della tua fatica, sarò lì pronta a lottare per tutti e due in attesa che TU possa sgomberare la nebbia delle mie paure col vento delle certezze".


----------



## cucciolina (16 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Grazie Bianconero della tua risposta. Sul neretto, è’ successo e succede anche a me. Mi sono resa conto che questa storia stava tirando fuori il peggio di me. Anche io spesso distratta, sul lavoro e non solo, più chiusa e concentrata solo sui miei pensieri, egoista, ho trascurato molti affetti perché presa dalla mia “crisi”, dal pensiero continuo dell’altro e di quale posto dargli nella mia vita.
> A volte basta poco, per ritrovare e riapprezzare le piccole cose che ci legano, rimettendo al centro ciò che più conta. L’importante è capirlo e volerlo e, come scrivi,  anche “impegnarsi” se tutto non scorre sempre con la stessa facilità e spontaneità di una volta.
> 
> Non ricordo se l’ho già letta qui sul Forum.. ma la pubblico di nuovo:
> ...


bellissime parole gatta....davvero bellissime e vorrei fosse proprio così come è scritto, ma ho come l'impressione che spesso ce la raccontiamo....
il mio "ex amante" è messo come te e qualcun altra qui sul forum, dopo i problemi subentrati alla sua coppia ha deciso di allontanarsi da me, e ora però ne sta facendo i conti...quando ci vediamo e stiamo insieme, chiacchierando e scherzando si crea un'atmosfera elettrica, stiamo bene, lui si avvicina a me, e poi si ritrae, mi dice che è meglio che si allontani perchè se no.....ma si vede che ci sta male, che vorrebbe lasciarsi andare, ma poi teme che la situaizone precipiti e quindi decide di allontanarsi prima che succeda ...però credo che se la racconti, l'attrazione che proviamo è così forte che anche un cieco la vedrebbe, il feeling che si crea quando parliamo e ci avviciniamo è davvero grande...e quando ci avviciniamo così tanto che manca solo il bacio, lui poi si allontana di nuovo, e cerca di evitare perfino il contatto visivo per non cedere...questo non è tradire già? Non lo so...lì'ultima volta mi ha detto che lui si sforza di non pensare, se lo impone, ma poi la testa va dove vuole e torna lì....e per me è lo stesso, mi arrabbio, ci sono giorni in cui non lo sopporto, voglio dimenticarlo e lasciarlo perdere, ma poi la testa torna lì e basta un sorriso, una battuta, un contatto e ritorno indietro....e allora che si fa? come se ne esce??
mah...domanda retorica credo....
solo che a volte mi chiedo se davvero non ci stiamo raccontando delle bugie...


----------



## cucciolina (16 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Ma ce l'ho anch io in testa,ma so che pensarci non cambia nulla,la situazione rimane quella che è..lui lontano da me e io lontana da lui;ho pianto per settimane intere,ho perso sonno e peso,ho fatto una cazzata dopo l'altra e ancora ne faccio..ma devo PER FORZA ritrovare il mio equilibrio e quella serenita'apparente necessaria per vivere...certo con tuo marito questo non è fattibile sembra,con il mio si puo' lavorare e c'è la sua disponiilita' a farlo...voglio provarci..forse tra una settimana sara' tutto come prima,ma almeno ci avro' provato


sì credo vada a periodi...alcuni periodi si riesce a stare "bene", altri si ricade nel baratro...non è facile, quando hai una persona in testa, dimenticarla...ci si può dire che non si può,, che è sbagliato, che tutto rema contro, che si fa del male a noi stessi e a chi ci ama, ma poi il pensiero va lì, la voglia di vedersi, di sentirsi, e quel brivido che parte quando solo senti la sua voce, una battuta, un sorriso....una complicità che si crea quando si è insieme....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> bellissime parole gatta....davvero bellissime e vorrei fosse proprio così come è scritto, ma ho come l'impressione che spesso ce la raccontiamo....
> il mio "ex amante" è messo come te e qualcun altra qui sul forum, dopo i problemi subentrati alla sua coppia ha deciso di allontanarsi da me, e ora però ne sta facendo i conti...quando ci vediamo e stiamo insieme, chiacchierando e scherzando si crea un'atmosfera elettrica, stiamo bene, lui si avvicina a me, e poi si ritrae, mi dice che è meglio che si allontani perchè se no.....ma si vede che ci sta male, che vorrebbe lasciarsi andare, ma poi teme che la situaizone precipiti e quindi decide di allontanarsi prima che succeda ...però credo che se la racconti, l'attrazione che proviamo è così forte che anche un cieco la vedrebbe, il feeling che si crea quando parliamo e ci avviciniamo è davvero grande...e quando ci avviciniamo così tanto che manca solo il bacio, lui poi si allontana di nuovo, e cerca di evitare perfino il contatto visivo per non cedere*...questo non è tradire già*? Non lo so...lì'ultima volta mi ha detto che lui si sforza di non pensare, se lo impone, ma poi la testa va dove vuole e torna lì....e per me è lo stesso, mi arrabbio, ci sono giorni in cui non lo sopporto, voglio dimenticarlo e lasciarlo perdere, ma poi la testa torna lì e basta un sorriso, una battuta, un contatto e ritorno indietro....e allora che si fa? come se ne esce??
> mah...domanda retorica credo....
> solo che a volte mi chiedo se davvero non ci stiamo raccontando delle bugie...


No.
Infatti ti lamenti che vi fermate lì.
Ergo non è la stessa cosa.
Se ne esce scegliendo davvero quello che si è scelto e chiudendo ogni rapporto.
E' dura ma non c'è altro modo.


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> bellissime parole gatta....davvero bellissime e *vorrei fosse proprio così come è scritto, ma ho come l'impressione che spesso ce la raccontiamo....
> il mio "ex amante" è messo come te* e qualcun altra qui sul forum, dopo i problemi subentrati alla sua coppia ha deciso di allontanarsi da me, e ora però ne sta facendo i conti...quando ci vediamo e stiamo insieme, *chiacchierando e scherzando *si crea un'atmosfera elettrica, stiamo bene, *lui si avvicina a me, e poi si ritrae*, mi dice che è meglio che si allontani perchè se no.....ma si vede che ci sta male, che vorrebbe lasciarsi andare, ma poi teme che la situaizone precipiti e quindi decide di allontanarsi prima che succeda ...però credo che se la racconti, l'attrazione che proviamo è così forte che anche un cieco la vedrebbe, il feeling che si crea quando parliamo e ci avviciniamo è davvero grande...e quando ci avviciniamo così tanto che manca solo il bacio, lui poi si allontana di nuovo, e cerca di evitare perfino il contatto visivo per non cedere...questo non è tradire già? Non lo so...lì'ultima volta mi ha detto che lui si sforza di non pensare, se lo impone, ma poi la testa va dove vuole e torna lì....e per me è lo stesso, mi arrabbio, ci sono giorni in cui non lo sopporto, voglio dimenticarlo e lasciarlo perdere, ma poi la testa torna lì e basta un sorriso, una battuta, un contatto e ritorno indietro....e allora che si fa? come se ne esce??
> mah...domanda retorica credo....
> solo che a volte mi chiedo se davvero non ci stiamo raccontando delle bugie...


Scrivi "vorrei fosse proprio così".. siamo noi a scegliere, cosa vogliamo fare della nostra vita.
Se il tuo ex “amante” se la racconta, non lo so. Io, Cucciolina, ho smesso di “raccontarmela”. Paradossalmente, me la raccontavo molto di più quando lo frequentavo, perché ero sicura di poter gestire, come niente fosse e senza conseguenze, due relazioni.  Ho fatto, e continuo a fare, una profonda analisi di quanto mi è successo, di quello che ho provato e provo, cercando di capire cosa voglio, ora. E soprattutto cercando di distogliere tutta l’attenzione da una persona  per la quale io costituivo semplicemente un piacevole diversivo (avremmo potuto esserlo l’uno per l’altro, peccato che poi, per me, non è così semplice, lasciare fuori i sentimenti e tornare a casa come nulla fosse), e concentrandola sulla persona che, invece, mi ha scelta come compagna di vita, con cui condivido il letto ogni sera, e con la quale vorrei recuperare la distanza che si è creata.
Sinceramente, non credo di essere messa esattamente come il tuo “ex amante”.. io, per qualche tempo, ho deciso di vivermela, anche se con molta prudenza , ma poi ho fatto una scelta e, pur vedendolo ogni giorno e avendone occasione, provo ad essere coerente, evitando ogni contatto, chiacchiera, scherzo, allusione, sfioramento etc.. poi che non sia ancora riuscita del tutto a dimenticarlo, l’ho scritto più volte. Ci vorrà tempo. E non voglio dimenticarlo per puro masochismo e perché me la racconto, ma perché quando fra noi c’è stato qualcosa, se pur non moltissimo in termini “fisici”, non mi sentivo felice, anzi. E perchè, finchè questa persona farà stabilmente parte della mia vita, non avrò davvero la possibilità di capirmi a fondo e fare chiarezza in me.


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> bellissime parole gatta....davvero bellissime e vorrei fosse proprio così come è scritto, ma ho come l'impressione che spesso ce la raccontiamo....
> il mio "ex amante" è messo come te e qualcun altra qui sul forum, dopo i problemi subentrati alla sua coppia ha deciso di allontanarsi da me, e ora però ne sta facendo i conti...quando ci vediamo e stiamo insieme, chiacchierando e scherzando si crea un'atmosfera elettrica, stiamo bene, lui si avvicina a me, e poi si ritrae, mi dice che è meglio che si allontani perchè se no.....ma si vede che ci sta male, che vorrebbe lasciarsi andare, ma poi teme che la situaizone precipiti e quindi decide di allontanarsi prima che succeda ...però credo che se la racconti, l'attrazione che proviamo è così forte che anche un cieco la vedrebbe, il feeling che si crea quando parliamo e ci avviciniamo è davvero grande...e quando ci avviciniamo così tanto che manca solo il bacio, lui poi si allontana di nuovo, e cerca di evitare perfino il contatto visivo per non cedere...questo non è tradire già? Non lo so...lì'ultima volta mi ha detto che lui si sforza di non pensare, se lo impone, ma poi la testa va dove vuole e torna lì....e per me è lo stesso, mi arrabbio, ci sono giorni in cui non lo sopporto, voglio dimenticarlo e lasciarlo perdere, ma poi la testa torna lì e basta un sorriso, una battuta, un contatto e ritorno indietro....e allora che si fa? *come se ne esce*??
> mah...domanda retorica credo....
> solo che a volte mi chiedo se davvero non ci stiamo raccontando delle bugie...


Sul come se ne esce, mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa, anzi due:


un uomo che fa come il tuo, mi avvicino, ti sfioro, sorrido, ti bacio quasi e poi… oddio, non posso.. etc etc… forse ha stuzzicato il tuo orgoglio, posso capirlo, lo desideri forse anche per la sua inafferrabilità. Ma pensaci un attimo, non vale la pena rincorrere un uomo così indeciso, che non sa cosa vuole, e che probabilmente non si deciderà mai o, se lo farà, sarà per una volta, poi lo attanaglieranno i sensi di colpa e ricomincerà ad evitarti. So che è dura, ci vuole una forza di volontà notevole, ma puoi farcela, ora che ancora non siete andati oltre e non ne è nata una relazione.
 Ricordo che hai raccontato di un solo episodio, in cui lui… ha avuto difficoltà. Anche a me è successo, e devo dirti che, se anche continua a piacermi, quest’aspetto ha influenzato molto l’immagine di lui che avevo e mi ha aiutata a “distaccarmi”. Insomma un amante che ha quel tipo di problemi mi sembra un paradosso.


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Infatti ti lamenti che vi fermate lì.
> Ergo non è la stessa cosa.
> Se ne esce scegliendo davvero quello che si è scelto e chiudendo ogni rapporto.
> E' dura ma non c'è altro modo.


sembra facile....ma non lo è e ripeto, non è possibile chiudere ogni rapporto....


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Scrivi "vorrei fosse proprio così".. siamo noi a scegliere, cosa vogliamo fare della nostra vita.
> Se il tuo ex “amante” se la racconta, non lo so. Io, Cucciolina, ho smesso di “raccontarmela”. Paradossalmente, me la raccontavo molto di più quando lo frequentavo, perché ero sicura di poter gestire, come niente fosse e senza conseguenze, due relazioni.  Ho fatto, e continuo a fare, una profonda analisi di quanto mi è successo, di quello che ho provato e provo, cercando di capire cosa voglio, ora. E soprattutto cercando di distogliere tutta l’attenzione da una persona  per la quale io costituivo semplicemente un piacevole diversivo (avremmo potuto esserlo l’uno per l’altro, peccato che poi, per me, non è così semplice, lasciare fuori i sentimenti e tornare a casa come nulla fosse), e concentrandola sulla persona che, invece, mi ha scelta come compagna di vita, con cui condivido il letto ogni sera, e con la quale vorrei recuperare la distanza che si è creata.
> Sinceramente, non credo di essere messa esattamente come il tuo “ex amante”.. io, per qualche tempo, ho deciso di vivermela, anche se con molta prudenza , ma poi ho fatto una scelta e, pur vedendolo ogni giorno e avendone occasione, provo ad essere coerente, evitando ogni contatto, chiacchiera, scherzo, allusione, sfioramento etc.. poi che non sia ancora riuscita del tutto a dimenticarlo, l’ho scritto più volte. Ci vorrà tempo. E non voglio dimenticarlo per puro masochismo e perché me la racconto, ma perché quando fra noi c’è stato qualcosa, se pur non moltissimo in termini “fisici”, non mi sentivo felice, anzi. E perchè, finchè questa persona farà stabilmente parte della mia vita, non avrò davvero la possibilità di capirmi a fondo e fare chiarezza in me.


brava gatta....sei coerente e vai per la tua strada...ti ammiro...
forse non era così forte quello che sentivi per il tuo "ex amante", o forse è più forte quello che senti per tuo marito...
il mio "ex amante" come te cerca di frenarsi e trattenersi, ma allo stesso tempo quando mi vede spesso si avvicina, trova pretesti per stare lì vicino a me,  battute, sorrisi, sguardi....allusioni....
e così è più difficile per entrambi credo...


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Sul come se ne esce, mi permetto di aggiungere una cosa, anzi due:
> 
> 
> un uomo che fa come il tuo, mi avvicino, ti sfioro, sorrido, ti bacio quasi e poi… oddio, non posso.. etc etc… forse ha stuzzicato il tuo orgoglio, posso capirlo, lo desideri forse anche per la sua inafferrabilità. Ma pensaci un attimo, non vale la pena rincorrere un uomo così indeciso, che non sa cosa vuole, e che probabilmente non si deciderà mai o, se lo farà, sarà per una volta, poi lo attanaglieranno i sensi di colpa e ricomincerà ad evitarti. So che è dura, ci vuole una forza di volontà notevole, ma puoi farcela, ora che ancora non siete andati oltre e non ne è nata una relazione.
> Ricordo che hai raccontato di un solo episodio, in cui lui… ha avuto difficoltà. Anche a me è successo, e devo dirti che, se anche continua a piacermi, quest’aspetto ha influenzato molto l’immagine di lui che avevo e mi ha aiutata a “distaccarmi”. Insomma un amante che ha quel tipo di problemi mi sembra un paradosso.


grazie gatta...sul primo punto hai ragione e ci ho pensato moltissimo, ed è uno degli aspetti che mi sta aiutando ad allontanarmi, lui +è indeciso, in paranoia completa, quindi effettivamente non so come potrebbe andare a finire se dovessimo riavvicinarsi e questo rappresenta sicuramente un deterrente, ma quando me lo trovo lì davanti, col suo sorriso, che si avvicina, mi fa i complimenti, mi fa capire "vorrei vorrei, ma non posso", io faccio fatica ad evitarlo e non pensarci...
sul secondo punto è vero, non è riuscito in quell'unica occasione, ma non certo perchè ha problemi fisiologici, gli funziona tutto bene, è molto giovane, e paradossalmente (sono idiota lo so), questa cosa mi ha avvicinata a lui perchè ho capito che era molto emozionato, aveva paura di fare brutta figura, ha avuto l'ansia ... e se aggiungiamo che lui non ha avuto altre donne oltre lei, allora si può capire, il primo approccio fisico vero con un'altra donna...
non so , ma questo non riesce a farmelo allontanare dalla mente, anzi...:-(


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> sembra facile....ma non lo è e ripeto, non è possibile chiudere ogni rapporto....


Se è un collega è difficile.
Ma i rapporti possono essere limitati solo allo stretto indispensabile.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> brava gatta....sei coerente e vai per la tua strada...ti ammiro...
> forse non era così forte quello che sentivi per il tuo "ex amante", o forse è più forte quello che senti per tuo marito...
> il mio "ex amante" come te cerca di frenarsi e trattenersi, ma allo stesso tempo *quando mi vede *spesso *si avvicina*, trova pretesti per stare lì vicino a me,  battute, sorrisi, sguardi....allusioni....
> e così è più difficile per entrambi credo...


Vedi? Se dici "quando mi vede" significa che i contatti non sono costanti e potreste cercare di ridurli.
Lui si avvicina per gratificare il suo ego, incurante di metterti in difficoltà.
O magari lo fai anche tu.
Vedere di avere il potere di destabilizzare emotivamente una persona è molto piacevole e gratificante.
Lo è meno se finiamo per destabilizzarci da una decisione che abbiamo preso con cognizione di causa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> brava gatta....sei coerente e vai per la tua strada...ti ammiro...
> forse non era così forte quello che sentivi per il tuo "ex amante", o forse è più forte quello che senti per tuo marito...
> il mio "ex amante" come te cerca di frenarsi e trattenersi, ma allo stesso tempo quando mi vede spesso si avvicina, trova pretesti per stare lì vicino a me, battute, sorrisi, sguardi....allusioni....
> e così è più difficile per entrambi credo...


a cucciolì, si avvicina perchè tu gli fai gli occhi dolci. Se lo guardassi in altro modo starebbe nel suo. Eddai.


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è un collega è difficile.
> Ma i rapporti possono essere limitati solo allo stretto indispensabile.


non è solo un collega...è ancora più difficile...non posso spiegare qui...
ma abbiamo rapporti giornalieri per telefono, e ci vediamo ogni settimana obbligatoriamente da me o da lui, non possaimo delegare nessun altro....


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a cucciolì, si avvicina perchè tu gli fai gli occhi dolci. Se lo guardassi in altro modo starebbe nel suo. Eddai.


eh può darsi....ma se mi piace che devo fare? chiudere gli occhi e passare oltre? abbiamo un rapporto di lavoro particolare, ci dobbiamo per forza vedere e parlare e non possiamo delegare nessun altro....
ma ti assicuro che io con lui sono molto fredda, il minimo indispensabile, è sempre lui che si avvicina...


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Se dici "quando mi vede" significa che i contatti non sono costanti e potreste cercare di ridurli.
> Lui si avvicina per gratificare il suo ego, incurante di metterti in difficoltà.
> O magari lo fai anche tu.
> Vedere di avere il potere di destabilizzare emotivamente una persona è molto piacevole e gratificante.
> Lo è meno se finiamo per destabilizzarci da una decisione che abbiamo preso con cognizione di causa.


guarda brunetta, non posso spiegare i particolari ma non possiamo evitare di vederci....il nostro rapporto di lavoro comporta un contatto telefonico costante e ci dobbiamo vedere in media 1-2 volte a settimana, non possiamo delegare nessun altro...quindi non si può...
ci ho pensato, non credo che lui gratifichi il suo ego..o meglio, non lo fa solo per quello...ti scrivo in privato se non ti dispiace...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> eh può darsi....ma se mi piace che devo fare? chiudere gli occhi e passare oltre? abbiamo un rapporto di lavoro particolare, ci dobbiamo per forza vedere e parlare e non possiamo delegare nessun altro....
> ma ti assicuro che* io con lui sono molto fredda*, il minimo indispensabile, è sempre lui che si avvicina...


ehhhhh, me l'immagino!
senti, non è che qui ce la dobbiamo raccontare, eh?
lo sai benissimo pure tu che basta uno sguardo, uno solo, per far allontanare un uomo e non farlo avvicinare più.


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhhh, me l'immagino!
> senti, non è che qui ce la dobbiamo raccontare, eh?
> lo sai benissimo pure tu che basta uno sguardo, uno solo, per far allontanare un uomo e non farlo avvicinare più.


ok....
va bene...ma mi piace ripeto...so che dovrei dirgli di allontanarsi, di non fare così ma se lo vedo e mi piace stragli vicino, anche solo parlargli perchè è una persona con cui sto bene, con cui c'è un rapporto non dico di amicizia ma quasi...insomma non è facile allontanarlo....ci dovrò provare, sarà l'unica soluzione forse, ma non so se ci riuscirò...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ok....
> va bene...ma mi piace ripeto...so che dovrei dirgli di allontanarsi, di non fare così ma se lo vedo e mi piace stragli vicino, anche solo parlargli perchè è una persona con cui sto bene, con cui c'è un rapporto non dico di amicizia ma quasi...insomma non è facile allontanarlo....ci dovrò provare, sarà l'unica soluzione forse, ma non so se ci riuscirò...


L'alternativa è scendere insieme la discesa degli amanti molto molto scivolosa e sdrucciolevole.


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> brava gatta....sei coerente e vai per la tua strada...ti ammiro...
> forse *non era così forte quello che sentivi per il tuo "ex amante"*, o forse è più forte quello che senti per tuo marito...
> il mio "ex amante" come te cerca di frenarsi e trattenersi, ma allo stesso tempo quando mi vede spesso si avvicina, trova pretesti per stare lì vicino a me, battute, sorrisi, sguardi....allusioni....
> e così è più difficile per entrambi credo...


Guarda io ci provo, ad essere coerente. Ho scritto più volte che ci sono giorni in cui mi pesa non cercarlo. Ma siamo fatti di cervello, pensante, oltre che di istinti e cuore.
Lui mi piaceva da matti, altrochè,..avevo proprio perso la testa, per un momento. E tuttora non mi è per niente indifferente.
Ma penso a tante cose, tutte quelle che ho già scritto. Aggiungi l’ambiente comune di lavoro (e questo vale anche per te), che, quando finirà (perché finirà, a meno che il tuo non rientri tra quello 0,99% che lascia moglie e famiglia per l’amante) e magari sarà finita “male” (perché quando c’è molto coinvolgimento emotivo, è difficile che tutto finisca con il sorriso sulle labbra da parte di entrambi.. vedi Feather ed Etrusco) ti obbligherà a continuare a vederlo e a lavorarci insieme ogni giorno. 
Poi qui il punto non è neanche se scegliere di vivertela o meno, qui il punto è se decidere di continuare a flirtare e a dedicare pensieri, energie, speranze ad un uomo che non sa cosa vuole, anzi, lo sa, ha già scelto di non viversela, anche se poi non tutti i suoi comportamenti sono coerenti. Ma come ti hanno già scritto, è gratificante vedere l’effetto che si fa su una persona, tenerla in sospeso e comunque “legata” a sé attraverso sguardi, sorrisi… garantirsi una via di fuga, sapendo che lei ci sarà.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> ok....
> va bene...ma mi piace ripeto...so che dovrei dirgli di allontanarsi, di non fare così ma se lo vedo e mi piace stragli vicino, anche solo parlargli perchè è una persona con cui sto bene, con cui c'è un rapporto non dico di amicizia ma quasi...insomma non è facile allontanarlo....ci dovrò provare, sarà l'unica soluzione forse, ma non so se ci riuscirò...


cucciolina... io sono Sbri.
Nel senso... non ce la raccontiamo tra di noi.
A te non è che piace stargli vicino perchè è una persona con cui hai un rapporto di amicizia e pitipim e pitipam.
Tu non lo allontani perchè il fatto che ci provi con te TI PIACE.
Ti piace quella sensazioncina e il brividino quando viene lì allude e ti sfiora.
E tu quella sensazione lì non la vuoi perdere.
Ma che, a me lo vuoi raccontare della stima reciproca?


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cucciolina... io sono Sbri.
> Nel senso... non ce la raccontiamo tra di noi.
> *A te non è che piace stargli vicino perchè è una persona con cui hai un rapporto di amicizia e pitipim e pitipam.
> Tu non lo allontani perchè il fatto che ci provi con te TI PIACE.
> ...


:strepitoso::bravooo::festa::bravooo::strepitoso:  io terminerei il post con un "e 'sti cazzi" così ... come rafforzativo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cucciolina... io sono Sbri.
> Nel senso... non ce la raccontiamo tra di noi.
> A te non è che piace stargli vicino perchè è una persona con cui hai un rapporto di amicizia e pitipim e pitipam.
> Tu non lo allontani perchè il fatto che ci provi con te TI PIACE.
> ...


sì ok....è vero....
e allora continuiamo così, da una parte mi piace, dall'altra ci rimango male....e quindi....prima o poi mi stancherò,
mi passerà e finirà così...;-)


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Guarda io ci provo, ad essere coerente. Ho scritto più volte che ci sono giorni in cui mi pesa non cercarlo. Ma siamo fatti di cervello, pensante, oltre che di istinti e cuore.
> Lui mi piaceva da matti, altrochè,..avevo proprio perso la testa, per un momento. E tuttora non mi è per niente indifferente.
> Ma penso a tante cose, tutte quelle che ho già scritto. Aggiungi l’ambiente comune di lavoro (e questo vale anche per te), che, quando finirà (perché finirà, a meno che il tuo non rientri tra quello 0,99% che lascia moglie e famiglia per l’amante) e magari sarà finita “male” (perché quando c’è molto coinvolgimento emotivo, è difficile che tutto finisca con il sorriso sulle labbra da parte di entrambi.. vedi Feather ed Etrusco) ti obbligherà a continuare a vederlo e a lavorarci insieme ogni giorno.
> Poi qui il punto non è neanche se scegliere di vivertela o meno, qui il punto è se decidere di continuare a flirtare e a dedicare pensieri, energie, speranze ad un uomo che non sa cosa vuole, anzi, lo sa, ha già scelto di non viversela, anche se poi non tutti i suoi comportamenti sono coerenti. Ma come ti hanno già scritto, è gratificante vedere l’effetto che si fa su una persona, tenerla in sospeso e comunque “legata” a sé attraverso sguardi, sorrisi… garantirsi una via di fuga, sapendo che lei ci sarà.


giusto...hai ragione....e infatti ci sono giorni, come questo, in cui addirittura mi fa rabbia, e non faccio fatica a mantenere le distanze, perchè lui è troppo indeciso, incoerente, insicuro....e mi dico, che me ne faccio di uno così??
non si può decidere di non viversela, e poi scondinzolarmi dietro quando mi vede.....sicuramente gli fa piacere, e fa piacere anche a me che lui si avvicini, vedere i suoi sguardi, i suoi sorrisi e le sue allusioni...ma poi mi stanco, perchè comunque non si va più in là, rimane lì e quindi poi ci si stanca anche di questa situazione no?
domanda per te Gatta: il tuo "ex" come si comporta con te?
se tu sapessi che lui non ti pensa più, che si è dimenticato di te, ci rimarresti male?


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> giusto...hai ragione....e infatti ci sono giorni, come questo, in cui addirittura mi fa rabbia, e non faccio fatica a mantenere le distanze, perchè lui è troppo indeciso, incoerente, insicuro....e mi dico, che me ne faccio di uno così??
> non si può decidere di non viversela, e poi scondinzolarmi dietro quando mi vede.....sicuramente gli fa piacere, e fa piacere anche a me che lui si avvicini, vedere i suoi sguardi, i suoi sorrisi e le sue allusioni...ma poi mi stanco, perchè comunque non si va più in là, rimane lì e quindi poi ci si stanca anche di questa situazione no?
> domanda per te Gatta: il tuo "ex" come si comporta con te?
> se tu sapessi che lui non ti pensa più, che si è dimenticato di te, ci rimarresti male?


In questo momento, ho ancora bisogno di sapere che lui c'è e che lascerà sempre una porta aperta per me. E lui lo sa, l'ha capito bene. Non so perché, è un bisogno irrazionale. A volte però mi dico che renderebbe tutto più facile sapere che ha voltato pagina e non vuole più rivedermi. Ma credo che lui non lo faccia perché in fondo non ha nulla da perdere, di certo non credo si precluderebbe altre, eventuali, occasioni per aspettare un mio ipotetico ritorno né credo che si strugga per me, per quanto molto preso.
Comunque nella vita di tutti i giorni, a parte se capita di incrociarci, e scambiarci uno sguardo, io evito il piu possibile contatti, di qualsiasi tipo.


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> In questo momento, ho ancora bisogno di sapere che lui c'è e che lascerà sempre una porta aperta per me. E lui lo sa, l'ha capito bene. Non so perché, è un bisogno irrazionale. A volte però mi dico che renderebbe tutto più facile sapere che ha voltato pagina e non vuole più rivedermi. Ma credo che lui non lo faccia perché in fondo non ha nulla da perdere, di certo non credo si precluderebbe altre, eventuali, occasioni per aspettare un mio ipotetico ritorno né credo che si strugga per me, per quanto molto preso.
> Comunque nella vita di tutti i giorni, a parte se capita di incrociarci, e scambiarci uno sguardo, io evito il piu possibile contatti, di qualsiasi tipo.


certo....tu cerchi di essere coerente con la decisione che hai preso e fai benissimo...anche perchè è l'unica strada che ti aiuta a capire e a districarti da questa situazione...lui non ce la fa, si distacca per qualche tempo, ma poi torna alla carica...infatti alterna settimane in cui è freddo, distaccato, e poi si avvicina, sempre di più e poi si allontana di nuovo per qualche tempo...sempre così, ormai l'ho capito...come se volesse ma non potesse e quindi sul più bello si tirasse indietro per non ricadere nell'errore fatto all'inizio! eh ma ora sono veramente stanca ....
tu come sai che lui ti pensa e che lascia una porta aperta? se non avete contatti, come lo sai?


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> certo....tu cerchi di essere coerente con la decisione che hai preso e fai benissimo...anche perchè è l'unica strada che ti aiuta a capire e a districarti da questa situazione...lui non ce la fa, si distacca per qualche tempo, ma poi torna alla carica...infatti alterna settimane in cui è freddo, distaccato, e poi si avvicina, sempre di più e poi si allontana di nuovo per qualche tempo...sempre così, ormai l'ho capito...come se volesse ma non potesse e quindi sul più bello si tirasse indietro per non ricadere nell'errore fatto all'inizio! eh ma ora sono veramente stanca ....
> tu come sai che lui ti pensa e che lascia una porta aperta? se non avete contatti, come lo sai?


Dimenticavo, mi hai chiesto lui come si comporta. Lui rispetta la mia decisione, non mi cerca, non mi scrive, se non lo faccio prima io. Questo lo apprezzo molto, non è mai stato insistente. Me lo ha detto lui chiaramente, nelle tante email e discussioni tra noi, che lascerà sempre una porta aperta per me. E capisco che lui c'è dai suoi sguardi.


----------



## cucciolina (17 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, mi hai chiesto lui come si comporta. Lui rispetta la mia decisione, non mi cerca, non mi scrive, se non lo faccio prima io. Questo lo apprezzo molto, non è mai stato insistente. Me lo ha detto lui chiaramente, nelle tante email e discussioni tra noi, che lascerà sempre una porta aperta per me. E capisco che lui c'è dai suoi sguardi.


mmmmmm e se ti venisse il dubbio , se non vedessi più sguardi, se notassi che l'interesse suo non c'è più?
te lo sei chiesta, come reagiresti?


----------



## Gatta80 (17 Aprile 2014)

cucciolina ha detto:


> mmmmmm e se ti venisse il dubbio , se non vedessi più sguardi, se notassi che l'interesse suo non c'è più?
> te lo sei chiesta, come reagiresti?


Si me lo sono chiesta e me lo chiedo spesso, e non so come reagirei, dovrei trovarmici. 
Sarebbe una strategia che tu potresti adottare con lui (fermo restando che il mio consiglio e' lasciar perdere). Fargli capire che ti sei stufata di "perdere tempo" (come ti hanno scritto, basta poco, uno sguardo non ricambiato, stare sulle tue..), che non ci stai più ai sorrisi, agli sguardi, al flirtare, senza che ne segua nulla. Non avete più 15 anni. Io penso che lui lo faccia per tenerti comunque legata, se un giorno cambiasse idea. Così, però, difficilmente cambierà idea, credo, sapendo che tu ci sei.

Io comunque, credo che andrei un po' in crisi, se notassi un distacco in lui, non lo nego. Ne soffrirei, non lo nascondo. Non sono ancora pronta a considerarlo fuori dalla mia vita. E questo mi fa rabbia. Ma non credo che tornerei sui miei passi, e' una scelta maturata nel tempo.


----------



## cucciolina (18 Aprile 2014)

Gatta80 ha detto:


> Si me lo sono chiesta e me lo chiedo spesso, e non so come reagirei, dovrei trovarmici.
> Sarebbe una strategia che tu potresti adottare con lui (fermo restando che il mio consiglio e' lasciar perdere). Fargli capire che ti sei stufata di "perdere tempo" (come ti hanno scritto, basta poco, uno sguardo non ricambiato, stare sulle tue..), che non ci stai più ai sorrisi, agli sguardi, al flirtare, senza che ne segua nulla. Non avete più 15 anni. Io penso che lui lo faccia per tenerti comunque legata, se un giorno cambiasse idea. Così, però, difficilmente cambierà idea, credo, sapendo che tu ci sei.
> 
> Io comunque, credo che andrei un po' in crisi, se notassi un distacco in lui, non lo nego. Ne soffrirei, non lo nascondo. Non sono ancora pronta a considerarlo fuori dalla mia vita. E questo mi fa rabbia. Ma non credo che tornerei sui miei passi, e' una scelta maturata nel tempo.


grazie gatta...
fai bene e apprezzo molto la tua forza di volontà, io ne ho meno di te, ma forse perchè sto dalla parte opposta, è stato lui ad avere problemi con la moglie e ed è stato a causa sua se ci siamo allontanati (anche se glil'ho praticamente suggerito io perchè lui non sapeva cosa fare e come venirne fuori!)...avete ragione, non siamo ragazzini, e lui dalle battute che mi ha fatto in questi mesi, pensa che io sia sempre lì, non capisco come faccia ad aveere questa certezza, tu come fai ad essere certa che lui ti aspetta? che è ancora preso? dagli sguardi è un pò difficile, possono voler dire tutto o niente...
Io proverò a mantenere il distacco, quando ci vedremo, starò sulle mie, e vedremo come reagirà...ce la metterò tutta...grazie a tutti voi


----------

